# Crazy Clomid Cycle Chatter pt2



## Shellebell

Happy  ladies
with loads of  for those


----------



## FlossyFly

Am I first? lol


----------



## strawberryjam

Just bookmarking!


----------



## serenfach

*Floss*!!!!  lol, you bugger. Great to see you, matey.. how's things with you?

Hiya *Shelle*  How are you? Hope you're doing ok


----------



## JamesBrown

I'm in.  Hi y'all.

x


----------



## NG

a new home! lets hope it brings us lots of good luck   and BFPs!

sorry i have been very quiet lately but trying to stop thinking about ttc so much at the moment.  still waiting for af to arrive after the m/c so i can start round 5 of clomid.  

hope you are all ok x


----------



## babydust1811

Hi all

Im not having  good day, or a good month really.  cycle 3 of clomid 100mg was workin out really well, went for day 12 scan, 2 follies, not good lining, told to come back day15, went back, follies same size and a little thicker lining, then back for day17 scan and the follies had disappeared, consultant said ovulation but i wasnt convined told to go for day21 blood test to confirm ov but it was 1, which is really really not that good, so now when af turns up will be starting 150mg, i have been positive up until now, justhit a low point.  hope everyone is ok.  love 2 all


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serenfach

Hang in there, *babydust*  You've had some $hit news, there's no denying, but try to let it go asap, babe and look forward. I know it's hard, we all do, but you're not alone  << That may not be of much benefit right now, but just remember we've all been there and experienced the $hitty times ..... but we all come out the other end, too 

I wish you the BEST of luck for your next cycle


----------



## DK

Good evening ladies!

Hope everyones ok x x


----------



## JJJMommy

Evening All

Im on CD17 (I THINK) and i really dont think ive had any luck this month on my first clomid cycle, my temp has come down and ivehad no signs of any white stuff (sorry if tmi) ive had sore breasts with a really tender lower tummy. but whats bugged me is the none stuff? and i mean litterally nothing?
  
i know its my first month and really silly to think it would work first time round. i really need cheering up

xx


----------



## serenfach

*Angelz*  You know, it's possible as you're new to the Clomid, it's maybe caused you to ov later than you normally do  I used to ov anywhere between CD18-CD23 or sometimes longer, but my 1st round of Clomid saw me ov at CD14/15.. it thereafter became CD17/18. It can can shorten or lengthen your cycle.

Don't give up yet! 

Laura 

*ps* - I never used to have an increase in cm really, not anything particularly noticable, but after a couple rounds of Clomid the cm increased before and at ov time. However, a lot of the ladies here will tell you they have barely any or no cm at all as Clomid can cause things to 'dry up'.

Hope this at least helps a little


----------



## FlossyFly

serenfach said:


> *Floss*!!!!  lol, you bugger. Great to see you, matey.. how's things with you?


Hey SF, I am good. Still plodding along and looking forward to the summer hols. Having a break from ttc at the mo....well in as much as am not worrying about it to much. Not had any clomid since feb and stopped the met too. Still get those funny pains in my side though lol. Hope you are OK.


----------



## DK

Morning ladies!

How are we all??

Pod has it sunk in yet 

Need to ask you lovely ladies a question please, Im on cd20 (i belive) and got stretchy clear CM?? could this still be ovulation?? i have no pain or anything? This is a natural cycle for me again and sometimes i can have 40cds so it could be ovulation but i thought i already had ovulated with the pain and cm i had but cant understand what this cm would be this late

                         Confused.com lol

Katie x


----------



## kdb

Hi Katie

Thanks to the power of google and fertilityfriend.com I've found this info for you. Key message -> keep up the BMS!!!

Why do I have eggwhite cervical fluid after I have already ovulated?

Some cervical fluid after ovulation is possible because the corpus luteum, though its main function is to produce progesterone, produces estrogen in small amounts. This may cause you to see some fertile-looking cervical fluid, even after ovulation.

If your temperatures and other signs show clearly that you have already ovulated, then you can be confident that you are no longer fertile. It is also not uncommon to confuse semen and eggwhite or watery cervical fluid. Some women also notice some fertile-looking cervical fluid just before menstruation.

However, if your chart does not show clearly that you have already ovulated (with a clear and sustained thermal shift) do not stop having intercourse. Keep on considering the possibility that you are still fertile as long as you see fertile cervical fluid to make sure you don't miss a chance to conceive. 

Quick "hi" to everyone else, will be back later to do personals. In the meantime, to christen the new thread and continue the good vibes from Po's BFP yesterday...


----------



## vickym1984

Hi all,

Feeling a bit run down today, sore throat, but generally ok. Tomrrow eve will be 3 clear days since I stopped the clomid, so will start with OPKs then. Hope I do ovulate, I have been given 3 cycles worth, so if I don't O, do I have to ring the clinic to get something to bring on a new bleed?


----------



## bendybird

Hi Ladies,

Can i rejoin ??  A few days after my BFP i went for a scan, have spent that last week in and out of hospital, first they thought ectopic with a blood clot in the uterus but now, after lots more bloods and scans they have decided the blood clot is actually a sac.  I was told yesterday that its a failing pregnancy, my HCG levels are going up but not doubling.  Have had no bleeding so im just waiting around now  

Not ready to take off the ticker yet- how stupid!

So I hope you dont mind if i come back

Thanks.xx


----------



## kdb

Bendy honey of course!!!  You're welcomed back with open arms  

I'm so sorry for your loss   I hope we can support you through this  

xoxo


----------



## Le-anne

Bendy I am so sorry for your loss and as KD said I just hope we can do our best to support you through it xxx


----------



## DK

Bendy please dont give up hope yet my darling, Its not over yet, you watch youl go for your next scan and there will be beanie and a hb  Keep         Im here if you need to chat as as the ladies said your more than welocme any time and we are all here to support you! x x

 hi to everyone and        for everyone!

Ladies, i need to ask a really weird and personal question!!!! If its to rude please delet it shelle! Or dont reply ladies if to personal...
Today i have had the weirdest feeling down there  like throbbing, then i get very stretchy clear CM all day and loads of it,(not had sex since tues) now this afternoon i have weird sensation i need to push down all the time, keep pushing down into my bits if that makes sense, just sat on the loo and thought god its going to all gush out and nothing come out??plus my bits are VERY swollen?? and got ain/twinges around my bellybutton and under, whats this all about, i have no pain(sure its not uti or water infection) and im sure i have already od & today is cd22? 

Any advise would be greatful...This is a clomid free month! x

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Le-anne

DK - some of those syptoms sound like cystitis to me but I could be wrong the other girls may have more of an idea.

Do you guys mind if I ask a question re: bms?! When it comes to DP's sperm is it any better/worse depending on how many times we have sex? Someone told me it was better to do every other day because if we do it more then that his sperm isnt as good? Do you know if this is true? Or could we do it 10 times a day everyday if we wanted with no ill effect to his sperm?!


----------



## JPSCoey

Bendy, I am so sorry for what you are going through. I   you have a heartbeat in your next scan.  

Le-anne, if OH's SA is all normal then everyday around ovulation is fine. IF he has not so good sperm then it is best every second day as this gives it a chance to regenerate.

Just taken my second clomid tablet for this round (my second). Makes me really tired. Hope it works.

Good luck everyone this cycle


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks JPS, DP's sperm is fine so everyday it is!


----------



## vickym1984

JPS-Hope you don't get too many s/e.

Been feelign really down today. It doesn't help that I have had a really sore throat and felt run down, but also been thinking about our TTC journey and thats been getting me down. My friend, bless her, said without thinking about how happy her little boy (9 months nearly) is when he sees her, about his face lights up etc, and I felt like someone had pierced my heart


----------



## jclewis80

Babydust - I am sorry to hear you are having to increase your dosage - maybe taking it up to 150 will be the push you need and you will get your BFP  

Angelz - I know how you are feeling I am on my first round as well - you hear of people getting lucky the first time and somehow convince yourself it could be you. Stick with it and I'm sure you will get some positive news soon  

Vickym - I am feeling exactly the same as you today. very down   I was food shopping today and saw a lady with 2 young children - she was looking so harrased and was clearly wishing she was on her own - I felt like telling her she should realise how lucky she is.

I seem to be getting every symptom going - I'm sick of the pains in my tummy and back, coupled with numerous hot flushes. As this is my first month I'm not sure what to expect or when to expect my AF. I have my day 21 bloods on Monday. Feeling quite low today - I even cried at the last Katie and Peter stateside!  


Bendybird - I'm sorry to hear of your news please don't give up hope 

Le-anne - JPScoey has given you good advice I was told the same thing and have also seen the same thing on several websites. So key thing is to keep going for it!  

JPScoey - Clomid is making me really tired too. strange how a little pill can give you so many side effects!

Positive thoughts to you all girls   

xx


----------



## Tama

Bonjour!!

Just popped on to say hello and book mark the new thread! WOW in just a few days I've missed so much. 

Bendy I'm so sorry things are so horrid for you at the moment   I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better. I'm so sorry   We are all here for you xx

Daisy - hope you are okay hun   Sending you loads of   xx

DK - how are you feeling? Hope you are okay  

KD - How is this cycle going. Do you feel   ? xx

Laura - hope you are feeling better xx

Le-anne- how are things with you hun? x

jclewis80 - hello. Don't think we have chatted before. Best of luck xx

Poddy - Congratulations, just read back on the other thread   xx

S/Jam - you okay hun? xx

Bunny - how are you? Hope you are okay xx

Jenny - hope you are okay hun. Hope some time off helps   I know it did for me xx

J9 - hi. How are you? xx

JPS - hope you are okay hun xx

xxkeys - hello. Hope you are okay xx

Angelz- Hi. Hope you are okay xx

Vickym - hello. How are you? 

Hope I haven't missed anyone! Sending out loads of   

We are just about to pop out but I wanted to say hell/bonjour to you all. I'm   that there will be some good luck this month for us all. Sending everyone loads of    and   for some 

As for me nothing to report really. France is great, enjoying time with dh and my mum. Off for some retail therapy in a bit   I don't feel anything again this month so not sure it has worked   I hate having to just sit about and wonder if it has or hasn't worked. How the hell can there be four follies and still no +ve? I know I still have a few days to go yet but if I don't feel any different doesn't that mean that it's likely a -ve? Anyway I won't go on just having a very down moment.

Miss you all!

Take care

Tamsin xxx


----------



## Le-anne

Bonjour Tamsin! Glad you are enjoying France 

Bendy - how are you doin today hun? My thoughts are with you xxx

Vicky - Sorry your feeling so low I can completely understand how you feel but keep positive hun I am sure it will happen for you soon xxx

To everyone else good morning and hope you are all well


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Girlies

Can i join you, i have just picked up my clomid and never taken before.  Will be starting prob next week.

Any advise for me 

C xxx


----------



## bendybird

Hello ladies

Thanks for all the lovely messages  

Quick question, do I take Clomid with this bleed   Or do I need to wait till my period after my miscarrage bleed    

Hope you are all well, will catch up later.xxx


----------



## strawberryjam

BB, Sorry to hear about everything that has happened   I was told to wait until the bleed after the mc to restart clomid, but I am sure your clinic will be able to advise.
x


----------



## vickym1984

Bendy-check with your clinic, but I would say probably the first bleed after this (if there is one, we are still   for you)

Hello dolly-welcome to the thread

Thanks for the kind words Leanne.

OPK testing started today, nothing to report yet. My throat is still really sore though in other news, :-(


----------



## MissDayus2B

Hey everyone

Had my hospital appointment wednesday 15th july with mr watts he's really nice. He has put me on more clomid tablets and also i have got to have the test where they inject dye into your womb to check your tubes has anyone had this If so whats it like??

Thanks

Nikki

x


----------



## NG

Bendybird - so sorry to here this is happening to you again   life can be so cruel sometimes    if you need anything just ask, i have just gone through it too.  
my clinic told me to wait for af after m/c before starting clomid again.  they told me to wait 4/5 weeks and if no show to take a test incase of natural bfp.  i tested yesterday (just over 4 weeks since m/c) and BFN, as i expected.  was told if af doesn't arrive naturally to take provera.  but my dates are all messed up for dh being at home (he works on rigs) so i have to wait another couple of weeks before taking provera, and pray af doesn't arrive - if she does i don't know how to sort out the dates  

Nikki - do you mean the HSG.  i had it before starting clomid and don't want to scare you but i found it horrendous, really painful.  although i have read on here that lots of ladies have it no problem no pain.  it is another one of these things that varies from person to person.  i have heard that taking a couple of nurofen beforehand can help - wish someone had told me that before i went! sure you will be fine


----------



## vickym1984

Hey, sounds like a HSG. I got my date through very quick (dr sent referral one thursday, they rang me up on the monday and booked me in for that following Thursday).

Have you started your next round of clomid yet? You are usually asked not to TTC the cycle you go for your HSG (or to go real early in the cycle)due to the Xrays used that could be dangerous if you were pregnant.

Some people get cramping after a HSG, but I didn't get anything at all. It was just like a smear


----------



## MissDayus2B

No ive not long finished my 3rd round of clomid hun!! Im really scared lol xxx


----------



## clomid user

missDayus...ive had a HSG and was worried sick but thought i had to have it done     but i never felt a thing and it was quiet amazing to see your tubes and overys...dont worry hun im sure it wont hurt i guess its like a smear test i didnt get cramping i just felt normal.   makes a change    i never feel normal    Glad im not on clomid anymore but i really enjoyed being on letrozole it seemed to really agree with me and im hopeing when i go for iui they put me back on it. 

how is everyone this evening  its poreing down hear and starting to thunder


----------



## bendybird

Thanks ladies, I will ring the clinic, but I'm sure your right with taking it after first AF

I've had two HSG's the first one was painfull, I had to tell them to stop for a few seconds but they did find my right tube to be blocked hence the pain!!

My second HSG a few months ago was pain free and my tube showed to be free flowing and unblocked!!

I did get told by my IVF cons and the cons at the hospital on Wednesday that a tube doesn't normally unblock its self.  She said that my tube probably went into spasm the first time and that's why the dye wouldn't flow through.

I wasnt told this and went on to IVF, spending £10 grand on getting my gorgeous son!! Obviously i have no regrets as my son was born but if i had known it could have gone into spasm i would have requested another one or some further investiations!!

Anyhoo im going on and on!!
B.x


----------



## MissDayus2B

Ok im really worried my tubes are blocked, what happens if they are  

Thanks

x


----------



## vickym1984

Missdaisy-it is unlikely that they are, but if they are they will probably do further tests to see how bad, and maybe an op to clear them if needed


----------



## MissDayus2B

Ok thats cool thanks hun xx


----------



## serenfach

*Bendy*..  << just that, babe. Thinking of you Xx

*MissDayus*..  With HSG's [as you've read above] they can be different from one person to the next. I had mine last June and it was terribly painful [they found my right tube was blocked and the ink couldn't get through.. hence the pain] I swore I would never ever go through another one. The cramping afterward lasted for about 12/14 hrs and I felt lousy - BUT.. when it was all done and dusted and I was back to myself again, I could honestly say that if it meant getting that step nearer to having our little miracle happen, I would do a thousand of them all over again...... so it couldn't have been 'that bad' after all - the pain lasted for a matter of seconds and it was gone. It's kinda like birth - my best bud said NEVER AGAIN!!!! - but hey ho she just had another baby a few months ago and will probably try for another at the end of this year, so that can't be all 'that bad', either 

Some women feel nothing in a HSG, some women are a little tender afterward, some women bleed a little, some women have some pain and some women have bad pain.. it needs to be done to make sure everything is ok, babe and at the end of the day, painful or not, it lasts like 5/10 mins and it's all over. I have no mental scars 

Just as a side note, in case you don't know what they do in a HSG, it's really straightforward and quick: they have you dress in a very attractive gown [remember to keep it closed at the back! lol] lie you on the table and prop your feet up into stirrups. In goes the speculum - exactly like a smear test - followed by a very very thin catheter [a VERY thin needle] that you don't even feel. After about a minute, they inform you that they're about to inject the ink through the catheter.. ask you to take a deep breath and keep as still as possible.. and away they go. The pain I felt lasted no more than 4/5 seconds. They injected the ink 5 times for me, but I think that was because they wanted a good look at my right tube. Like I said, 5/10 mins from beginning to end and it was done.

I hope I haven't scared you! - I would just rather you be prepared.. and it maybe pain free for you in any case!  Please don't worry about it  I worried myself silly, but like I said.. if I had to for the sake of having our first BFP, I would do it again tomorrow 

Good luck Xx

ps - One of the girls said about taking a couple of painkillers before the procedure.. good advice, just in case.

Hi to everyone else Xx Hope you're all doing ok


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies

ive not been on here for ages so hello to all 

im not on clomid anymore as ive had my 12 cycles and none of them worked   the dr has asked us to think about going private for iui or ivf so were thinking about that at the mo

ive on my 2nd cycle off of the clomid and again this month i havent ovualted so it looks like im back to the old ways of no ovulation i did ovulate on the clomid but dh swimmers just didnt make it 

is there anything else i should be looking into before we spend all our savings on treatment anything else i could get on the nhs


thanks


----------



## Le-anne

Hi Ladies how is everyone today? 

I am on CD11 and had a scan today to see if anything was happening and apparently it isnt  My consultant said there were no follies so she has booked me in for another scan next saturday in case I am just a bit later then expected. If nothing then she said she will increase my dosage (I am on 50mg at the mo). We've both been knocked a bit by this as we were expecting to see something happening today. How common is this? Is it likely that something will happen between now and next sat or should I expect to write off this cycle?

Thanks Girls xxx


----------



## bubblicous

hi le-anne

on my first cycle of clomid 50mg i ovulated however on cycle 2 and 3 of it i didnt so the consultant put me up to 100mg for the rest and i ovulated on everyone just didnt manage to get pregnant but i did def ovulate
i think sometimes it takes a bit of time to get you the right dosage thats all its a bit of a pain i know whan i didnt ovulate on the clomid i was beside myself as i started to panic something really major was wrong with me but it was nothing like that it was just my ovaries are very lazy  

hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks bubblicous 

Trying to keep rational about it all but it can be difficult at times can't it


----------



## bunny73

MissDayus2B - I had an HSG last month and it wasnt as bad as i thort it might be. It did hurt when they put the dye through, but it was over so quickly, It felt like bad period pains!! I found out that both my tubes are blocked or I could only have 1!! So thats why it prob hurt me!! As it seems if there's no blockages there is less pain!!
Im going to see my consultant on thursday to see whats going to heppen next!! So il keep u posted!!
Hope ur ok??

Hey to everyone   Hope ur all ok.
Il be back 2moz at sum point to do personals - got to get on with the boring house work at the mo!!!!!
Speak soon,
Becky xXx


----------



## trixxi

Hello Ladies....

Whats been happening,  I've neglected my FF duties for 1 week and have missed loads of chit chat and even our new home!!

Well we've been away for a wee break, back home now    but hoping to head off up north at beginning of week for some camping  !!

Hope everyones doing ok and welcome to the newbies  

Will try n find the time to read back to catch up, but most important have i missed any  's

T xxx


----------



## kdb

*Hey Trixxi,* welcome home 

PoDdy and CJgirl both announced BFPs earlier this week. Unfortunately Po's is on the other thread but let's hope the good vibes have transferred across to our new home for "part 2" of our crazy chatter!

*Bunny -* good luck for your appt next week! I've heard of women's tubes unblocking from an HSG (and see Bendy's post below) so things might be more positive than you first thought.  

*Hi Bubblicous -* nice to meet you! As you have two DD I'm not sure what your entitlements are on the NHS and it does differ depending on where you live, but do you or your DH get any medical insurance through work? It wouldn't cover you for treatment but it might cover you for an initial appt with a private cons and also tests, eg, an HSG, blood tests, SA, etc. I had amenorrhea which turned out to be a condition that my BUPA insurance covered, so I was able to see a cons privately twice, and have an HSG and bloods done, all 100% refunded. I'm not sure if they would cover annovulation as a condition but if you have amenorrhea or polymenorrhea or dysmenorrhea that might be something they are happy to pay for "investigations".

*SF, Vicky, Bendy, Daisy, S/Star, CU, NG, S/Jam, Le-anne, JC, JPS, Flossy, Angelz, J9...* Hi! Hope you're all enjoying a relaxing weekend. 

*Dollie -* welcome! You'll find lots of tips and advice in the various threads on the Clomid board, including a helpful list of side effects. I've been very lucky and suffered practically no s/e other than some hot flashes and also this cycle feeling pretty tired the week I was taking the tabs. Best tip (and I'm sure the other ladies on here will agree) is to take the tablets last thing at night so if you get any s/e, you can hopefully sleep through them.

*Hey Tasmin -* sounds like you're having a fab time in France  Did you buy anything at the shops? Are you wearing your fitflops? Hope you can stay positive this month honeybee 

*DK -* feeling any better today? Hope it didn't turn out to be a UTI.

*BabyDust *     

... I'm just back from my second osteopath appt and had a really good chat with him  He has an incredibly soothing voice and calm demeanour which is nice to be around.

After my scan on Monday showed thin lining again this month (4.8mm!!! grrrr) it seems that Clomid isn't for me. Bit frustrating after taking six months to get it in the first place, lol. Oh well, trying to decide now whether to wait 5-6 weeks for an NHS appt with Mr Trew or to pay the £180 to see him privately and - hopefully - get put on Puregon for a cycle in August. Won't be able to do anything in Sept as we're on hols the first two weeks.

But hey, onwards and upwards, right girls??!!!

Off to the gym now to get a fix of endorphins.

xoxo to you all


----------



## trixxi

Thanks for the update kd74 

Congratulations Poddy and CJgirl  on your  
     
   
     
    
     
   
  

T xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi ladies

I have sorted myself out and am back now. Thank you to everyone for your support. I am now half way through my 2ww and due to test on Friday. 

Le-anne - It is such a disappointment when you dont see any follicles, a real sinking feeling. It is possible that you are destined for a long cycle and they may be there next time. When I took 50mg however I did not ovulate but once on 100mg and HCG injections I did every time. My con also said that clomid can have a slightly acumalative (sp?) effect so may help for next time if necessary.

Hello to everyone else

SS


----------



## Tama

Evening All

Just a quick hello   to you all  

Hope you are all okay. Just wanted to send out a load of      to you all and lets hope there are some  on our new thread       

We have one more day and then we head home on Monday afternoon   It has been a lovely break and I don't have to go back to work until Thursday  

Trying to stay positive will be testing Wednesday if af doesn't turn up. Just don't 'feel' any different and nothing new from last month so not feeling   I'm   that I'm wrong  

Anyway will catch up when I'm home. Hello to you all and welcome to the new ladies 

Tamsin xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hey everyone, and GL Tama.

Still waiting for next week when I hope to O, looking on a charting site it appears the average is  8-10 after last tablet, although it can be earlier, so for me thats weds-friday. Have started on the OPKs, nothing there at the moment.

As I hardly Ov on my own, I never really take time to notice the changed in my cervix, so thats somethign I will be exploring this week lol

Race for life tomorrow, am excited.

I'm a bit of a manic walker at the moment, did a one hr walk from town to Parent in laws today as I felt like a good walk, legs ache now lol


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies!

Just book marking cuz am on the longest stretch of nights in history!!

Hope your all Ok.

Will try and do some personals later in the week.

Daisy


----------



## strawberryjam

Hello all.

Vicky- hope the race for life went well hope you Ov soon  

Daisy, I hate nights I changed my job over a year ago to get off them, hope all is well with you.  

Tama, good luck   af stays away.

 for everyone!!


----------



## DK

Good evening ladies, how is everyone? x x


----------



## vickym1984

Hello DK & SJ

Major twinges in my left ovary tonight, hope it means something will defintely happen this week


----------



## strawberryjam

sounds hopeful vicky


----------



## jclewis80

Hi Girls, I hope you are all well and have had nice weekends.

Well we are off the hospital for my 21 day blood test today. My OPk said I had the LH surge over 4 consecutive days and I feel very different this month so I'm hoping I have ovulated.

Prior to Clomid I was having periods of up to 60 days so I was just wondering if those of you with experience can help me. Will Clomid bring my cycle down to 28 days or is it probable it will be longer than that? I'm just wondering when I can start pregnancy testing?

Thanks 
xx


----------



## DK

Good afternoon ladies how is everyone

Well today is cd26 out of a cd28 for me and hopfuly af will stay away         no sign of af yet....

Me and tama are cycle buddies both on same cd...

Whats everyone up to on this lovely day? x


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Girls

Just waiting for af to arrive so can start my clomid.

Has anyone taken angus castus through there cycle

C xxx


----------



## vickym1984

JClewis-The luteal phase of your cycle (between Ovulation and next period) should be fairly consistent, usually 12-16 days for most people

If you aren't sure when you have O'd, but todays bloods come back saying you have, I would wait 14 days from today and then test if no a/f (if you know when O occurred wait 16 days from then)


----------



## Le-anne

Hey ladies 

How is everyone?

Im feeling a bit down in the dumps the last few days  Just so disappointed that there were no follies on our scan and just feeling really negative. Anyhoo will not bring you all down with my negativity!

Hope you are all happy and well xxx


----------



## kdb

*Hi Dolly -* if you're taking Clomid then it's not a good idea to take Agnus Castus as well. In fact I wouldn't mix any herbs with Clomid, but vitamin and mineral supplements are fine (and encouraged!).

AC (aka Vitex) like most herbs can take about three months to have an effect on your system, so maybe if you decide to take a break from Clomid at any point in the future, you could try it - depending on what your fertility 'challenge' is. Some women have had success with AC / Vitex. Try searching in the herbs part of the FF complementary therapies board. I tried the Vitex drops from Holland & Barrett for about a month which wasn't long enough to have any effect on my amenorrhea. I stopped when I started Clomid.

From Marion Glenville website... "Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)

This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.

Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.

Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses.

It can:
* Regulate periods
* Restart periods which have stopped
* Help with heavy bleeding
* Increase the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen.

Note:
Don't take any herbs while you are using drug treatments or going through assisted conception."

*Le-anne -* it can be so disappointing not to get the response you want, but now you can focus on the next cycle with the increased dosage. Some ladies' ovaries just need a bit more of a nudge than others. As S/Star says, they can also try with an HCG injection to prompt OV. Try not to get down about it, honeybee! 

*Tamsin & DK -*     

*JC - *good luck with the prog blood test! Mine is this coming Wednesday morning and I'm also having a test for insulin resistance which means fasting beforehand. I love my breakfast so that's going to be a challenge for me!

*Vicky -* Happy BMS-ing  Still getting twinges?

xoxo to everyone else - hope you all had a fabulous weekend


----------



## bubblicous

afternoon everyone

im not long homw form work was a nice quick morning the kind i like i have an exam  on friday at work so suppost to be studying  thought id come on and say hi first 

im cd 27 today of my 2nd cycle since i came of clomid af due tomorrow and ive to go get bloods done tomorrow too so thats fun 

dolly - i had thought about taking agnus castus too after reading about it in a book but at the time i couldnt cause i was on clomid though im thinking now ive stopped the clomid i might take it as at the mo were going with the flow till we decided what to do so it wouldnt hurt to take it hope you are ok 

dk - fingers crossed for you your a wee cycle day behind me so almost buddies     

leanne -     do you have another scan to go for if so fingers crossed for u that some nice big follies have grown if not im sure putting the clomid up will help

jclewis - good luck with bloods fingers crossed for you

to everyone else


----------



## Fire Opal

Hello clomid ladies,  

I'm an old clomid gals and failed ivf in May.

Just needed to ask as can't remember what is a good FSH and LH level on day 3.
Just had it done as they think i'm suffing from after effects of ivf,

FSH 9.4
Lh 4.3

think these are ok.

Fire opal


----------



## vickym1984

KD-Yes still getting some twinges, no surge yet though


----------



## strawberryjam

Hope you get your surge soon. 
x


----------



## Shellebell

Fire Opal Why don't you check on the peer support thread hun, or post the question there yourself (not sure many if any of these girls would know your answer, those kinda tests are mainly discussed and monitored closely when going for IVF etc) I am not 100% sure myself but they look OK ish 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0


----------



## Fire Opal

Cheers hun, will do

Hope your doing ok, miss the crazy clomid gals

Fo


----------



## Shellebell

I'm good thanks hun  
The ol clomid girls are still floating around   they never go very far


----------



## kdb

Fire Opal said:


> Just needed to ask as can't remember what is a good FSH and LH level on day 3.
> Just had it done as they think i'm suffing from after effects of ivf,
> 
> FSH 9.4
> Lh 4.3
> 
> think these are ok.
> 
> Fire opal


Hi FO - nice to see you again 

I've just been reading about hormone level ranges in a Zita West book, which says:

FSH: <6mlU/ml is excellent; 6-8 good/normal; 9-10 fair; 11-13 lower than normal ovarian reserve
LH: <7mLU/ml

So, both your results sound ok but FSH could be a little lower.

For ways to improve your FSH levels, she says:
"There is currently no conventional treatment for raised FSH levels. There is some research to suggest that acupuncture may be of benefit, especially using acupoints to help balance the pituitary gland..."

Also:
+ detox incl hot water with lemon, reducing salt and sugar, no caffeine, lots of water
+ losing weight
+ gentle exercise
+ relaxation / meditation on the colour blue
+ B-complex vitamins and Zinc
+ keep your lower abdomen warm
+ taking a herbal supplement such as Vitex Agnus Castus but only on advice from a qualified herbal practitioner
+ EFA (essential fatty acid) supplement, eg, Evening Primrose Oil (AF to OV) and Flaxseed/Linseed (OV to AF) - food sources include walnuts, oily fish, linseeds and green leafy veg.
+ adding beans, pulses, onion and garlic to your diet to help the liver break down oestrogen
+ eating cabbage to increase the rate at which the liver processes oestrogen
+ eating phyto-oestrogens (alfalfa sprouts, linseeds, parsley, oats, broccoli) which help the body balance its oestrogen levels.

Will PM this info to you too.


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Back from my holiday in Portugal now. Its rubbish being back and work & weather is cold! Had a great break away though. 

Wow, so much has happened on here in the last week! Lost of new names too. Welcome to the mad house!

Tama - have you tested you or are you being good & waiting till tomo? Fingers crossed for you.     
Daisy - come back from nights, I miss your posts!  
DK - are you ready for testing?  
SF & Jenny - hope you're both ok. 

Hi to everyone else, sorry too much to read back! 

As for me, well I at my last scan there were no follies but then a blood test on day 21 showed I'd ovulated. However no AF arrived so waited until day 36 and started back on Provera. Last tablet of Provera today and then waiting for AF to show up. I'm so confused as to what is going on with my body. If blood test shows I ovulated then how can I not have an AF? 

Anyway, up to 150mg of Clomid next time for me. 

Take care 
Clare x


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies  

I think I am back to the land of the living  after longer run of nights ever!!!!!!!!!!!! Am sooooo tired i could sleep for a week!!!

Oh my goodness I have missed so much- u lot can talk for England!!  

Hi Flossyfly,  . I dont think we have chatted before. Good luck with IVF appt  .

Hi Strawberryjam, How are you? How is this cycle going? There are times when I wonder how doing nights affects ttc- job is VERY stressful and lack of sleep doesnt help. This month also meant dh and were in different places when we needed to be !!! I do love my job though and I'm not sure what else I would do if I left- I'm not sure I would get the same satisfaction elsewhere. . Did you find not doing nights anymore made any difference to you? x

Hi Serenfach, How are you? Your ticker says cd30, I am keeping everything crossed  this is your cycle  and you get your  before IVF.   

Hi J9, how are you? When do you start IVF? 

Hi NG,  . How are you doing? Any sign of the old  yrt. Hope she stays away  and you get another .  

Hi babydust,  sorry your having such an awful time. Please dont give up hope- some ladies do need the higher dose of clomid and it can work really well. Also- there are some ladies who havn't suited clomid at all and have been moved onto other drugs (such as letrozole) & have gone on to get bfp's. I am keeping everything crossed  that you have a much better month this time- with lots of lovely follies!!! 

Hi DK, how are you? Did you get some answers to the questions you posted? I hope all those symptoms have dissapeared now. You are near the end of your cycle then... Me too- af is due on Thurs, I am sure will be bfn this month cuz totally missed Ov with . I am keeping everything crossed for you and Tamsin though   .

Hi angelz, How are you? Drying up of CM is a well documented SE of clomid. Have you heard of pre seed? You can buy it from the internet- ebay. Is a sperm friendly lubricant supposed to be really good. We bout some for this month but totally missed Ov with  so not much hope. Hope clomid is treating you well and your not having 2 many side effects. 

Hi KD74- wow you have turned into our very own online fertility encyclopedia- is fantastic- I bow to your endless knowledge!!!  . I am sorry the clomid hasn't really worked out for you. Have you decided whether to go privately or not for your appointment yet? I really hope you have lots of luck with the puregon and it brings you a lovely  . Please dont leave our little thread though - I would miss you if you did  

Hi vickym1984, How did race for life go?  Hope you are feeling better and sore throat has cleared up. Any sign of Ov yet?  will be soon.

Hi bendybird,  I am so sorry. What an awful thing to happen. Life is so unfair         .

Hi Lee-anne, I am so sorry about your scan  . It is possible that if your cycles are longer then the follies just havn't started to grow yet. I think it is quite common for some ladies to need a higher dose of clomid. I am keeping everything crossed for you hon 

Hi JPSCoey,  How are you? How is this cycle going? Has the tiredness stopped?

Hi jclewis80, Hope the SE are a bit better.  I found that clomid did shorten my cycles from 28-30 ish to 26 days but I think it affetcs everyone differently. Af should be around 12-16 days post OV- so if you think you know when Ov was - this should give you an idea of cycle length 

Hi Tamsin, Hope you have had a lovely holiday with you mum  . When is otd? I am keeping everything crossed for you this month  . I will send you a pm hon. xxx 

Hi Dollydaydream,  welcome to our thread. My goodness you have already been through so much. I really hope clomid can do the trick for you . I have taken agnus castus- not sure it has ever made much difference to me though. 

Hi MissDayus, Dont worry about the HSG. I cant lie- it was a bit painful but like Laura said- I have no mental scars from it and if they told me I would get pregnant if i did it again- I would do it tommorow- so couldn't have been that bad. Good idea to take some painkillers before you go- I would also recommend a sanitary towel as the dye leaked out a bit afterwards- sorry tmi!!!! Dont worry about your tubes- is no point worrying for worryings sake- only worry about things when you really need to- its just not worth the effort!!! 

Hi clomiduser,  with the IUI. I may be joining you soon- next cycle is my last of clomid- then its IUI for me 2! 

Hi bubblicous  welcome back to the clomid thread. Have your dr's not suggested letrozole or puregon- these are Ov stim drugs that I think are available on the NHS- may be worth looking into. . In the mean time agnus castus may be worth a go- is quite cheap and cant do any harm. 

Hi Bunny73, How are you?  with your appointment on Thurs. Let us know how you get on. 

Hi Trixxi, Camping in this weather- are you totally bonkers!!!!!!!  Hope you have a lovely time. I know what you mean about so much happening- I have been on nights and only missed a couple of days- has taken me hours to catch up!!!!!

Hi Shooting star,  Glad your back.  for your test on friday- really hope   you get a .

Hi fireopal, sorry you have had such an awful time .

Hi clareR, Glad you had a lovely holiday  . I am glad somebody misses me when I'm not here!!! . The  can be such a funny old  . She always comes when she is not welcome and never when she is!! Good luck with the 150mg next month. I am keeping everthing crossed for you  

This post is like war & peace!!!!! Are you all still awake!!!??

Has taken me over an hour!- Perhaps I'm just a bit slow eh  !!

As for me- nothing to report at all. I know what day I am on now- cd25 so Af is due Thurs. I am sure it will be  cuz totally missed  around Ov. But I am Ok with this- think I am preparing myself to move onto IUI.

Have been such a fat  whilst on my nights- Have eaten for England- If there were an olympic sport for eating biscuits- I would def win gold!! - Must be good now or there will be no IUI for me cux BMI will be 2 high!!

Hope your all OK- Better go cuz got people comming to look around the house in a bit!!

Lots of love 
Daisy


----------



## vickym1984

Clare-Sorry your body is mucking you about
Daisy-Hope you are wrong about a/f coming

I am pleased to announce I got a +OPK today. As I never see them normally I was mega excited lol

Cervix has also got better as has CM


----------



## kdb

LOL LOL...    Welcome back from night shift Daisy!  Loved reading your post.  Am still deciding re: private or waiting again for NHS 

Sending you  and  for this month, just in case!!!  Hope you feel better after some zzzzzzzz

Vicky - congrats!  And CM too?!  Even better!  Must be  o'clock!


----------



## DK

Evening ladies how is everyone

What is with the weather  its now poaring dwn   

whats everyone up to this evening??

Thank you all for thinking of me...

Fo nice to see you bk hun hope your well, im sorry your IVF cycle was no good        

Me and tasmin are same day at CD27...   

Me umm tomorow is OTD no signs at all of af but dont mean nothing, feelig very sick  but i do sometimes get that before she arrives    Had terrible pains in my groin area around the side like where overies arewhen u sit down the creases where ur bits r follow ur hand up and its like here??sorry cant really describe where, hope u no where i mean! Really weird pains   Hope thats a good sign  never had it before?We have had SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much  this month lol (prob at wrong times though)....But you never no! 

Katie x x


----------



## NG

hi girls!

welcome back daisy! that was some post  

Kd74 i also am impressed with your vast fertility knowledge - give that girl a gold star!! 

tama, katie - hope you are staying away from the pee sticks  .   for both of you that it is a bfp!

serenfach - how are things going this cycle?  hope you are ok hun  

hi to everyone else and hope you are all ok   - sorry not got time for more personals  

well i am sooooo annoyed   af has decided to show her ugly little face  .  now i don't know what to do!  my dates are all wrong for dh being at home (for those of you who don't know he works on the rigs 2weeks home 2weeks away).  i really need to be having af in 2 weeks time, so does anyone know if it is ok to start provera a week on friday, which is very soon after this af?  please any advice is welcome bad or good! i still have a course of provera in the house left over from before so wouldn't need to go to docs for it.  do you think i should just take it??  
 on another note i have been wanting to find a new job for about a year and half now and have been putting it of "just in case", but i have seen a really good job advertised and i am really tempted to go for it.  but i don't know if i am being silly with going through all this ttc lark, or whether i should just go for it and stop putting my life on hold  

so all in all a very confused NG here!


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

Daisy - thanks for the positive thoughts much appeciated. Glad your night shifts have finished. Your post made me laugh

NG- Sorry AF caught up with you and at the wrong time. I can understand your frustration and eagerness to start another period at the right time but I would be a little worried that the periods would be so close. I am not basisng that on any evidence, just a feeling.

Le-anne - How you feeling today hun?

Tama - All the best for your testing tomorrow

As for me AF arrived yesterday so start the clomid again tonight but at the slightly higher dose of 125mg. My con is on holiday but will hopefully be back in time to scan me this month. I go on a short break on cd15 so hope all necessary scans and HCG can be given before that.

Must update my signature thing at the bottom, when I remember how!

SS


----------



## Shooting star

Just looked out of the window an saw an amazing rainbow, a complete one. It was amasing and has really lifted my spirits.

      

I have taken some photos to remember the moment

SS


----------



## JJJMommy

Evening ladies,
Hope all of you are doing fine? 
im on CD24 (I THOUGHT I WAS ON CD22) I went for my blood test today and was told i may not get good results becuase of me going late, i booked yesterday off to get these done as i couldnt go Friday as 1 woman was off becuase of son being ill and my boss being off, i then booked yesterday off but was called in so inow i feel bit down in the dumps! I have been having severe pain and its coming and going. as im on CD24 maybe my body is getting ready for the witch?
Not sure whether i should wait for doc to tell me results and then give me Provera and clomid again or wait to see if AF will come?
has anyone been a dasher to the loo? i cant stop going? im like every 30ish mins and im now in the night, is this one of the effects of Clomood?

Really hope to hear some BFP this month so here is some vibes and baby dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## strawberryjam

Sorry for lack of personals just wanted to reply to daisy I definitely found a difference once I quit nights, my acupuncturist encouraged me to quit nights and I felt better in myself, less stressed, eating habits improved, saw my H more and my cycles normalised although I think this was a combo with the acupuncture and I felt better balanced for want of a better way to put it!

Vicky   for the opk.

x


----------



## bubblicous

evening clomid chicks

angelz - when i was on clomid i went to the loo all the time it was a total pain hope it stops soon for ya 

shooting start - sorry af showed up  

ng - sorry af turned up and that it throws ur dates out i cant help with ur provea question as i have never taken it.  Id would go for the job though especially if its a great one.  I was the same as you putting it all on hold whilst ttc then in april my gran died and i realised i shouldnt put things off lifes to short total cliche i know but i got a new job and its the best thing ive ever done were still ttc fingers crossed i will get a bfp soon and so will you  hope you go for the job and get it 

dk - i have my fingers and toes crossed for you   

daisly - hope af doesnt turn up 

as for me well its cd28 so af should be here but shes not so will wait and see what happens i dont feel pregnant so i dont think i am i had my day 28 bloods done today got to go again next month for more day 21 and 28 bloods i think they just like sticking needles in me


----------



## kdb

NG - definitely go for the job!!!    If you're successful then it was *meant to be* 

Angelz - wait for your blood test result - if it's borderline (just under 30) then you may well have OV'd but just been 2-3 days late for the test. If it's significantly lower than 30 that would seem to indicate there was no OV, and then you can meet with your cons to decide what to do next cycle (eg, increase the Clomid dosage). From the pains you've described it does sound like something is going on down there (!) so it's prob best to wait for natural AF (within a reasonable timeframe of course  Let us know when you get your blood result 

S/Star - good luck with this cycle honeybee 

Katie - hope your symptoms are a +ve sign 

Must dash, walking down to the GP's for my (CD23) blood test. Times like this I wish I had a 

xoxo and


----------



## jclewis80

Hi Girls, hope you are all ok.

Sorry for lack of personals I am rushing a bit but just phoned up the hospital for my day 21 blood results. They have given me the following but I don't know what they mean - does anyone know if good/bad etc?

Pro level - 64

LF - 7.3 - 89.1
Fol range - 0.5 - 6.7

I'm trying to get in touch with my doctor but have to wait for them to ring me back. As this is my first month on Clomid I'm not sure what this means although the lady on the phone said that last time I had the same test before I was on Clomid my Pro level was only 8!


Thanks and I will write more personals when I can!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Well went to see an accupuncturist last night. She's medically trained and does western style accu rather than traditional. She was really nice but wont treat me until clinic give go ahead as it can cause you to overstimulate. Chance would be a fine thing!! Was looking forward to it. Hopefully clinic will call today with and answer and I can book myself in for some relaxation on Sat!

Has any of you with PCOS tried accupunture? How was it? 

JC Lewis - I'm not sure about the other 2 but the Prog shows you def ovulated. Anything over 30 is ovulation. My Prog level before Clomid was less than 1!!  

KD74 - hope blood test goes well. 

NG - go for the job! 

Tama & Katie - come on ladies where are your results? Really hoping for BFP's!  

Daisy - woo hoo you're back. Keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow -you never know. When you've not had TTC on your mind strange things can happen!  

Angelz - dashing to toilet could be a good sign! I get told to wait until AF is 1 week late and then if its still not arrived to take Provera to bring on AF. I end up taking Provera every month! Pain because I end up only doing 1 Clomid cycle about every 7 weeks. I've been on this board for ages but only had 3 rounds of Clomid!!

SS - sorry AF got you. Hope you're ok. 

Vicky - great news on the +ve on OPK. Which brand of sticks do you use? 

Clare xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi, well I have some internet cheapies at home which I normally use but as they are PIAC (pee in a cup) I also bought some CB digitals for days I couldnt test at home, and then when I was out yesterday I bought superdrug own brand

Well OPKs are still ++ although temp went up this morning so still at the old BDing lol


----------



## DK

Hi ladis thanks to everyone who has asked after me,     

How are we all?? x x 

Me well today AF due, so far  nothing, no belly ache etc nothing!!!!       

No testing thoug lol. Il wait til sat or sun!!!  x x


----------



## Tama

Hi

Hope everyone is okay.

DK - really hoping it's a BFP for you hun  

Not sure if there are any other testers I need to have a read back, miss so much while away!

Vicky - best of luck for this month xx

Clare - how are you hun, hope you are okay xx

Daisy - hope you are okay hun and getting some sleep now you have come off nights. Will pm you xx

SS - sorry af got you   Hope you are okay xx

Laura - hope you are okay hun x

KD- hope you are staying positive this month hun xx

NG - hope you are okay. If you want the job I'd go for it, maybe a good thing to have something else to think about for a bit   xx

JCLewis - the results look good to me. Best of luck for this month x

Angelz - hope you are okay x

S/Jam - hope you are okay hun xx

Le-anne - how are you feeling, okay? xx

clomiduser- hope you are okay xx 

Hi bubblicous -don't think we have chatted before. Welcome to the thread xx  

Hi Bunny73, How are you?    

Trixxi - hey, how are you? xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone, if I have sorry. Hope everyone is okay xx

As for me I tested and got a BFN again. Not really sure what happens next and feel very sad and angry. I now just have to sit and wait until I see the cons on the 9th Sept. Not feeling very positive so will sign off before I bring the thread down. I wish you all loads of luck and babydust for Clomid xx

Tamsin xx


----------



## Le-anne

Evening ladies 

Tamsin - So sorry to hear you got a bfn hun  9th September is a horrible wait too if you need to vent or want to chat or whatever feel free to PM me xxx

Shooting Star - Sorry AF got you sweetie hope you're ok xxx

DK - Keeping everything crossed for you hun (well not everything!  ) Hopefully this month is your month xxx

Daisy - Wow that was some post! Hope you are feeling better now you are off nights and heres hoping you get a nice surprise this month xxx

To everyone else hello and hope you are doing ok. Nothing really to report with me, I am just waiting for me nect scan on saturday and hoping to see some of those pesky follies this time! Don't feel like I have ovulated havent had any physical signs anyway 


Oh well trying to stay positive


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry it was BFN Tama

DK-Got my fx that its a BFP for you

Leanne-Hope your follies have been growing nicely

Just waiting for a few more days of high temps to confirm Ov. I think it happened overnight last night as during the day today by cervix went slowly back to its harder, lower self

Gonna have another go at BDing tonight to try and make sure


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies.
I am bored waiting for people to turn up to view house- 1st people didn't show again. How rude to make an appointment and not show up 

Hi Tamsin, I have pm'd you hon. I am so very sorry    . You shouldn't worry about 'bringing the thread down- we are here to support each other through the good and the bad- wherever this journey takes us. It is natural to feel angry and upset- I will be joining you tomorrow - of that I'm sure  

Hi strawberryjam, Thank you for your reply, It has given me food for thought. Like I said before I would find it hard to move jobs as I love what I do (Most of the time!  ). If we start IUI I will prob look at reducing my hours a bit which might help- think i will have to wait til we settle in the new house 1st though!!! 

Hi vickym1984,   on the +OPK- I remember jumping for joy the 1st time I got one- it was the 1st time I had ever got a + pee stick result EVER!!!!!! Hope your getting busy 

Hi kd74, big brains!!! Hope your blood test went well- when do you find out the results? 

Hi DK, any sign of AF yet- I hope not     Are you going to test?

Hi NG, the   is a little b tch - she always show her ugly mug at the wrong time. I am sorry I dont know much about provera- so cant really advise. I faced the same dilema with my job in Jan of this year- I am glad I did it - has given me something else to think about. Although there is more stress- pay is better and I may even be able to reduce my hours if we need iui/ivf. I dont mean this in a negative way so please dont take it the wrong way but none of us know how long our ttc journey will be- it may end next month or we may still be trying this time in 1or 2 years (I   NOT!!)- But we just dont know. Only you can make the decision but I know if it were me I think I would regret putting my life on hold.   xxx

Hi Shooting star, I am sorry the old   got you. But maybe the beautiful   is a sign that this is going to be your month. 

Hi angelz, I think you should speak to your dr about starting provera or waiting for af- they are the best to advise. I dont mean to worry you but are you sure you dont have a UTI if you keep having to go to the loo- maybe you should get this checked out 2.   Dont worry about the bloods- if you Ov then it should catch the prog level it on the way down   

Hi bubblicous, Hope af doesn't turn up!!!!   

Hi jclewis80, the prog level is def good (over 30 indicates OV!) am not too sure about the others though- sorry  

Hi Clare, I have acupuncture and have PCOS. I started every week about 18 months ago my cycles reduced from 35-40 days to 28-30 days with +ve OPK. When I stopped my cycles started to get longer again. Def has helped me- I really like the lady who does it so I think that helps.  

Hi Le anne- still keeping my fingers crossed for you for sat.

As for me no sign of af.

I've had my shifts changed so prob wont get back on til sun   Will miss u all! dont forget me!!!!

Love
Daisy


----------



## serenfach

Hiya girls.. I see not everyone is feeling positive  but good to read you're all ok  Haven't had chance to read all the posts yet..

I have to say I'm not feeling too fantastic myself. Last 72hrs all I have done is pee, sore nips, moodswings, pains right in the middle of my lower pelvic area [only af symptom is the moodswings] but tested and it was a bfn. I'm not 100% sure when I ov'd.. I think I'm either 12 or 13 dpo today. Looks like my last round of Clomid is yet another bfn  but if no af I'll test again Friday.

On a more positive note, we have our IVF tx plan consultation on 6th August!  A bit of a shock by all accounts, as we thought maybe September or even October, considering. Apparently tx starts soon after that consusltation! 

Does anyone mind if I stick around here for the forseeable future??  I don't want to leave.. I'm very comfortable in here 

I'm not posting too often but I am lurking and keeping up with you all  Good luck to those in their 2ww and hugs to those who have had a bfn. Best wishes and babydust to everyone else! 

*Tama*.. I know where you're at right now sweetie.. another bfn is just $hit and having to wait until September? - that must feel like an age away, but I've been where you are and you'll be surprised how quickly the time will pass, honestly  ]

ps - Miracles really DO happen .. my friend from school was ttc for 13yrs.. she gave birth to twins day before yesterday  - and when I say she gave up, she absolutely gave up: they were days away from booking a world cruise and planning on selling up and moving away upon their return. Now I guess they'll have to spend that money on a nursery instead 

God really does work in mysterious ways!


----------



## DK

Morning ladies!

Wow you really are doing good at personals lol, sorry i crap, plus got a very demanding 4yr old wont leave me alone lol....

I am thinking of you all though...

Tama huni my cycle buddy, keep         That the spottin is a good thing  I am   for good news this morning from you!

Sf my lovely not spoken in a while, i hope your ok, keep lookin out for you on ** but we never seem on the same tme!   Hope this is your month, and all the signs are looking god  mood swings can be early preg signs  

Daisy, Vicky, Leanne, Clare and anyone else who asked after me, i hope our all right and this is our month and our beanie stays  Lets be     ....

Hope everyone is ok..

Thinkng of you all...

DK (katie) x


----------



## JW3

SF - good to see your update    , great news about your friends twins  

Hi DK - hope you are good hun   , have got all fingers crossed for you  

FO - lots & lots of positive energy for you     , I am so hoping it works out for you very soon, lots of love hun  

Well I am off for my IVF meeting today, hoping its going to go really well as have been getting quite stressed about it and had bad IBS for about 2 weeks (sorry TMI) .

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## Le-anne

Morning Girls 

How is everyone today?

Jenny - good luck with your IVF appointment today will be thinking about you hun x


----------



## vickym1984

Hey girls, temp went up a bit more today so fx I have ovulated, it will be "confirmed"on my chart if it is still up tomorrow, then will have to go for day 21 bloods next tuesday

Quick question-it is the hospital thats ordered the bloods for me but can I ask for a copy to go to my GP as it is so hard to get through to talk to anyone at the hospital


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls 

Can i join you please?   

Perhaps i should start by giving you the run down on me IVF Oct 08 BFN, ICSI Mar 09 BFN, half IVF/ICSI July BFN....... What can i do? well had my follow up appointment today - after the BFN on Monday and my consultant has said that my case is going to be discussed in teh general meeting so we dont have to decide right now what we would like to do.

Oooh perhaps i should tell you that DH and i fall into teh unexplained department       which is SO frustrating , anyway, i had read about Clomid and had heard good reports about it, although i have regular 28 days cycles and i ovulate he said that it has been used to aid "trying naturally between cycles.

So here i am, just purchased 3 months supply from chemist tonight and have taken my 1st tablet as i am on day 2. Ooh by the way cant believe 3 months supply ony cost £6.35!!! i said to DH if i get pregnant on £6.35      I never expected to get back on the horse so quick but we are both  VERY excited.

Phew, got all that out of the way. Although i have read up on  Clomid, i have no experience    so if anyone  can give me any hints i would really appreciate it x x

     to us all 

Andrea 
x x x x


----------



## Le-anne

Hi and welcome Andrea 

Sorry to hear you have had a rough ride up til now but hopefully this will be the thing that works for you  

We are paying for our clomid treatment also and yes the pills are cheap which is great but what sort of monitoring will you be having? We have to pay £140 every month for our monitoring which isnt too bad as its the same amount whether we have one scan or five scans in that month could obviously do without spending it though!

Anyway I wish you every luck with your clomid journey and look forward to chatting with you xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Le-anne

Thank you for the warm welcome, 

I am so       like everyone that this is the answer to out   . As i have already had IVF/ICSI and all of the scans that go with them, and haev  always responded quite well. Professor said i can just take the pills and try myself no scans etc need at mo .

Not sure if this is best but i  have my regular cycles on 28 days he said i wil be ok ? this is just a little added bonus whilst we prepare for another round. i      that it wont be needed though  

 to us  all 

Andrea 

x x x x

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## Le-anne

In that case it is definitely a cheap option!

Really hope it works for you hun  xxx


----------



## NG

evening girls  

welcome to the clomid train wantingbaby    you have been through so much already, hope the clomid does the trick!

Le-anne  - i take it you are doing clomid privately rather than NHS that you have to pay for scans?  good luck for next scan  

vickym1984 - looks good for ov  .  i tend to get my bloods done at gp and just phone ACU with the results.  easier for me than treking to the hosp each time.

Jenny - good luck for your IVF appointment  

DK - good luck for test day   

Serenfach - early tester sending you the      fingers crossed its just too early and will be a BFP    fantastic news about IVF appointment - hope you don't need it though!  

Daisy - we wont forget you    how rude not turning up to view the house  

Tama - so sorry it was a BFN    don't panic it's not the end of the road, they may give you another 3months of clomid - some clinics will give you up to 9months.  or maybe puregon or something similar.  i remember one of the nurses at my ACU telling me not to panic (easier said than done   ) if clomid didn't work as there are lots of other things to try.  and don't you go feeling bad about bringing the mood down, this is why we are all here, for support and to support each other  

to everyone else   hello!

well my update - i have decided to apply for the job and see how it goes, i'll never know if i don't try.  i phoned the clinic for advice on how to get my cycle back on track with dh's job.  the consultant has told me it is too soon to take provera on cd10 as my prog levels will already be rising and it just won't work  .  so i have to take provera from cd21 for 17 days   which will bring me back on track - but this all means that i still won't be on clomid for dh's next trip home, it will be september before we will be trying again    but we have to do what we have to do.  i tell you this clomid makes you learn some patience!!!

NG x


----------



## jclewis80

Hi Girls,

Firstly thank you to those who told me that over 30 is good for my blood test. I eventually got  a call back from my doctor and he told me that level is very good, and also said what you did as well that anything over 30 is good and means you have ovulated. I'm really chuffed that I have on my first month, same as you Vikki I was jumping for joy when I got my +OPK as for 15 months I have never had one!! Just a note on what you said about getting your results - I rang the hospital and got them to read my results out to me (the secretary) then I called my GP and asked him to translate - maybe you should try that? FX for you!  

Well no signs of AF for me yet, Sunday will be day 28 for me but I don't know what to expect as first month on Clomid and normally cycles can be anything up to 60 days for me....guess I have to play the waiting game!

Andrea - welcome to the board I have only just joined and found everyone really nice  

I am just taking Clomid and not having any scans so I too have only just paid the NHS prescription charge - but I know others have scans regularly I think it just depends on your area and the route you take.

Jenny - how did you get on today, I hope it went well for you and you feel confident

Serenfach - I have my fingers crossed for you  

DK - Good luck  

NG - Good for you for going for the job, like you say you will never know until you try - very best of luck  

Tama - so sorry it was a BFN for you, as NG says don't apologise for bringing the mood down, thats what we are all here for - everyone has their negative and positive days. Sending you big hugs  

Sorry to anyone I have missed - there are so many of us on here! Hope you are all ok and hope we get some good news on here shortly!!   to all!!

xxx


----------



## NG

jclewis80 - congrats on ov! it's such a great feeling when you know your body has 'worked' - i very rarely ov'd before clomid.


----------



## jclewis80

Thanks NG I know it was like I had got a positive pregnancy test I was dancing round!! We were trying for 15 months and I never ever got a positive line on an OPK!


----------



## vickym1984

Very stressed today, OPKs still ++, even with the temp rise, and my cervix is still soft, however cm seems to have dried up this afternoon, so have no idea whats going on


----------



## Miss M

Hey All, 

I have just been given 150 of clomid, ive had a break for the pass 3months, my period has been totally crazy, 1st month i was off 100 comids i was 8 days later, so pretty excited, then on the 9th day it came  then again the next month 10 days later i tried my best not to get excited or giddy and then 11th day sadness, June i was 6 days late, i seen my consultant yesterday and he gave me 150 for 3 month and then ihave to go see him agian, and will be refered to St Mary's in Manchester if nothing. 
Just wondering what options i would have after clomid? i dont even want to think about but i suppose i have too 
i got pregnant last year on 100's and i lost my little baby at 6 weeks, still every day i think about my little one that i shoul be off on mat leave with   
BUT i have to keep positive for me getting the 150 chance. 
Has others been on 150 i would really appriciate your stories ..............

Thanks so much 

x


----------



## vickym1984

Morning ladies.

Temps still up and have cross hairs ofr ovulation on tuesday, got to go for a blood test to confirm next week but until then I have ovulated until proven otherwise !! lol


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi girls

Isnt it typical, every month we are hoping our af doesnt show up and this month cause i want it to come so i can start clomid its late.


lol xxxx


----------



## Le-anne

Morning Ladies 

JCLewis - Having not ovulated for over a year myself I know how excited I would be to know my body was 'working' again so congrats on ovulation! 

NG - Yeah we have had to go private for our treatment as I already have a son from my previous marriage. I would obviously rather not have to pay for it but I have to say on the up side the monitoring is excellent so sometimes I think its worth paying the money. Sorry to hear you have to wait around now thats so infuriating isnt it  

Tamsin - How are you feeling hun? Hope you're ok xxx

To everyone else good morning and hope you all have a good day


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Just wanted to pop on and wish all the testers the best of luck   

Le-anne - thanks for asking after me. I'm okay, ish. Trying to smile, it's our first wedding anniversary on Sunday so trying not to let myself get too down or dh will think that it's not important which it is. It just would have been the best gift ever to have had our BFP but it was not to be. How are you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Dolly- hope af turns up for you so that you can get on with your tx. Best of luck xx

Vicky - congrats on the +ov that's great news. I'm sure the blood test will confirm it xx

Miss M - welcome to the thread. Sorry you've had a rubbish time but I'm sure that with 150mg of Clomid you will be just fine. I was on 100mg but never took 150mg, fingers crossed it works for you hun xx

jclewis - thanks for the kind words hun. How are you feeling, all okay? xx

NG - thanks hun. They only do 4 rounds of Clomid at my clinic so no more Clomid for me. I believe the next step will either be IUI or IVF. I have to wait to see the cons on the 9th Sept to find out and then have an 18 week wait to be seen for the treatment!! I can cope with the 6 weeks but 18 weeks after that is just such a long time - makes me what to cry! Anyway nothing I can do. How are you feeling hun? Sorry things have not gone to plan but I'm sure you will get sorted in time for dh to get home and get jiggy    Hope you are okay xx

Andrea - welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear all you have been through. Lets hope that the clomid does the trick for you as it has done for a lot of ladies xx

Daisy - best of luck for testing. I'll pm you hun xx

KD- hope you are okay hun. Any news yet? Best of luck xxx

DK-hey cycle buddy how are you? Any news yet? Hope it's good news for you babe xxx

Laura - how are you hun? Hope you are okay. Great news re your appointment, best of luck hun xxxx

Jenny - hope you are okay hun xx

Clare-how are you hun? Hope you are okay. Have a great weekend xx

SS - sorry af got you babe   Hope you are okay xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, we have sooo many of us on this thread now   Hoping you are all okay and wishing you loads of luck and  .

I'm still down in the dumps but trying very hard to smile and put on a brave face. DH and I have our wedding anniversary on Sunday so I'm trying to be happy about that, it was the best day of my life and that's what I'm holding onto right now. I know that you have all said that it's okay but I feel such a rubbish FF for going on about myself when you are all going through the same thing. 

Anyway I hope you all have wonderful weekends. Babydust to you all 

Tamsin xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies, and welcome to the newbies 

*Tamsin -* oh honeybee I am truly sorry that Clomid didn't bring the result you were hoping for. I'm sure September 9th feels a lifetime away but lately I've read so many signatures on FF that have a "shock natural BFP" while they're waiting for IVF - I really hope this can be you next month! The +ve thing is that you OV naturally so there is still a chance you could get a BFP in August. Sending you loads of xoxoxoxoxox And sugar, please don't feel down about feeling down! It's a natural reaction! You've been on a total emotional rollercoaster the past few months, so please don't be hard on yourself. Hope you can do something special with DH on Sunday  We're here to support you in the same way you've done for us xoxo

*JC -* congrats on the good prog level. It's reassuring to know Clomid has done its job, esp on the first cycle.

*Hi Clare -* I started traditional Chinese acupuncture in early Jan and had appts fortnightly until about mid-April, to try and get my AF back. (Didn't know I had PCO at the time). She also gave me herbs (Dong Quai & Evodia mix) which I took for the same duration. I had a natural AF in late Feb and I like to think the acupuncture had something to do with it. She asked me lots of Qs - eg, how I was sleeping, what I ate and when, what my AF was like, any cramps, etc (Chinese believe AF should be painless) and looked at my tongue. So, I felt like it was a total body diagnosis if you know what I mean, and I liked that. She was treating me to try and improve my blood flow and the warmth in my lower body. As well as needles she burned moxa on certain points to help generate heat. Not sure if Western acupuncture does this too.

I stopped seeing her for a while (£££) but during my first cycle on Clomid I had thin lining so I've started seeing her again. Current cycle I saw her three weeks in a row because I wanted to try everything I could to improve my lining. (Unfort it didn't work!) But, acupuncture definitely has a cumulative effect. Now after my appts I am feeling really zonked out / deeply relaxed and that feeling is intensifying every appt.

So... sorry for the ramble, but I would def recommend it. There are lots of studies that show acupuncture improves pg rates during fertility treatment. If nothing else you'll feel fab and it'll be good for your body and soul.

*Vicky -* great that you have a coverline! I was so thrilled when I finally got one on my chart! Yes, the temp rise occurs _after _OV (due to rising progesterone levels) which is why your CM is decreasing. OPKs pick up on the LH surge that happens to release an egg from a mature follie, so there may still be some lingering in your body after OV. Hey, Sunday is CD27 for me so we are almost cycle buddies 

*Hi Katie -* how are you feeling? 

*Le-anne -* good luck for the scan tomorrow  £140 for monitoring is pretty good - my clinic charges £195 for a single scan and £370 for monitoring (1-3 scans).

*Daisy -* hello lovely  Hope you're surviving your shifts? Any more viewers of the house? Prob Mon I get the results but might give them a buzz today; should be ok as prog was high last month. Blood was also tested for insulin resistance (for PCOS) and cholesterol (risk of PCOS and my family all have high chol). Jeepers, this time the nurse was quite rough and the needle hurt going in. My vein is still a bit enlarged and starting to bruise with a tinge of brown.

*Hi Laura - *hopefully still no signs of AF arriving at your place? What a great story about your friend. I am starting to believe in miracles, reading some of the stories here on FF. 

*Jenny -* hope the appt yesterday went well for you and DH 

*S/Star - *any more rainbows? It has just started chucking it down here... perfect timing for the weekend. How can we get three summers in a row that are non-existent? I don't understand  How are you feeling on the higher dose?

*WantingBaby - *welcome! Best tip for Clomid is to take the tabs at night which can help lessen the s/e. As you've been through IVF you prob know how you react to the various meds. The ladies on here all have different stories - some with awful Clomid s/e and some have been lucky with practically none. If you can, it might be worth asking for a scan at least the first month. Even if you OV naturally Clomid can shorten or lengthen your cycle so you might OV at a different time. The scan can give you a better idea of timing so you can BMS the best days! Having said that, don't fret if you can't get a scan - the general rule of thumb is that you OV 5-10 days after your last tablet, so you should BMS CD10-CD20 at least every second day. Good luck!

*NG - *great that you're going for the job! Heck, if you get it doesn't mean you have to take it  I'm glad you got some advice from the clinic about the Provera. We might also have to wait til mid-Sept for our next cycle if I can't change to FSH next week when AF is due, so I know how you feel.

*Miss M -* sorry to hear of your loss last year. Were you on any meds for that pg? Are you ovulating on Clomid? There seem to be quite a few options after Clomid - depending on your situation your cons may try Clomid combined with Metformin, alternatively Letrozole or Tamoxifen (both work in the same way as Clomid, an anti-oestrogen), also gonadotropin/FSH meds such as Puregon or Menopur, then trying these meds with IUI. Some ladies also do Clomid with oestradiol supps and progesterone supps if their levels aren't quite right.

*Bubb, StrawJam, Angelz, FO, Shelle, Dolly, everyone else, *hello and happy weekend.

Right, must get on with some work so I can leave the office a bit early. Going to bake a pavlova tonight after the gym, and something else tomorrow (caramel tart? choc brownies?) as we are having dinner Sat night with DH's cousin, cousin's wife and their two little girls (incl 3 month old baby), plus two sets of DH's aunties and uncles who are over from Oz, and I offered to bring dessert. Also osteopath appt #3 in the morning which I'm looking forward to; very cool guy. Then, working again as a scorer on Sunday for DH's cricket tournament.

What are you lovely FFs up to this weekend?

In terms of fert tx... tried to get an appt with Mr T next week to (please please please) put me on FSH next cycle but he is booked until mid-September! Not surprising when he only works there one day a week  ... and my NHS appt with him is also mid-Sept but I pleaded with the receptionist at HH and strike me down with a feather but she was actually helpful  and got me in next Weds to see Mr Barsoum who is Mr T's wingman and takes his clinics once a week.

AF is due next Thurs/Fri/Sat so  he can give me FSH right away as I don't want to miss out on August as well as Sept  

Sending you all loads of 

xoxo


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Wanting baby

I am doing exactly what you are between cycles.

Just awaiting af, hope it works for us both.

Are we allowed a little bevvy whilst on clomid?? sorry i am very niave to the ole clomid situation, now everything about icsi but not comid.  

Clare xx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Thank you for all of the warm welcomes you have given me  

I actually feel at a bit of a loss at the mo  i think that because the IVF/ICSI  treatment is so full on, constantly thinking about the next appointment, injection, scan - all of a sudden it is just 5 tablets, Dont get me wrong those 5 little tablets can make help make a baby        but there just isnt that much to it, one tablet each day.  I am trying to be so positive but i think its the change in pressure that is making me feel uneasy.  

How do you girls all find the clomid rollercoaster? i feel that i am doing everythign back to front usually girls start off with Clomid then go on to the higher treatment, i sort of feel like that if he big guns havent worked then how do i have faith in Clomid.

God i sound so ungratfull dont i, i have been given a chance but cant get my head round having the last resort treatment first and then back tracking  x i am so sorry to sound so negitive, i have looked through the thread and there are LOADS of positive stories about Clomid, i am sure if it works i wil have nothing but raves about it  x x

Once again sorry to sound a bit negitive x x x

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## JJJMommy

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all ok?
I really need advice, i had my results back and im really happy, it shows i have ovulated, better than expected! infact she said my progesterone was so high that if im not preg this month she only wants me to have 3 clomid tabs on CD1-CD3
is there anyway i can post my bbt chart on here? for anyone to have alook?

My breasts have been sensitive and they have been like bullets, a few twinges and alot more clear discharge downstairs (sorry for tmi)
Im on CD28 and i due to test next Tuesday/Wednesday. not sure how long my cycle days are as im too irregular.

xxxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Angelz Sound like good news with the progesterone x             for a BFP with month x When do you test?

Andrea
x x x


----------



## JJJMommy

Hi Andrea
Thank you hun, i really hope it will be good news, i have read that high progesterone could indicate pregnancy but i will try and keep my head out of the clouds, or just below them.
Think i need to test Tuesday/Wednesday. 
Does anyone know of any good preg test that would detect the smallest of hcg hormones?

I also get my hospital letter tomorrow in the post so im hoping this may also say what the level i did ovulate at. xxxxxxxxxx


I am preying for a BFP XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Angelz

Clearblue i think is the best...     dont test early though    

                             for a BFP  

Andrea
x x x


----------



## DK

Evenng ladie how are we all??

Angels normlly Clear blue is good but i find First response even better it tests from lower level CB is 20ml an i think FR is 10-15?? so is better but,its your choice hun!

How is everyone

Tama huni im so srr AF go you           to her!!! NAughty witch!!!!!!!!

Wanting baby welcome huni dont think we said hi!

I been here since oct last year  think me and jenny are the longest ones on here  

 to everyone! x


----------



## serenfach

Hi girls.. I need some advice, please [sorry for no personals right now.. will come back and read back later]

Last 3 days I have been peeing THAT much it's unreal. I don't have any pain when I pee etc, so I don't think it's a water infection - has anyone here been diagnosed with a water infection that has no symptoms except peeing a lot? Or, does anyone here pee a LOT more when af is due, maybe? I don't normally. I have no idea what's going on with my cycle.. I don't know where af is and I'm not 100% syre when I ov'd.. I also have very sore bbs/nips, ovary pain, headaches and waves of nausea. I tested bfn day before yesterday.. will do another test on Sunday maybe.

If anyone does have these symps before af, can you post for me please? I'm in danger of falling into the 'it might be a bfp!' trap and right now, what with IVF looming, I'm a bit too fragile to get my hopes up.

Thanks girls.. hope this finds everyone well


----------



## DK

SF huni its looking good  x         x


----------



## Shellebell

DK said:


> I been here since oct last year  think me and jenny are the longest ones on here


Nope it's me..... 12 cycles of clomid over 16 months and TTC for about 10 years 

SF ~ I pee a lot more around ov and just before AF due ^TMI^ but I also go to the loo more in other ways when AF on way IYKWIM  BUT I am  it's a good sign for you


----------



## Sue74

Hi SF

I'm like shellebell I pee loads more around OV and AF, but who knows honey this could be your month, I will do lots of this    for you and send you stacks of this           

love suexxx


----------



## serenfach

Thanks for the replies, ladies. As long as I know others experience this too! I thought I had some mutant peeing disease?? lol

Thanks for the  I've grabbed every one of them! As they say, 'it ain't over till the fat lady sings..' and I have yet to hear any large woman break out in song   so I'm keeping just a little  that af isn't coming at all 

Hi DK.. thanks, babe Xx


----------



## DK

O shelle lol sorry i forgot about you your so quiet lol, how are you hun? xx 

SF Hope it holds out for you hun and get your  you deserve!!!!

 hi to everyone 

As for me well, no AF yet now 4days late  and no sign at all, well except feeling sick  strong sense of smell(went into kfc thurs and was sick with the smell) and heartburn but all signs af AF to so who knows! x


----------



## Le-anne

Hi Girls 

Serenfach - Really hoping these are signs of a bfp for you hun      

Angelz - I would reccomend first response, fingers crossed for a bfp for you too hun      

Well I went for my scan today and there was good news and bad news. The good news was that I have responded and she could see follies hoorah! The bad news was that it was only on my right side and thats the side I have no tube  The con did say it was still possible to get pregnant and the other tube might pick it up but does anyone know how likely that is? She has also increased by dose for next month.


----------



## JJJMommy

Hi Ladies,
Hope your all well, had a lovely day today went to Ikea with DH and hes now putting some things together lol.

SF - I really hope all works out well for you, i too have been a pee monster up in the night and it felt as thought i had cystitis but without the pain. least we know we arnt alone.

DK - WOW.... sounds like this could be your month, im wishing you all the luck so here is some    lets hope it could be our month  

Le-anne - Thanks hun, i will get some tests next week, part of me feels good about the feeling im getting, sometimes ive noticed my nipples are sensitive and by this i mean now and again not all the itme so not sure if this would be the sign as i would assume you would get painfulness all the time? sometimes they feel as i have ice cubes on them! my CM is clear and can be watery? Will keep myself positive but not thinking phantomly. xxxx

How is everyones weekend? xxx


----------



## bunny73

Hey girls. 
Hope your all ok.
Iv had a brief read back and looks like ther could be some BFP's on here soon - il keep my fingers crossed   .

Well i had my cons appointment thursday and what we found out was not what we expected at all. It wasnt good news  .
We were told that we are unable to conceive naturally at all and that IVF is our only option. We were both really shocked (DH more so I think) 
Apparently I only have one tube and half a uterus - this has a name which i cant remember, uni.... something and that one tube is blocked. Also DH's sperm has very bad motility (something else that really surprised him, as we both thort that the whole problem laid with me).
On finding out this info I burst straight into tears  , bcoz i really thort ther would be more they could do for us. Since the appointment iv been all over the place, one minute feeling absolutely fine and the next being an absolute reck.
We were also told that we cant have IVF on the Nhs untill next year, as I am not yet 23 and this is part of the criteria. So we now have a 10 month wait to see the consultant again. This is also what im finding it hard to get my head round, bcoz for now our ttc journey is on hold!!
We have had to break the news to DH's parents as they didnt even know we were having tests etc. But they were supportive.
We have talked and even though we are finding this very difficult to come to terms with, we think we are lucky to have got this far so soon, as we only started ttc in jan and were only referred to the cons bcoz of my irregular periods - obviously that doesnt make it any easier to think that u cant have children naturally! But we cant fault the Nhs at all, all my appointments have been within weeks of each other and evryone has been very helpful.
The last couple of days have been strange, this prob sounds daft but iv just wanted to be with my mum - bcoz she always makes me feel better and when i feel low her and dh are the only people i want to be with.

I was kinda hoping that u wudnt mind if i still popped in here accasionally to see how u are all doing?? bcoz id like to keep up to date with u guys and hopefully see u all get ur bfp's, as this will remind me that there is always hope.

I would also like to say how grateful i am for all the support you have given me, u are all such strong people and I hope that one day all your dreams will come true and that all the things you go thru will be worth it.
Sorry for the soppyness but im feeling quite emotional at the mo!

 to all.
Bunny xXx


----------



## serenfach

*Bunny*, I know how you're feeling, though my issues pale in comparison to yours .. *but* on the other hand, the issues don't really matter, babe - DH and I can't conceive naturally, either. Many of us here can't. When all is said and done, it's a smack in the mouth alright and the thought of a 10 month wait is awful, BUT - it will go way more quickly than you think  I know that's easy for me to say now, but after 13 months since our first cons I honestly can't tell you where the time has gone!?

You and DH should use these next 10 months to enjoy being with each other.. relax.. have some fun, even. Ttc is out of your control for the time being [which I must admit now that our IVF is so close, it's a welcome break to be able to 'hand over the reigns' so to speak] 

Just remember, it doesn't mean the show is over! - it just means you'll have to let it go for a little while. You and DH should sit down and plan some things to do while you wait.. some diferent places to visit.. a holiday.. some fun things 

Also remember you're not alone  There are many many women here who understand what you're going through.

Laura Xx


----------



## serenfach

Hi girls.. hoping someone can help again??

I've been thinking about my cycle and looking back at my se. I'm now not so sure I ov'd this month  I had lots of the normal ov se, but the one thing I suffer badly with around ov time [since starting Clomid especially] is a bout of zits that lasts 4/5 days. I also have a few nasty ones at af time, too, but I haven't had that this cycle yet.. I have a few little bumps under the skin on my chin, but nothing like I usually have.

I'm CD35 with very few 'normal' signs of af [by normal I mean: cramping, lower back ache, zits, dragging feeling in hips] << all those are always present just before af time, together with moodswings [which I am having] and trapped wind/bloated [which I also have right now] but none of the other. I've averaged 32d cycles since Clomid - 1 cycle was 36d but that was my month off Clomid and at this point back then, I had all of my normal af symps. Other cycles have been between 29d to 32d.

So where is my af?? 

Apologies for the 'me' post, but I spent the majority of yesterday in tears [ for no apparent reason  ] feeling really low and for some reason stupidly clumsy, too. I feel like I'm in limbo and it's so frustrating. I'm not testing again until I feel a little less fragile, but I'm pretty sure it's a bfn anyway, so I don't really want to put myself through it for nothing.

Thanks,
Laura Xx


----------



## DK

Good morning ladies!

How is everyone this morning x x


----------



## strawberryjam

Morning all!

I am still plodding on CD13 and monitor running at low, last month I ov'ed on CD14 for the first time in my life so looks like that isn't going to happen again. I am completely hacked of with all this and hacked off with the stupid PCT I live in. 

Bunny, I am so sorry you didn't get better news. You are very lucky your PCT criteria is 23 mine is 36. 10 months will hopefully fly by   

DK, How are things with you? 

SF, Hope you are ok lovely  

I am rubbish with names but                       

For you all.
x


----------



## JW3

strawberry jam - really hoping for you that your ov is just late & that this is the one for you

SF - really hope things work out for you soon

Bunny - good luck with the ivf, I know it seems like a while off now but is a lot of time for you to get yourself ready for it.

love to everyone

jenny
xx


----------



## Le-anne

Morning Girls 

Bunny - So sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for hun I remember that feeling well its such a shock isnt it. I would say Laura's advice is bang on use the time you have now to relax and have some fun couple time with your DH the time will go quicker then you think  

Laura - Sorry to hear you're feeling so low at the mo  Its hard to know whether the symptoms you're describing are those wonderful signs of a bfp or the horrible ones of af as they are so cruely similar. If you are on CD35 and you have usually had af by now can you not do a test? Half the problem for gals in our position is that we analyse every twinge, feeling, symptom etc... and end up driving ourselves mad, I know its easier said then done but try not to worry too much hun I'm really hoping this is a bfp for you      

DK - Morning hun I'm not too bad thanks how are you doin today?

SJ - Sorry you're feeling a bit hacked off with it all  We can all identify with that I'm sure sending you lots of  

To everyone else good morning and hope you are all well and have a good day ahead


----------



## bunny73

Just want to say thanks for ur support.
me and Dh are planning to get things dun in the house that need doing and may book a hol for early nexy year!! Got to keep our minds busy!!
Today we are off to my mum and dads for a roast - yummy!!
hope ur all having good wkends 

Xxx bunny xxX


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Well as you can see i am now on day 5, things seem to be going well, i have had twinges in my ovaries which hopefully is a good sign.

One question, not sure if it is possible to answer but on average how many follies grow whilst usiong Clomid ( i realise everyone is different and responds different to meds), is it 1-2 or can there be lots more. I am not expecting to get the same as when i was on IVf but just wondered in general how many you can get ??

Have got my digital clearblue fertility monitor at the ready, 1st pee of the day not before 09.30 (thtas because i set the time wrong and as i ma on day 5 cant change it now     never mind i am sure it will be ok  

Hows everyone else, anyone testing soon ?             for some BFP's on the thread     

I am due back at work tomorrow   which isnt good so NOT looking forward to it   

Anyway my Spa is calling me as i need to relaxxxxxxxxx

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday girls

Andrea
x x x x


----------



## serenfach

Yay *Bunny*!  Go for it! And enjoy your roast 

*Wanting baby*.. on Clomid it's usually one or two follies as far as I am aware. I had a Progesterone reading of 108 which the cons explained meant I had released 2 eggs.. 1 would have been enough! It only takes one  I know that with IVF you can have up to 30+, but that's due to the strength of the different hormones you're given. Hope it goes smoohtly for you 

*Leanne*.. thanks babe  I hear you - and you're absolutely right. I am driving myself bonkers at the mo, but I refuse to test again for at least another few days yet, as the danger is if I have had an annovulatory cycle, I could be testing over and over again. I think it's because I have been at home all weekend and not busied myself enough, but I am back at work tomorrow which should help. How are you, anyway? Hope you're doing ok 

*Jenny*.. how did your cons go? Any dates to start yet? Are you excited to start? 

*Strawberry*.. I don't ov the same time every cycle, sweetheart.. I ov'd on my first cycle at either CD14 or 15, but after that it was more like CD18/19/20 so I wouldn't worry too much right now, just keep an eye on your monitor 

*DK*.. you not tested yet?? I hope it's a lovely STICKY BFP!


----------



## DK

Hi ladies!

How is everyone this afteroon...

SJ huni im sorry your feeling low hun,       Every month is differnet so be     Might happen cd16/17/18 every wme and month is different! x x    Im watchin u lol.....Be    

Jenny hows u hun hope everythings ok... x  

Le-ann  Hows u darling?     x

SF: you ok today huni any news from you??x   for you  x 

Bunny           

WB:  Hi hows u today? x

Helo and good afternon to everyone else whos reading! x x 

As for me no news yet to scared to test STILL no AF but not testing til week late(5days today) as to scared of the result! Good or bad x


----------



## Le-anne

DK - You are doing SO well not testing yet I would have caved by now! Really hoping and praying its a bfp for you hun


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies 
how are you all
dk..hope this is your month   
well ive not been on much latley ive been posting on the st barts thread just trying to find out some info.
ive been refured to barts in london and am just waiting for an appointmant should be seen within a month 
i spoke to my nurse gemma and she said i will probley have ivf as i have pcos and she thinks with my background (cysts) and the fact that im a high chance of over stimmulating with iui...sooo i dont no wot i was thinking but i was very scared  
seem to have carmed down now and am looking forward to it now...well the chance of twins anyway   must be mad 
but they would be nice.
whos about  cu xxx


----------



## DK

Thanks le ann Im doing so well i no but having mc at 4 and 5 weeks i would sooner not no this time if i am and lost it again i would be so upset, so if i get to being week late Il test  im 5days today week late tues!  Im scared!!!!         

Im about cu ,

Thanks for the wishes hun i o hope thisisour mont adour sticky month 
I see your post in the barts thread... ul be fine hun think     ul end up with a baby at the end so it all be worth it! 
How re you anyway hun why have u not texted me missy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

 to everyone! x x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

Sorry af has caught up with so many of us.

Here is a quick dance for everyone, especially DK and SF  


        

         

        

       


cd 7 for me. Not too many side effect from increased dose of clomid. Follicle scan booked for cd13 which is next Saturday.

SS


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies 

Hope your all OK.

Hi Serenfach,  I am sorry you have been feeling so upset. These cycles can be so frustrating. As you said before it aint over til the fat lady sings- well let me tell u- I'm a fat lady and I am keeping my mouth firmly shut. I really hope this is your BFP hon- it would make my day.What an amazing story about your friend- you are right god does move in very mysterious ways! xxx

Hi DK  , I can really understand why you are feeling so scared- you have had a rough couple of months. I really hope this is a lovely sticky bfp for you- keeping my fingers crossed for tues!        

Hi JennyW, How did the IVF appointment go?

Hi Lee-anne, How are you? I think we girls tend to ov in alternate ovaries so I think there is a good chance it will be in the right one next month 

Hi vickym1984, Its great news that you have OV.  with the bloods- hope you get a lovely prog level!!!

Hi wanting a baby, Andrea, welcome to our thread  . It sounds as though you have already been through so much. I think the follies question is difficult to answer- is a bit like how long is a piece of string!! Some ladies over stim on the lowest dose whilst others dont OV even the highest dose. I am on 50mg and only had scans and bloods the 1st month- I had 2 follies.  with the clomid.

Hi NG, what a pain about the provera. The  is such a b ch- always comes when she is not welcome and never when she is. It must be so hard with dh away. I am glad you have applied for the job- I really hope your are successful- you derserve some good luck- 

Hi jclewis80,  on the OV. When are you going to test? Really hope its a  for you .

Hi MissM, Welcome to our thread  . I am so sorry for your loss  . It is awful when the  doesn't turn up on time- its so frustarting. I was 2 days later this cycle- you start to get your hopes up only to have then dashed away. I think there are other drugs such as puregon that can be used instaed of clomid.x

Hi Dollydaydream, The  is such a b ch- always comes when she is not welcome and never when she is. To answer your question I have had a couple of drinks whilst on clomid!!!! 

Hi Tamsin,

[fly]Happy 1st wedding Anniversay!![/fly]
Hope you and dh have had the most amazing day! Thank you for the message. Have sent you a pm hon- let me know what you think about the info!!!!!!

Hi KD74, How are you?  with the blood results for tommorow! I have acupuncture 2 and have found it useful in regulating my cycles and keeping me sane!!! Its great news about your appointment! That almost never happens on the NHS!! I will be keeping my fingers crossed  for you for weds!! We have had several more people round the house- wish they would all just go away!!- Cant bare having to keep everything so tidy and perfect all the time (not that I am really messy or dirty you understand!!).

Hi angelz,   on the prog results - thats fantastic news!!  for testing hope you get a 

Hi Shellebell, 12 cycles of clomid over 16 months & 10 years of ttc! How on earth are you still sane? 

Hi bunny73,              I am so very sorry about the news you have had. What a shock for you and dh. Of course you are welcome to stay with us. I hope we can give you lots of friendship and support to get you through this til Jan  xxxxxxxxxxx

Hi strawberryjam, please dont worry cycles can be different evry month- mine have been. I will keep my fingers crossed   you get +OV soon.  

Hi CU, really hope all goes well with your IVF appointment. 

Hi shootingstar, How are you? I'm glad things are going well for you this cycle.  with your scan next Sat.

Really sorry if I missed anyone!!

As for me.... well the  was 2 days later than expected which messed with my head a bit  . I was sure it was a bfn but still tested anyway! I think hpt's act as a homming beacon for the - I'm sure she thinks- right we have got her hopes up high enough now lets dash them!! I was expecting a  any way cuz dh & I totally missed Ov, so I am not as gutted as last cycle. I am quite glad its my last cycle of clomid, I have had the feeling for quite some time that it just wasn't going to work for us and that we would need something with a bit more umph.... IYKWIM!!!!! I'm not being negative cuz I have seen lots of bfps on the clomid board, its just a gut feeling I have 

Hope you have all had lovely weekeds!!

Love to all my ff!!
Daisy


----------



## vickym1984

Sorry daisy, did she turn up just after the BFN?


----------



## trixxi

Hi everyone  

Gosh you girls have been busy    I didnt think i'd been away that long  !!!

Hello and welcome to the newbies   


Hows everyone??

T xx


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Girls

Morning to everyone.

I started my first ever cycle of clomid yesterday, and am feeling ok to at the moment, bit dizzy but as my dh would say thats me all over.

Speak soon xxx


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies, good weekend

*DK / Katie - *here's hoping for a BFP announcement from you tomorrow!!!       

*Tamsin -* hope you and DH had a lovely celebration 

*Daisy - *sorry AF came along  Is IUI next for you and DH? LOL I would never think you're messy  Can totally understand about having to keep the place super-neat for the viewings. Hope you get a good offer really soon! Do you have a date sorted to move into your new place, or will that happen after you sell yours? Yep, I was stunned to get an NHS appt so soon but I just hope I can get put on FSH right away. The thought of doing nothing for August and Sept... well... I just hate to think 

*Bunny -* sending you lots of 

*Hi Jenny, Trixxi, everyone else*

Need to get some          on here soon girls!!!

 to you all

xoxo
kd


----------



## daisy22

Evening ladies,
where are you all 2nite?? Hope fully having lots of  to make lots of  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi KD74, kerryn, I really hope youcan start FSH straight the way- you desrve a bit of  !!!!!!!!!! Luckily for us we have done a part ex with the builder so move is not dependent on us selling our house- hopefully should be moving late Aug/ early sept!! I have my 6th & final cycle of clomid b4 we move onto IUI. I do feel ready to move on though- I just have a gut feeling that clomid isn't going to work 4 us- not being -ve is just a feeling! What is the fert tx like in NZ or OZ? Is it any better than in the UK?

Hi dollydaydream,  on starting the clomid. Really hope it treats u well and u dont have any nasty SE- have to say I have found clomid ok- few little aches and a couple of hot flushes but on the whole absolutely fine!

Hi Trixxi, U are right we do have a very fast paced thread- it is nice though!!  How are things with you? Where are you in your tx?

Hi vickym1984, yes she  picked her moment very well!! How are you?

Hi, Laura- hope your Ok- I left a reply on your other thread. 

Hey Tamsin, Thank u 4 the pm- I am just off 2 reply 2 u now!!!

Hello 2 all my other lovely ff- hope u are all OK.

As for me- very exciting day 2day- the kitchen has been put in the new house 2day- is lovely- better than I had imagined - is all getting a bit real now!!!

Bit sick of the veiwings on our house now- come on please put an offer in somebody so I dont have to keep showing people round!!!

A really good friend of mine rang me to tell me she is getting married on 19th June next year- I am so happy- is lovely 2 hear such good news. I think my head is  up though cuz my 2nd thought after being happy was 'I hope she doesn't have a baby before me'- How awful is that? Is it normal? Am I a horrid person?

love 2 u all
Daisy


----------



## vickym1984

Hi daisy Im ok, obsessing over every symtomn lol


----------



## kdb

'Morning all!

 

*Daisy - *you're not horrid at all to think that! It's a totally natural reaction when you're focused on TTC. One of my friends D is pg with #4 and while I'm fine with another three friends who are due with #1 and #2 babies, I just can't be happy for D.... So, I understand where you're coming from 

Ooooh that's great about the kitchen, how exciting! And so good that you've done a deal with the builder so the pressure is off to some extent.

We plan to settle in NZ so I've done a bit of research on fert tx. There's no NHS equivalent however there seems to be some govt funding available for IVF for couples who qualify. It's a points system and is based on how long you've been TTC, whether you've tried Clomid, your age, non-smokers, etc. Need to send some emails to find out if we can be put on the waiting list now or if we have to be living there to do it.

DH and I were hoping to move there in January (pg of course!) but the recession has thrown a spanner in the works a bit (as has the not getting pg!). In some ways I think, b*llocks to the recession, I miss my mum and want to go home!!! I left NZ 10 years ago so it's been a while 

Do you have a date for an appt with your cons after this last Clomid cycle?

What sort of response have you been getting with Clomid - ie, # of follies, lining thickness, etc. Any issues, or is it simply no BFP?

I'm ready to move on too - just hope the cons will agree  I knew after my first cycle that the lining wouldn't be any better on #2 but had to do two cycles and another scan to get 'proof'.

Thanks for the good luck honeybee - I'll take it with open arms. My temp has dipped massively today so *please please please* AF don't come before my appt tomorrow. Desperately want to be ready with cons approval and meds on board to start FSH on CD2.

*DK -* thinking of you - good luck 

*S/Star -* glad the upped dosage hasn't brought any nasty s/e. 

*Vicky -* good luck for your 2WW  It can drive you a bit mental, esp the second week!

*SF -* how're you feeling?

*CU -* hope you get your appt soon and tx can start quickly.

*WantingBaby -* follie response depends on the woman and on the Clomid dosage. I was on 50mg and had two follies both months. First month prog was 132 so both matured. Some ladies on here have had 3-4 follies all a reasonable size (eg, 17mm-21mm). If you get more than two or three your clinic might tell you not to BMS due to risk of multiples!

... Right, must away to chase the clinic for my notes to take to HH tomorrow.

Wish me luck ladieeeeeeeeeees!

 to everyone

xoxo
kd


----------



## Tama

Morning 

How is everyone? Sorry I've been AWOL just needed some time to sort out my head. It's still a bit of a mess but I'm feeling much better. 

Have we had any BFP's? I have read back a bit and can't see any. I'm sure there are some out there and we are due a run of them really soon.  

Daisy - hope you are okay hun. You are not a nasty person, no way. Feelings like that are very normal and I've had them myself. There is so much time for you before then and I'm sure you'll be turning up to her wedding with a wonderful baby bump    I've pm'd you   xx

KD - I can't imagine living 1000's of miles away from my family you must really miss home. I truly hope you get you BFP and can go home with that wonderful news. I'd say if you can do it and it's possible then go for it, recession or not. Best of luck for your appointment let us know how you get on xx

Dolly - best of luck with the Clomid. xxx

Laura - sorry you've had such a rubbish time of things. I really hope that the IVF appointment lifts you a little bit I'm sure this will bring you your BFP    xx

Vicky - how are you hun? Hope you are okay xxx

DK _ any news from you hun? Hope you are okay xxx

Clare - hope you are okay. xxx

Trixxi - how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Sunny - how are you? Hope things are okay xx

SS- you okay? Hope things are going well for you xxx

Jac - haven't heard from you in a while. Hope you and bump are okay. Do let us know how you are getting on xx

Chrissy - hey! How are you hun? You must be getting excited now, any movements?. How is baby? Hope you are okay xxx

CU - how are things with you hun? Hope you are okay xxx

Wantingababy - how are you? Hope you are okay xxx

MissM - how are things with you? Hope you are okay xx

NG - hiya hun. How are you? When is dh home any news about if it will be the right time when he is? Hope it works out for you   xxx

Jenny - hi hun. How are you? Have you started tx yet? Hope things are going okay xxx

S/Jam - hope you are okay hun xxx

Bunny - so sorry to read your news I truly hope that you are okay    xxxx

jclewis - how are you hun? Hope you are okay xx

Le-anne - hi how are you? Hope things are going okay for you xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone. Sending out loads of     we need some  on this thread really soon        xx

As for me I'm cd6 nothing to report really, have noticed some pain in the ovary area like I did on Clomid about this time so fingers crossed something is happening. I'm trying to be relaxed there is nothing I can do and I know there is a long wait for my next lot of treatment. So I'm kind of in limbo land at the moment, but I can't let that drive me nuts! Trying to stay   and hope a miracle happens for me. 

Really nice to catch up with you all I've missed FF xxx

Tamsin xxx


----------



## JW3

hiya everyone,

well quick update on my ivf appointment, well the stress was making me feel ill and at the appointment they did a scan which confirmed there was nothing wrong and it was all in my head.  The doctor said we could continue to try OI for another 2 to 3 months even though DH has 24% anti-sperm abnormalities.  So we have decided to do that.  Since after the appointment I've been feeling much better about this & think I just wasn't ready for IVF yet.  So I am really hoping the OI with puregon is going to work.  I have also started using the Natal hypnotherapy cd to calm me down which is helping a lot.

love to everyone - especially DK hope you are ok hun

jenny
xx


----------



## Hopeangel

Hi ladies, can I introduce myself?  My name is Tracey and I am now 31 years of age   and looking to conceive my second child  .

Bit of background:  Came of pill July 2002, irregular periods, had blood tests, sperm test, HSG (no probs found) consultant diagnosed irrregular ovulation, finally presctibed 100mg of clomid and after 4 rounds conceived my little man who is now 4 years old

Came off the pill about 2 1/2 months ago, no proper period, just a few days light bleed (sorry if tmi!).  Need to give myself another few months to see if periods return if not will have to speak consultant re clomid.  My sister is also going through fertility problems due to no periods (pcos) and is on her 5th round of ovulation injections to stimulate her ovaries  

Good luck to all
Tracey
-x-

ps please point me in the right direction if this is not the right thread!


----------



## kdb

Welcome Tracey, yes you're in the right place for Clomid.  Congrats on your little boy  

Jenny - good to hear from you!  Am glad you're feeling better and the relaxation is helping.  

Tamsin - hi honeybee!  Thanks for the kind wishes.  I totally understand you needed some headspace for a while.  We missed you though!  How's work?  When do your hours change?  Like I said before, I am  that you'll be able to write "Shock natural BFP" in your FF signature before 9th September 

xoxo

ps - for those of you who remember HopeandFaith, she's just gotten a BFP from her first IUI


----------



## vickym1984

Welcome tracey-Very inspiring to hear about you conceiving your DS on clomid

Tama-I'm ok, holding up, just want the 2ww to go a bit quicker lol


----------



## daisy22

Afternoon ladies!

Have just had my hair done- looked lovely in the salon but by the time I'd walked to the car it was all over the place cuz of the wind!!! 

Hi Kerryn, wow 10 years is a long time to be away from your mum, I dont blame you for wanting to go home- I think I would too! Its good news that there is some funding available in NZ for fert tx- I am sure you would def quilify!  Sounds as though it may be worth seeing if you cna put your names on the list if your planning on going back in Jan. Its so hard when life doesn't work out how we planned, its 2 easy to fall into the trap of letting ttc rule our lives- I know!!! Sometimes I think we just have to carry on with whatever we want to do- I fear waking up in 10 years and I will have missed all the oppourtunities that I could have had in my 30's cuz I was so focused on ttc!

I'm glad you & Tamsin dont think I am horrid- it made me feel much better 

I was only scanned on my 1st round of clomid- I had 2 follies of 18 & 15 mm, and my linning was 10.5. My right side still looked very pcos. Aparently my prog level was good but they wouldn't tell me what it was!!! So for the last 4 months I have had absoloutely no idea whats been going on in htere at all!!

I am keeping everything crossed    the witch  doesn't show!!!  
Thank you for letting us know about hopeandfaith- Is good to know IUI can work 2!!

Hi Tamsin,  welcome back!! Thanks for the pm- I will reply in a bit! 

Hi JennyW, I really hope the puregon works some magic for you and you get a lovely . Hope the CD helps you to relax. Have you tried acupuncture- I have found that it really helps me.

Hi TraceyG, Welcome to our thread! - You are def in the right place, we are all either waiting to start, are on or have just finished clomid!!-  on your little boy- is lovely to hear clomid success stories!

Hi vickym1984, How much longer do you have to wait before testing?     

I have nothing much to report- cd4 today- all quiet on the western front!

Am off out to a work leaving do tonight for a friend who is starting her mat leave! I think she is lovely and I wish her well- I just hope there is not lots of 'baby' and 'preg' talk as 2 of the other people going are also  . Oh well I am not driving so a least I can have a glass of wine (or 2!) 

Lots of love to everyone
Daisy


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Daisy, i'm 6dpo today, so got until a week tomorrow to wait (unless a/f rears her ugly head before)


----------



## dollydaydream

Morning my clomid family

I am on cd5 today and have had a few of the ole clomid side effects, got a scan at hospital on monday which will be day 10 is this to early

Good luck to all you testers, sorry no personals i cant keep up.

C X


----------



## vickym1984

Dolly-what days you taking clomid?

I did cd2-6 and ovulated cd 14 so cd 10 for a first scan sounds about right I think


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Vicky, yeah i doing 2 - 6 and am on day five so scan day ten should be good i think, must get some ovulation tests.

Good luck with your testing. x

C x


----------



## kdb

Unbelievable... when I gave blood last Wednesday the idiot lab 'forgot' to test it for progesterone!!!!!  Now of course the blood is gone, as is my 7DPO  



Please let this not be a bad sign for my cons appt in an hour!

     
     
     
     


Hope you're all having a better day (so far!) than me


----------



## JW3

KD - good luck for your appointment , forgot to check for progesterone, what are they like?  what else were they checking it for?


----------



## kdb

*Thanks Jenny* - I know, crazy - will be writing a complaint letter to them and cc: GP. I was also getting tested for insulin resistance (common cause of pco and I have many of the IR symptoms) and also cholesterol as my family all have high chol and women with pco/s are at a higher risk of this than normal.

Yesterday's appt was *bizarre*... no other way I can describe it  Suffice to say, I had to turn on the  Will explain more later! Waiting for cons to call me this morning.

Are you back on Puregon now, or waiting for AF?

*Daisy -* has your hair recovered?! It has been v stormy here in London too. Maybe you could have gone old-school like my grandma who would put a silk scarf over her "hair set" when she left the salon 

You're absolutely right of course... need to keep a balance with other areas of our lives and try not to get sucked into a TTC vacuum going nowhere. A challenge sometimes! One of my favourite sayings is "you regret more the things you don't do, than the things you do do" which I suppose is the long-winded version of 'just do it'!

How were the mat leave drinks? We've just had two ladies go off on ML this week and another at the end of August.

They're really good scan results - hopefully you'll respond as well to the IUI meds (well no, I mean respond better and get that longed-for  ) 

*
Big shiny  to everyone else!!!*

Who's up next to test? We've had a lull in BFPs on this thread - must be due for an avalanche of good news really soon!


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi all

KD - hope your appointment has gone ok. xxxx

I am on cd 6 today and lazt tab of clomid, have felt surprising alright this last few days, feeling abit of twitching around the old ovary region.  

Cant wait for the bms to start woop woop bring it on. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## clomid user

morning ladies....just a quick post as off out will be back on later...
ive just got the sun newspaper and OMG....theres a woman whos had 13 kids and they are all in care and now shes pregnant again with her 14th and she says she will keep haveing them until the social let her keep 1...this woman is sick and needs locking up...that will f***** stop her..get the sun girls you will be sickend...she needs a bloody good                   all we want is 1 baby and dont get the choice.xxxxx


----------



## clomid user

oh and shes racking in benifits and the dh dont work


----------



## Le-anne

Shes not alone unfortunately, I work in child protection and I had a woman on my case load last year who was having her 11th child removed its a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Happysmiles

Hello Ladies... 

Im on my first round of clomid, so thought Id pop over here and say 'hi' I needed to find others who are sharing this weird world of clomid!!! 

I have found this cycle quite tough as Ive had the mood swings from hell, in fact Ive been sooo nasty to DH Im embarrassed... Anyone else suffered this??

Lots of love.. normally very *happysmiles*


----------



## Le-anne

Hi and welcome Happysmiles 

I am on my first cycle of clomid too on the 2ww at the mo and its already driving me crazy  

Can't say as I've had many side effects tbh but it effects all women differently and I know other women on here that have had some pretty bad mood swings and pain etc... Hopefully they will ease soon hun


----------



## serenfach

Hello girls   How are we all?

I'm lurking.. in limbo.. and finding it a little difficult to 'fit in' at the IVF thread. It's quite a small thread and the girls all know each other very well. They're lovely an all, but I'm a bit too fragile to go bombing in there properly yet. Hope no one minds if I pop back and forth here 

GOOD LUCK to those of you in your 2ww  

 to those who had af come knocking  the old 

 to those of you embarking on the Clomid journey, too!

Laura Xx


----------



## Hope29

Hi Girls, 

I know I havent been around for awhile but I have been read occasionally!!

Laura thats great that ur starting ur IVF... Good luck hun and you stick around as long as you like.... To everyone else I hope those awful clomid se's are not too awful xxx

Well ladies we've been on a clomid break for a few months now and I havent had AF at all since then and no ov (that I know of)... Then on Sunday I got blood streaked cm and my stomach is so so bloated aswell, also suffering with bad heartburn at night and seriously irritable.... I just feel so strange!! Could anyone shed some light on what this might be?? Maybe ovulation Obviously Im hoping for implantation bleed but I know thats probably impossible!!

Any help would be great girls...

Thanks xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Woke up to my tmp dropping to the c/l this morning, got up to pee 45 min later and the was a bit of blood when I wiped 

Now just got to see if the bleeding gets heavier and how long it lasts (and if my temp recovers tomorrow morning)


----------



## Happysmiles

Hello again ladies...  

Hope, dont know the answer but have   for a implantation bleed...  

Laura, Good luck with the IVF, know what you mean about joining estblished threads I found that with my local area chat... but after a few posts Im getting there slowly.. 

Le-anne, thanks for replying, It seems as soon as I finished the 5 tablet my mood eased! Was very strange... 

Hope everyone is OK and looking forward to the weekend xxxx


----------



## kdb

*Good morning everyone - TGIF!*



*Hi HappySmiles, *and welcome  Glad the moods have eased now  It is completely down to the meds so hopefully your DH can 'take it on the chin' if it happens again, and you can both laugh about it later! Are you taking the tablets at night? Many of us on this thread find that can reduce the s/e.

This site and thread are a god-send, and the ladies are a fab support network. Good luck for your BFP!

*Vicky - *see what happens tomorrow with your temp and spotting. Not to get your hopes up but some women get an implantation dip in their temp chart, and sometimes it is accompanied by implantation spotting. This can happen 7-10dpo which would fit with your timing.

Here's some more info on it if you're interested:
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Implantation-dip.html

Let us know how you get on tomorrow!   

*Hope29 -* welcome back 

*Laura -* those IVF girls will be lucky to have you!!! I'll be moving across to the OI/IUI threads but will keep an eye on the Clomid girls too  and hopefully provide some support.

*CU -* that is news story is shocking! Grrrr  What also makes my blood boil is people complaining that the NHS is 'wasting' money on providing fertility treatment when the world is already overcrowded. Well, it isn't the people having fert tx that are making it overcrowded - it's people like the idiot in your story!

*Dolly -* thanks honeybee, appt went ok - weird, but ok  A scan on CD10 will give them a good idea of how you've responded and they'll prob book another scan for CD12 or thereabouts so that they can give you an idea when you're likely to OV. My first month I was scanned CD12 and my follies were only about 14mm so I had another scan CD15 and both follies were 20mm and ready to pop! All the best for Monday - let us know how you get on. 

*How's everyone else doing? Any exciting plans for the weekend??*

... so, I had my appt with Mr B on Weds. Bit annoyed as I'd faxed him all my notes and results from Mr T's clinic earlier in the week but he'd not read them, so I had to recite my history blah blah blah. Told him I'd had thin lining on Clomid and wanted to discuss other options. He said "ok, you're in Ealing PCT right? So you can have OI, IUI or IVF" almost as though he was reading the specials board to me in a restaurant and I could take my pick??!!! I was stunned 

Anyway, long story short I have to call the sister this morning (as AF has just arrived) to arrange picking up the Puregon, being shown how to do the injections, and make a booking for my first scan.

Must dash and get on with some work. Hope you all have a fab day and weekend!

         

/links


----------



## Tama

Morning All

Just a quick one today as I'm meant to be doing my house work   We have dh parents coming for the weekend, just found out yesterday, so am having to rush round which I hate  

KD - just wanted to wish you loads of luck for the IUI. Let me know how you get on as that is what I'm hoping will be our next step, we have a 4-6 month wait for it which is a nightmare! Have a great weekend xx

Laura - you are a Clomid girl even if you are not taking it   You hang around as long as you like, I'm not on Clomid or IUI just limbo land too and I'm not planning on going anywhere  

Daisy - will pm you hun xx

Hope - welcome back babe xx

Happysmile - welcome and best of luck for clomid xx

Le-anne - hope you are okay xx

Hello to everyone. I'll pop back when I have more time but now I have my kitchen floor to clean  

Hope you all have good weekends

Tamsin xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi KD, no worried, my hopes are already up about it being implanation lol

As of now the blood has turned brown (so old blood) which is a good sign

Just need to see what happens tonight/ tomorrow

Will keep you all updated


----------



## Hope29

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the welcome girls, its good to be back!! Well did a hpt this morning and of course as usual it was a BFN!!! I was gutted but sure how and ever just have to wait for my lap on the 1st of  Sept!! Really losing hope lately.... so sick of it all!

vickym1984 - all sounds very good for implantation, fingers crossed hun!

Tama - great to hear from you.... Hope the house is gleaming... I have a party organised for DH's family over from Oz on Sunday so I'll be cleaning today also!

kd74 - You made me smile - specials on a board!!! They really just scare the life out of you when they're so clinical eh! 

To everyone else big hugs and positive vibes       

Love Hope xxxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

hiya Hope - its getting nearer to your lap& dye isn't it?  Good to hear from you, hope you are ok.

KD74 - good luck with the puregon hope it works for you.

I am just waiting for AF to start on puregon again now.


----------



## Le-anne

Afternoon Ladies 

KD - I know exactly what you mean when we were first told we would more then likely need IVF she was so matter of fact about it I was devestated and she kept talking about it in such a cold manner.

Vicky - Fingers crossed its implantation hun and that you'll be getting a bfp soon!      

Tamsin -Hope you're ok hun and good luck with the in-laws!

Hope - Sorry it was a bfn hun 

To everyone else hello hope you are all well today 

As for me I am just waiting for the 10th August when I can test and hoping AF doesnt show up first


----------



## vickym1984

Still got light bleeding, so going to see what tomorrows temp does and go from there


----------



## wanting baby

Hey everyone

Just thought i would drop in to see how you are all doing  x looks like loads of           vibes going on, lets keep it up  

As you all knwo this is my 1st round with clomid, Wow it really kicks in   both ovaries are kicking up a party in there and i feel really bloated so fingers crossed that is my lining getting nnice n cosy fo rmy little emies x x 

I am tryign to use my digital fertility moniter as well but messed up yesterday and today x had to test today as th rfirst day so hopefullt it was still on 1 bar ( shoul dbe as it was only day 8 ) have already booke din my BBS tonight          isnt he lucky       hopefully test go ok tomorrow. Only reason why test didnt go well is that i sent the  digital monitor for 09.30 ... i get up at 5.00am so not gonna be able to hold it for four n half hours     so got to bear with it for this month  

Anyway, hows it all going with you,       for some BFP this month 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## vickym1984

Guess I am out this cycle

My temp picked up but only a tiny bit this morning, and I have now got some bright red blood when I wipe, not masses, but enough IYKWIM

So as long as that continues today (which I am sure it wil be) , I will be marking today as CD1 later

Bit concerned at my LP length (10dpo today) as I though clomid was supposed to lengthen it if anything, not reduce it


----------



## Le-anne

Evening Ladies how is everyone tonight? Hope you are all having a good weekend 

I have had a particularly good weekend as I got my final assignment marks back from uni and I passed everything my degree is now offically over woohoo! Its been a welcome distraction from the whole ttc thing 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Evening Ladies

I hope you are all enjoying your weekends.

CD13 scan for me today. Anyway there were 3 follies 12mm, 12mm and 10mm and lining of 4.5 mm. Given that I tend to have longer cycles of about 35 days on clomid my con was really pleased ao I will be having HCG injection on Tue cd16. Then all I can do is hope. As last month I only produced 1 follicle which was still tiny on cd16 things seem to be much better, so increasing the clomid dose to 125mg seems to have helped.

Also, people may already know this, but my con was telling me about research that shows the huge importance of drinking plenty of water to imporve follicle size and quality. I guess its common sense but she said the difference was significant. She suggested 6 glasses of water a day on top of any other drinks and said stay away from tea, coffee and coke!

SS


----------



## Le-anne

Hey Ladies 

Well no sign of AF yet but still a day or 2 til my consultant said I should expect it. Hows everyone else?

Quick question we are moving from Cheshire to South Wales in the next month and wondering if and how this will affect our fertility treatment? We are paying privately anyway so will it just be a case of changing hospitals?

Thanks girls and hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies

Hope everyone is okay. 

Le-anne - if you are paying privately then I can't see there will be any problems when you move. I'd maybe have a look to see which clinics/hospitals offer private treatment so you can book an appointment for just after you move. Fingers crossed you will get your BFP and will not need to worry about it. x

Just a quick pop-in for me this evening. DH is due back from work in about 30 minutes and I need to get our dinner sorted out.

Sending everyone loads of     I'm really   there will be some  for us on this thread soon. I feel we need some positive success stories to keep us all going. 

Enjoy your evenings.

Tamsin x


----------



## serenfach

Hiya girls 

Thanks to those of you posted in reply to me.. I'm glad no one minds me hanging around here  I think it was *KD* who said the IVF girls would be lucky to have me......... erm, I don't think so lol, not considering I have now bombarded the thread with a million questions!  .. and yep, *Tama* you're right - once a Clomid girl, always a Clomid girl   to you both.. you ok??

*SS*.. sending your follies lots of  so they grow and grow!

*Vicky*.. has the bleed stopped? Hope you're ok 

*Wantingbaby*.. good luck with your cycle, babe.. sending you lots more  vibes!!!!

*Hope*..  Thanks for the good luck.. same to you, sweetheart.. September is just a stone's throw away now 

*Daisy.. Trixxi.. CU.. DK.. Dollydaydream.. Jenny* and anyone else who I have forgotten, sorry!! 

I'm kaboozled today.. sooo tired - sorry for no more personals.. hope you're all ok. I do read all of your posts, but getting time to reply to each of you is another thing altogether! I'm a bad FF I know, but I am here sending you all tonnes of  and  !!!!!

Ooh, before I go, who said they were moving to South Wales? Was it Le-anne? You'll probably end up at the Heath Hospital, babe, where I go. They're all lovely there  My cons is the Director of the clinic [Janet Evans] and she's been great so far.. she was a little hard to take at first, but then I realised she is so incredibly professional [and busy!] I don't think she has time to care for her bedside manner. She's very good at her job and that's really all that matters at the end of the day. Anyway.. I'm waffling.. where abouts are you moving to?? - oh and well done on your results! 

[ Hi to the lurkers out there, too... I see ya!  ]

Laura Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi, the bleeding continued sat and yesterday, and bleedign very very lightly today, but my temp did drop further so I marked Sat as CD1, and am now on CD3

Started my clomid last night, hoping to O around 14th august


----------



## Le-anne

Tamsin - Thanks hun I hope so too   Hope you and DH are well  x

Laura - Yes it's me moving to south Wales thanks for the reply  We are moving to Chepstow whereabouts are you?


----------



## trixxi

SF.............  I personally really miss the familiar faces that have moved on from here, kinda makes me feel my journey has reached a stand still, so I would love you to stick around and share whats happening with you. 

I dont post much here anymore cos I dont really feel the same level of interaction with people, maybe cos i havent got the time to devote to all the personals and therefore i am missing out on the personals back  


Oh     is definitely on her way, feeling like a complete  

Sorry for the poor me post

T


----------



## daisy22

Evening everyone!

Hope your all Ok.

Sorry I havn't been on much lately- really busy with work!

I will try to get on tomorow to do personals. 

Love
Daisy


----------



## serenfach

Hey *Trixxi *  don't apologise for a 'me post'.. hell, I've written more than anyone! 

I know what you mean about the 'old faces' and I know it goes without saying that that bears no offence to any of the new ttc'ers  but people do tend to fall into a kind of comfort zone with the support they have here. I'm like that in here with the Clomid crazies! - I need to be at the IVF threads as I have so many questions, but I am comfortable here, even though I am in the same head space as you. I try to keep up with personals but I just don't have the time all the time. I remember once having a full Clomid induced rant because no one had replied to my post  .. I look back on that now and think how silly was I!  but it can't be helped sometimes. We're hormonal nutters! lol

I am here to PM whenever you need to chat, sweetie.. I'm always lurking, even if I don't post every day, so you feel free to PM me any time, even if it's just to chat about the weather! 

About af.. you know it doesn't last long and that you'll be on your next cycle in a jiffy.... not easy to see that right now though, I know. I can't bear af time.. it's a 5 day reminder [as if I need it] that once again I'm not utd  but before you know it, it's over and you've got a fresh cycle to try again 

Chin up, babe..  hang in there Xx


----------



## serenfach

Good luck, *Vicky*.. you using OPK's or a CBFM? [clearblue fertility monitor] My CBFM never worked on Clomid.. it told me I was fertile for about 3 weeks straight  and only once I've used OPK's.. they didn't work for me, but they work fine for many women. Sending your a million  vibes to help them follies of yours grow strong and healthy! 

*Le-anne*.. Chepstow is quite a way from me.. I'm in Merthyr Tydfil, about 50 miles from there. If I remember correctly, it's in Monmouthshire.. << a beautiful place  Good luck with the move Xx

Hiya *Daisy*!  Hope you're ok


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks serenfach, I am using both CBFM and CB digi OPKs from this cycle (used the OPKs last cycle)


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Well thought i would give you a quick update, im on day 13 now and waiting for my fertility to go sky high   didnt test yesterdat as i was too busy at work and forgot the test window    

I would think that i should go fertile either today or tomorrow due to my cycles beign 28 days. Got my deliverys of preseed which gonna try as well - see if that helps. 

I feel that now i have come i off the IVF i feel that i am not doing anything, IVF is just so full on, daily injections cirlcling that date in the diary till you scan etc... Clomid you just pop 5 pills, its all       to be. Whoever thought of the name CRAZY clomid is spot on  

My ovaries today are aching a bit on my right side   perhaps my little eggs are getting to float down to their daddy      

I have stayed very neautral with being my 1st cycle, i am still trying to get my head round the fact that i am doing it back to front! usually if clomid doesnt work you bring in  the big guns IVF. My poor big guns didnt work so now doing Clomid      doesnt seem right to me. Oh well i guess you never know what is round the corner.                                               


Sorry if i have rambled     

One day we will  ALL will be Mummys        

Keep on going we WILL get there.

Lots of   to you all

Andrea


----------



## JW3

Serenfach - good luck for your appointment, will be thinking about you.

I'm just waiting for AF to have another go at OI.


----------



## kdb

Morning everyone 

This video has been doing the rounds for a couple of weeks, so you may have seen it already - but it's such a feel-good video it's worth watching again.

Especially if you feel like you need a bit of cheering up 






/links


----------



## dollydaydream

OMG that video is ace, laughed my head off.


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

Sorry for not being on in a while. Spent last 8 days in LA and San Fran with work. I can read the site on my blackberry but can't reply from it. Back and work now and am soo tired. The 8 hours time difference is killing me. 

Well latest for me is that AF never arrived so I took Provera and got AF on 26th July. I'm on 150mg of Clomid now and am in last chance saloon with it. If there are no good sized follies at scan then its OI for me instead. Not having many side effects from the Clomid, couple of hot flushes has been it so I don't hold out much hope for my scan. Scan is next Mon (day 16). They always seem to scan later at my clinic for some reason. Apart from that I've started accupunture. Nice and relaxing. Does anyone have it in the 2WW or not? Oh and [email protected] going to try OPK's for 1st time this month although not sure they'll work with my PCOS.

On a bit of a downer with the whole TTC thing at the moment. Feel like its never going to happen for us. We seem to be spending our lives counting down to scan, test date etc, not drinking at numerous events to try and increase our chances. The nearer my due date gets for the twins is even worse. Even DH said I really thought you'd be pregnant by your due date so the day would be easier. Oct is getting nearer and no sign of that BFP! 

Anyway, enough of my moan. I am a poor FF. 

Some personals - sorry to anyone I've missed, been reading whilst I'm away but no time to read back now and ensure got everyone.

Daisy - hi hun, I'm CD10 today so think we're almost cycle buddies. Never had one before!  

SF - good luck for IVF app. Stick around on here. Its nice to chat to some of the long timers!  

DK - sorry if I've missed it but did you get your BFP?  

Vicky - sorry AF got you

Tamsin - hope you're well hun. Are you in limbo land now? 

Sorry gotta go, supposed to be working. Sorry for the moan
Clare x


----------



## trixxi

Hey SF

Thanks for your lovely post, it really means alot  .

T xxx


----------



## Le-anne

Evening ladies how are you all this evening?

Wanting baby - I know what you mean sometimes the waiting around and not doing anything is the hardest bit isnt it. Can you only get preseed online btw? I read about that somewhere and had a look in boots but couldn't see it.

Jenny - hope you're ok hun its a bummer waiting around for af isnt it  

KD - thanks for the vid post very funny!

Claire - sorry to hear you're on a downer with it all at the mo, I think we can probably all identify with what you said hun. Sending lots of   and hoping this month is your month      

Trixxi - How are you doin? Hope you are well  

As for me still no sign of AF so hoping and praying     not confident though with my follie being on the wrong side  Trying my best to stay positive though and also resist buying a hpt and testing too soon!


----------



## daisy22

Hello!!

Hope you are all OK and had fabweekends!!

I have been on nights all weekend again! Starting the blasted things again tomorow!

Tamsin, will reply to the message hun! hope your OK.xxx 

Hi Dollydaydream, how is the  going? any sign of Ov yet?

Hi KD74, Sorry your appiontment didn't go well. It is so annoying when things like that happen, not testing your bloods and not reading your notes. Will the puregon be for OI or IUI? I will remember to take a scarf with me next time I go to the hairdressers!!  . The mat leave drinks were Ok actually. I had 2 glasses of wine and I am ashamed to say was quite drunk!!!!  Thank you for the video link- it did the trick!!! 

Hi clomid User, i am a paediatric nurse and we see stuff like this all the time and stuff so bad you would think I was making it up. Its so frustrating when there are so many of us with such a lot of love and security offer.

Hi Le- anne,     on your degree. I remember finishing mine- was the year I got married- Have never felt so much relief as the day I handed my dissertation in!! When will you get the results? I hope this does turn into a bfp for you- you never know finishing your degree may take the pressure of a bit!!

Hi Happysmiles   welcome to our thread. Best of luck with the clomid. Are you being scanned at all?

Hi Hope29, is lovely to have you back . I am sorry your having such a horid time 

Hi Jenny- good luck with your OI this month 

Hi vickym1984, I am so sorry the  got you. I believe a normal lt phase is anything from 10-18 days so try not to worry too much- I think embryos implant from 5-7 days. Are you def sure of when you OV? If you are worried it may be worth speaking to your clinic about it.

Hi wanting baby, Andrea, I have the same prob with the clearblue monitor- I work shifts and it made it tricky getting the timing right when I was switching from nights to days- I havn't used mine for a while but thought I would give it a go again this month. I find it quite easy to use now cuz I can pin point Ov between cd12 -14 so nly need to use 2-3 sticks per month- this is good cuz their not cheap!!

Hi Shooting star   on the scan results. Hope the HCG injectiojn went well today.

Hi Serenfach and trixxi, I totally agree with KD- the ivf girls would be lucky to have either of you!!! Of course you are welcome to stay here- we love u!!  . I think there are several of us either at the end of or coming close to the end of our clomid journeys (U, Jenny, Cu, Tamsin & me!) Perhaps our thread will end up being the ex clomid girlies!!! I think it takes time to become comfortable on a thread- eventually I think you start to have more & more in common with the other ladies on the thread and it becomes easier to keep up!
But please plaese   whatever you do dont loose touch -I would really really miss u both! I feel like an old timer 2  !! Sometimes I manage to get on everyday and sometimes I dont get on for a week, but I dont feel guilty- its just the way life is! It is hard to keep up with personals all the time- all we can do is our best!- I am sure there are people I always forget but then if you look back there are people on this thread who I have replied to frequently and who have NEVER Once replied to me! But I think that its their loss not mine! Like u Laura it used to bother me a bit but now I think there are plenty of other people who do take the time to reply. So now I have written war and peace- I guess I just wanna say the friendship I have gained from this thread has made a real difference to my ttc journey and I hope we can all continue to support the friends we have made here wherever our fertility journeys take us!    

Hi Clare- your life always sounds so glamorous- you are always jetting of to exotic climates!!! I am so sorry your feeling on a downer. You have had a really hard time. I think its totally understandable that you would want a bfp before your due date. I think there are certain milestones that make the ttc journey harder. I know its not the same but mine was my 30th birthday last Nov. It would all be so much easier if we had a crystal ball and we could know that we would get a baby at such and such time- even if it was 5 years away at least we could get on with our lives.  I would love to be your cycle buddy- Me and Tamsin were kind of in synch last month!!  I am on cd11 today so hopefully will Ov tomorow or thurs. 

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone!!!!

As for me cd11 today- hope fully will Ov tomorow or thurs- But sods law- guess what I'm on 3 nights from tomorow!! Oh well me and dh will just have to get busy tonight and tomorow morning and maybe thurs or fri before work if we can  . Had acupunture today to give everything a little boost! Have some pain on my left side so hopefully there are a couple of lovely follies growing!!

New house is comming on a treat- kitchen and gas fire are in & it was painted today- very exciting!!

Lots of love to everyone
Daisy


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Daisy, have fun with the baby dancing  

I spoke to the fertility nurse at my clinic and she said it should be ok )the luteal phase)

I am pretty sure on when I O'd from my fertile signs, OPKs and BBT charting


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies..hope your all ok 
sf..i hope all goes well with ivf appointmant... i shouldnt be far behind you...but im dertermend (sorry spelling )  i only want 1 put back in   ive decided i dont want twins now   dont think i could cope   as i already have a ds of 7 and dd12 and a dh 24 whos like a 2yr old   

sorry ladies im not very good at personals   me  

im just wait ing for my appointmant still but it should be hear soon(this week)

well the house will soon take over the pet shop   ive got cockatils,rabbits,fish,and just picked up my little chihuahua hes a boy and omg hes so hansom i never thought a dog could make me so happy i really feel like hes feeled that little gap in my life and im thinking i may get him a little friend.

cu.xx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls
Just a very quick post.

Hope you are  all ok and feeling lots of              

Le-anne   Yeha as far as i knwo it is only available on the net. I got mine from ebay   6 individual packets for about £7.00 you can by them from other outlets but i use ebay a lot so have no problem in using paypal.  


Come on those BFP         

Andrea
x x x


----------



## JW3

Hiya CU - hope you hear about that appointment soon, its such a pain waiting isn't it............

Thanks to everyone for all the good wishes with the OI, still waiting for AF..............


----------



## Le-anne

Afternoon girls 

Daisy - Glad the house is coming on well  What a pain that you're on nights around ovulation   Hope you and DH can get som bms in in the mornings!!

Clomid User - We got a dog a few months ago to ease my broodiness a bit! Theyre great arent they and actually more work then a baby!!  

Wanting baby - thanks hun will have a look 

To everyone else hope you are all doing ok? As for me I'm CD29 today and the day my consultant siad I could expect AF, no sign yet but I think it might be a bit early anyway especially as I didn't ovulate until later. Keeping my fingers crossed......


----------



## trixxi

Hi girls,

Hows everyone doing today??

Daisy........................  I am in the middle of my clomid journey, took a month out cos we were away, got 3 months left.  However i dont feel like clomid is working for me, i have only had mt bloods checked once which showed i ov'd but i am not convinced i ov'd the last 2 months.  My cons says i am not entitled to any other nhs tx cos we already have a son, cant afford to go private, so i am really hearing my bio clock ticking.  If clomid doesnt work in next 3 cycles thats it, so feeling the pressure!!  I feel my journey is at a stand still cos i see others moving on and having different options, i dont, this is it.
Anyways thanks for your lovely kind words , hope you get your big O !!!
sound really exciting about your new house.

Leanne.................... hi how you doing?  i'm okay thanks, just dealing with the af from hell.  Having to double tag her painkillers 

CU................ Hi how you doing, think its been months since we last spoke.  I got a puppy in august last year, best thing i have done in years!!

Wanting baby.........hi, how are you?

Jenny............ how are you hun?? 


T xx


----------



## Le-anne

Trixxi - I can completely identify with how you feel re: the money thing. I already have a son from my previous marriage and because of this we have had to go privately for our treatment from the get go   It costs us around £200 a month at the mo for the clomid and monitoring which is crippling us, if this doesn't work for us there is just no way we could afford IVF. It just puts so much more pressure on it all doesnt it. Sending you lots of


----------



## Clare R

Hi ladies, 

Hope we're all well today. 

Trixxi - I know its hard but try and stay positive. Maybe you could ask your GP for a day 21 blood test?

Jenny - any sign of AF? She always seems slow coming when you actually want her! 

Le-anne - fingers crossed this is your month  

CU - I can't believe how many pets you've got in your house. I'm not surprised with all the pets & 2 children that you don't want to risk twins! 

Vicky - how's the 2nd round going? 


Daisy - hey cycle buddy! Sounds like house is coming along well. We moved into a new house 2 years ago and its lovely cause everything is brand new. Glamorous life!  - I spent 1 day of my trip at a US air base in dessert near LA death valley and it was 105 degrees!!    Jet lag is killing me. Although looking forward to have long weekend (got Fri & Mon off as days off in lieu for travelling).  Thanks for your kind words, I've also just battled through the 30th milestone at end of June (thinking can't believe I'm 30 and not pregnant). Sounds like you're going to ovulate earlier than me. I'm normally about CD16 -17. Still we're kind of in sync. 

Tamsin - hope you're ok. 

Hi to everyone else, including the lurkers. 

Well went for my accupuncture again last night and going again on Sat to hopefully get some nice ripe follies for scan on Monday. My mood yesterday got even worse when my friend texted me to tell me she was 3 months pregnant. I don't begrudge anyone else getting pregnant but she's the last of my friends now and it happened straight away for her. We've been trying the longest yet are the only ones still trying. DH is away this week (we should plan our trips better!) so bless him, he had to deal with me on the phone. Its bad enough to get fertility problems but why did I have to have a miscarriage when I finally got my BFP. Just seems so unfair. Clomid hasn't worked for me since BFP and now on max dose. Need to try and stay positive but its really hard sometimes. Oh and my cousin told me she's having a girl yesterday too. DH is praying that my mood is from all my hormones cause Clomid is working this time! Just feel like crying for last 2 days. Anyway, I promise to give myself a good talking too and come back in a better mood tomorrow! Off swimming now to try and lose a few Clomid pounds! 

Clare xx


----------



## serenfach

No need for thanks, *Trixxi*.. you're more than welcome  

*Jenny*.. thanbks, babe. Good luck to you too  It's a bizzare feeling actually _wanting_ af to arrive, isn't it. Hope it comes soon!

*Daisy*.. thank you for your kind words, you're a darlin   Exciting news about the house, sweetie! I'd be like a child at Christmas if we were moving. I can't wait to move.. I'm a 'closet interior decorator' lol.. it's an addiction! Problem is I've changed our house so many times I've run out of ideas now, so basically we need a new house just for me to decorate and redecorate lol. RE ov'ng and nights.. can't DH sneak into work during the early hours??  

*CU*..  Ello babe.. hows you? It's an exciting time waiting for your next tx appointment letter to arrive.. the excitement soon turns to nerves when it gets to the point when it's suddenly just days away though!  Keep in touch with your news Xx What are you calling your new addition to the family?

*Le-anne*.. hope af is over soon  That old witch out stays her welcome wherever she goes 

*Tamsin.. Clare.. DK [where are you, babe??] Vicky.. Wantingbaby.. SS.. Hope.. KD.. Happysmiles*.. and anyone I may have forgotten.. hope you're all doing ok 

My update.. norra lot! - well not yet, anyway. My appt is tomorrow and by this time tomorrow evening we should have our tx plan  I had my FSH results [6.7] which I was told was very good, so that's another hurdle over  Hope my AMH results are ok, won't get them for a while yet I don't think. The only thing I'm really dreading tomorrow is them giving me Provera <<[that is the name of the drug that induces your af isn't it??] as I only just got my last af out the way.. I really don't relish going through another one so soon, but hey ho.. that's life. Needs must an all that 

Right.. my head is splitting so I'm off to laze on the couch with my book. Night girls Xx


----------



## Tama

Morning Ladies,

I had to get up this am to take dh to the train station, there are more strikes this week so I take him just in case he has to come out of London on a different train etc. I can't get back to sleep so here I am wide eyed and bushy haired  

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days. I'm trying to 'think' about something else other than ttc. Not doing very well   We got a new treadmill coz I've packed on over a stone since our wedding last year   and need to loose at least a stone before my sisters wedding at the end of Sept   I'm trying to focus on loosing weight rather than ttc but I always seem to find myself day dreaming about babies! Anyway enough of my rubbish.....

Daisy - I will pm you hun. Hope the nights are going okay and you are finding some time for a bit of  with dh   xx

Laura - best of luck for the appointment hun   I'm really hoping that your first treatment is all you need. You have waited so very long and you really do deserve your  Let me know how you get on xxx

Clare - Death Valley is the hottest place I've ever been, dh and I had our honeymoon in California and drove through Death Valley after being in Vegas. I would love to go back when it isn't so hot, we did it in August, people thought we were nuts   I'm sorry you are having such a rubbish time of it at the moment   I'm in the same boat with my cousin she is 5 months pg not sure of the sex but it hurts like hell that she got her BFP in only 6 months and I've been waiting 3 years, life just doesn't seem fair. My sister told me she is hoping to get pg on her honeymoon (Sept 2009) so now all I think about is her getting pg before me! I know that this makes me a bad person but it would kill me if she got pg without even trying and I had to just sit and watch her - sorry not helping!!! I'm sure that things will work out for you hun. If you ever need to vent I'm always here   xx

Trixxi - how are you hun? I hope things are going okay for you. I'm in limbo land waiting to see the cons in Sept, dh and I can't afford IVF so we are stuck waiting for the NHS. We don't have children so can't imagine how hard it must be to be told that you can't just because you have a son   Hang in there Clomid may work her magic for you   xx xx

Le-anne - any sign of the witch? I hope not keeping everything crossed for you hun   xx

Jenny - hope you are soon starting your tx and that this is the one for you xxx

CU - how are you hun? Hope things are going okay for you xx

Dolly - how are you? Any sign of Ov yet for you? Hope you are okay xx

Happy Smile - how are you? Hope all is well xx

Hope29- how are you hun? Hope you are feeling a little better   xxx

Vicky - sorry to read af got you hun   Here's hoping the next cycle will be the one for you    xx

Wanting Baby - hi. How are you? Hope you are okay xxx

SS - great results hun xx How are you feeling? Hope you are okay xx

Dk - haven't heard from you, hope you are okay. I tried to pm you but it came back as mail box full. Hope you are okay babe    xx

KD - sorry things didn't got to plan hun   So do you know if you will be having IUI next? Let me know how you get on, wishing you loads of luck hun xxx

Well as for me it's cd15. I've had some pain which I'm hoping means something is happening this month. I did a opk yesterday which was -ve so will see if there is a +ve today, the problem I find is that I've never had a +ve opk which makes me worry but then they are cheap ones so maybe it's nothing to worry about!! I'm driving myself nuts at the moment. I've read about ladies getting a 'shock' BFP after coming off Clomid but after all this time the shine has gone off those stories and I find myself feeling very lost. With no Clomid I feel I'm back to square one again. Anyway enough of my moaning. I really hope we have some good news on our thread soon. I'm praying for a mass 'shock' ^BFP for all of us     Let's hope this nice weather lasts for the weekend xx

Tamsin xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Tama-If your cycles are pretty regular (not sure if they are) , have you thought about trying the CB digital ovulation tests one month to see if you get a +


----------



## Tama

Hi Vicky

I haven't tried the CB one as yet. Coz I've never had a +ve I always thought it would be a waste of money but maybe I need to get one and see. My cycles are normally 30 days, Clomid made them shorter about 28 days. I'm guessing this month with no Clomid that my cycle will be about 30 days so should ov about cd16 ish. I have a long wait ahead of me with no tx so guess I have nothing else to do   

How are you? 

xx


----------



## Le-anne

Morning Ladies 

Well its CD30 and still no AF trying really hard not to test too early but its so hard! My consultant said Monday does that sound about right?

How is everyone else? x


----------



## Clare R

Hi all,

I'm back and feeling more positive today!

Le-anne - sounds promising. My clinic always tells me to wait till 3 weeks after ovulation but actually you can test around 2 weeks after. If you ovulated on day 14 then you could certainly test now. 

Tama -  wow you were up bright aand breezy! Know what you mean. Praying this is your month & you get your BFP    Know what you mean about your sister & it doesn't make you a bad person. I'd have the same feelings. We're not bad people, we've all just been through alot and been on a v long journey TTC and its hard when people around us get pregnant at the drop of a hat. 

SF - let us all know how the app went   I take Provera every month and its ok. If you just had 1 AF then next one shouldn't be too heavy. 

Well todays up-date from me is feeling more positive. The need to cry over the last 36 hours has passed. Had funny kind of pressure / ache in my head & that's gone. Now I'm just left with a feeling in my left hand side below stomach. Not sore but feels funny. Can't explain. Oh and waves of nausea. My Mum has just found out she's got shingles so fingers crossed its not that!!! 

Anyway - did loads of personals yesterday. Hope you're all well. Hoping we get a BFP avalanche soon, its been ages since we had a BFP.

Clare xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Tama, the cheapie OPKs didn't give me a + when CB digi and superdrugs own brand gave me +, so I think they aren't as good


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi girlies 

I am on cd 13, went for scan on monday all good, been doing ovulation tests every day since and no positives as yet, have still been having bms though just in case.  

Am i doing everything right, as not felt any different at all.

C xxx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Well yet again i was not able to leave work to go to the car to test       i am SO   this is not going well. Managed to test on Tuesday which was still 1 bar x  yesterday i got up at too early, it was 5.00am so pee'd in the loo        gonna try bms tonight as if i had a 3 bar yesterday it could be 3 today   If not i will test tomorrow and see. Hopefully i havent messed it all up. I noticed on pervious cycles i was bar 2 for a couple of days and 1 bar for i day       its ok and i havent wasted this month  

Can anyone tell me how often you can use  Clomid as i have only been given 3 months supply. How long gap do you have to leave befor you can start again? 

Thanks girls 

Andrea


----------



## vickym1984

They will probably give you another 3 months after these 3 months, then may ask you to take a break of may move you on to different treatment


----------



## NG

hi girls

sorry i disappeared of the face of the earth for a while    i have been lurking tho  

well for those of you who remember, last week i was in two minds about applying for a new job and had decided (with some encouragement you guys) to go for it.  Well, life has taken a turn in a total opposite direction and dh and i are now starting up our own business!!! i must be mad    at least it takes my mind of ttc for a while.  so that is partly why i haven't been posting, as i just haven't had time, so i am sorry for being a bad ff.  i am still thinking of you all and wishing you all bfp's!

the other reason i haven't been posting as i'm kind of in limbo land just now.  won't be back on clomid until september.  currently cd16 of 2nd natural cycle since mc, waiting to start provera cd21 which i have to take for 17 days to knock my cycle back into sync with dh being at home.

serenfach - hope everything went ok with IVF appointment  
tama - i know how you feel being in limbo land.  lets hope September hurrys up for both of us  
Daisy - hope you manage to fit in plenty of BMS    you've been working a lot of nights lately  
kd74 - had a look at the video, hahaha, gave me a good laugh    hope everythings ok with you


----------



## bunny73

hey girls. 
Hope ur all ok??
Iv been lurking!!
Not posted untill now, as have been bit down, so didnt wana be on here all miserable!! I took last week off work to get my head round everything, just felt like i couldnt be at work pretending i was ok, i just couldnt put a front on like i can sometimes! I work in a nursery so always have to be cheery for the kids and parents - not always easy when u feel poo as im sure u all know! Anyway back to work this week and iv changed age groups, im now working with the babies, which i love as its my favourite age group! so i feel like i can throw myself into work and keep myself busy!! We had some other bad news this week - my MIL has got to have a heart transplant!! We r in shock and DH has been very odd this week - moody, snappy, quiet!! Just leaving him be at mo, but he never opens up!! we will see - il work on him!!
I just wanted to pop on and send u all big hugs and wish u well.
Im off to bed now as shattered, but hope to get back at wkend to do personals!!
Speak soon,
Bunny xXx


----------



## daisy22

Morning ladies- look at this unearthly hour- yes I'm on nights again!!! 


Hi vickym1984, How are you?

Hi CU,    on the new doggy!! Your house sounds very busy!!

Hi wanting baby, How are thigs with you? Please dont stress about Ov testing- so long as you   reguarly it shouldn't make any difference whether you get a +ve OPK.

Hi JennyW, any sign of af yet?

Hi Le-anne, Any sign of af yet? - I hope not    Hope you get a  

Hi Trixxi, I can see why its so hard for you   . I really hope the clomid works its magic for you and you get a  really soon. xx

Hi Clare, my cycle buddy   !! It is so hard when people we are close to get pregnant  isn't it. I know i feel like I have been left behind. Glad your trip US went wellI think & I hope you enjoy your days off. I had acupunture on Mon- aleas feel so much better after! I Ov yesterday on CD13- kind of average for me! How about you any sign of Ov yet?


Hi Serenfach, do you fancy being my interior designer then?? I could do with some one with a bit of a flare for it to point me in the right direction!! Hope your appointment well well   .

Hi Ng, your right- I have been on loads of nights- I'm turning into a vampire- I'm afarid of the light! WOW- starting your own bussiness- What will you be doing- I really do wish you all the best with it!! 

Hi Bunny, Sorry you have been feeling so down. You should always feel like you can come ob=n here for support- its what its all about- we all need it sometimes! If you dont feel like posting but still want some support- you can always pm me.  

hi Tamsin, Thanks for the message hon- I will reply soon!!

Sorry if i've forgotten anyone!

I am now on cd14. I think I Ov yesterday.   better than last month- we managed everyday this week- a record for us especially when I'm on nights! in fact made me late for work last night- Just said I over slept- didn't dare tell the truth!!! 

Better go cuz my break is nearly over!

Lots of love
Daisy   



Hi dollydaydream, Hope you have Ov!


----------



## vickym1984

I'm not too bad, cd7 here, nothing to report yet


----------



## dollydaydream

Hiya guys

Got a positive this morning woo hoo, and had bms last night so am on track woo hoo xxx


----------



## KNokes

Hi all,

Well, this is cycle 1 at 100mg, currently 10 days since I finished the pills, and have tender breasts and elevated temp (I think...difficult to know as only just started charting!)...could this mean I've ovulated? BMS 2 days ago so feeling hopeful...


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies  

Just when I thought this board couldn't get any busier, it seems it has!  I'm going to have to break my post into a couple of separate ones otherwise it will be an epic...

Hi KN - glad you found the chatter thread, the girls on here are fab   Definitely sounds like OV symptoms - did you have any other fertile signs, eg, eggwhite cervical mucus? (EWCM)

Dolly - congrats!  Enjoy the BMS  

Vicky - good luck for cycle #2   Hope the s/e stay away.

Daisy love - soooo glad you managed some time with DH   Really hoping this month brings your BFP  then you can start thinking about how to decorate another one of those bedrooms in the new house!

Hi Bunny - sending you loads of  for you and to support your DH.  What a shock about your MIL.  I'm sure your DH will talk about it when he's ready.  It's scary when you realise your parents aren't invincible 

NG - hellooooo!   Very exciting about the new biz - can you tell us more?

Clare - glad you're feeling better today.  Amazing what a difference a day makes, as the ol' saying goes!  Know what you mean about jetlag; our corp HQ is in San Jose and I always felt so wiped out after spending time there.  (In fact I find it more bearable travelling between NZ and the UK.  Go figure!)  How are you finding the acupuncture?  I have an appt tomorrow too - really looking forward to it.  Costs a bomb but truly believe it makes a difference.

Hi Le-anne - oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh try and hold out til Monday if you can.     

Tamsin   Hi honeybee 

... omg I didn't even make it to the bottom of the first page!  Will have to continue post tomorrow as battery about to die along with my dodgy RSI wrist.

Sleep well FFs!


----------



## Gem78

Hey there girls, 

Im new to this thread, usually post in my local forum.

Was so chuffed to find some clomid chatter, cant believe i missed it before.  Im sure youve all heard this a million times, but here goes... 

1st round of clomid this month days 3 -7.  Scan on day 15 showed follie 18mm nurse said likely to pop in 2ish days.  Bloods on day 24 showed progestrone of 56.. woo hoo.. I had slight spotting (just once) around 10dpobut and heres the thing, im now day 31 still no af and getting BFN on tests.  

Yesterday i had some slight pma, thought my boobs looked bigger and a bit tender but today after another bfn im feeling low and cant help that af is on her way. I hoping that nurse was wrong and that i ov a bit later maybe cd18/19, therefore maybe it still wouldnt show yet.  (see im really getting myself worked up here, i have googled this to the ends of the earth!)

If no show by morning i have a first response waiting for me, so i think that will be my final answer..

any ideas, information would be gratefully appreciated.. anyone know of any bfp in this type of situation? You can be honest, id rather be perpared for the worst.

Cheers girls, 

Good luck and    to all those waiting to test

Gem x


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Gem,

Clomid can lengthen your luteal phase (but between Ov and a/f) for some girls, which is a bit pants

You said on CD15 it looked like you would Ov in 2 days, so say you Ov on CD17, you would only just be 14 days past Ov now, and normal LP length can be anything between 10-16 days, and clomid can lenghen it too.

Also, the scanner may have been out, and you may be less days past O than that.

I would give it a week, and if still no a/f or BFP then ring the clinic


----------



## Gem78

Thanks vicky, 

I did my first response today and predictably it was BFN.  I knew it deep down.  Just waiting for the witch now, its such a bummer that clomid lengthens LP, giving false hope.  Im going to stop testing now. 

I'll phone the clinic next week if still no af. 

Thanks again for responding..

Gem x


----------



## serenfach

Ello girlies. Sorry for not replying to certain people.. my head's been all over the place last few days. Thanks anyway for the well wishes and the good luck!  Hope this finds everyone ok 

Now that I'm not on Clomid, and so my news is really for another forum altogether, I won't bore anyone with IVF details. For anyone who is interested, my diary is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199565.0

I'm trying to detail as much as I can there so that anyone new to it [I'm still 'new' to it myself at the moment, but as time goes on I will add to it in the hope of helping others to know what's coming etc] can have a read through.

Apart from the IVF stuff, they gave me Metformin again to try for this last month before we start. I had 500mg daily last time.. this time it's been upped to 1500mg daily [look out, Metbum's about!] << only Met girls would know what I'm referring to there lol. 
So, I remain in limbo, on the gassy Metformin, about to start down regulating at the beginning of next cycle in September. GULP.

What's news from everyone else??


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Serenfach, had a good read of your diary and all sounds good to me.

Am feeling a bit tearful today (but then again I did on CD8 last cycle, so reckon its a clomid thing)

Am just nervous that clomid won't work for us


----------



## serenfach

Vicky    It's definitely a Clomid thing, babe. The bizzare part isn't the feeling teary for no apparent reason, it's the fact that you can be that way one minute and up with a smile the next!  

Go with the flow.. don't hold the tears back, let them out. It always makes you feel better afterward


----------



## kdb

Hello again!

Hi SF - great idea about the detailed diary - I read about your appt and I think you're doing the right thing about the single / double embryo decision! I still stand firm in what I said about the IVF girls being lucky to have you join their fray  But I also reckon an ex-Clomid thread is a fab idea!

Vicky - it's natural to start doubting that Clomid will work for you when you go from such optimism of round #1, OVing, but then getting a BFN - but the stats for Clomid show good results for many women within three months, so try and stay positive 

Hi Gem - Clomid lengthened my cycle, esp the luteal phase as Vicky mentioned. I ov'd on CD16 and AF didn't show til CD34. I felt soooo miserable seeing a BFN when I did a test, I realised the advice from the FFs is right... best to wait until AF comes and only if it's really really late, then test.

Tamsin - do you still have your appt for 9th Sept? Do you have to wait 4-6 months after that for an appt to start tx?? I am still  that you get a surprise miracle BFP        You really deserve it  I have found at times it's impossibleto think about anything but TTC, but this break from tx could be a good thing to give your mind and body (and soul) a rest, even though it feels frustrating not doing tx. Tell us about your bridesmaid gown?!

Trixxi -  good luck with finding a more helpful cons or fert specialist; you deserve better advice and treatment than you're getting! How's your weekend going? Any sunshine up north?

Hi Jenny - hoping AF shows up for you soon so you can get back on the Puregon wagon 

CU - had to giggle when you said your DH is like a 2 year old  Have you received your appt letter yet?

Hi Daisy - sorry, forgot to answer your Q - the Puregon I'm taking is for OI but I'd like to try IUI in October if no luck before then. (Having Sept off due to hols.) Glad you enjoyed the mat leaving drinks - even better that you got tipsy   

S/Star - hello! How are you? Been managing lots of  this week after your hcg shot? Must be tricky with a 1.5 year old running around the house 

Le-anne - belated  on finishing your degree!!!!!

Hi Hope29 -  How're you doin'?

Happysmiles - have you had a scan yet? How did it go?

Sending  and  to anyone I've missed from the last five pages (I think this thread is on steroids it's so busy  )



... went for my first OI scan on Thursday (CD6) and knock me down with a feather but along with a few follies my lining was 5.9mm! (This is more than I ever managed on Clomid, even by CD15!) Left the clinic feeling very optimistic (well, cautiously optimistic iykwim). I have another scan on Monday (CD10) although sonographer said to BMS Sunday night just in case.

Had acupuncture this morning and the therapist said my pulse wasn't as fast as it was on Clomid, which means the Puregon isn't as much of a "burden" on my body. Interesting 

Heading to bed now, farewell ladies - have a fabbbbbbbbbbulous Sunday


----------



## Happysmiles

Hello girls, 

Just wondering does anyone get a light bleed around OV time whilst on Clomid?? Also pains in the side? Im guessing their ovulation pains, feels like onset of stitch?? 

xxx


----------



## vickym1984

KD-Thanks for that, hope this cycle of OI goes well for you

We started BMS tomorrow as expecting O around friday xx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Just a quick update  x am on day 19 and still only on 2 bars with my CB fertility monitor. this is totally new to me as i usually ov on around day 12, my cyce is usually dead on 28 days so i am     my whole cycle seems to be upside down x i am beginning to think that i wont ov this cycle   

Can anyone give me any advice on what my cycle is doing   we have had BMS everother day but am now worried  as when you go for IVF they want a really good sample and ask you to obstain for 3 days. I am worried that DH will have a lower count and we wont be able to achieve a fertilisation.

Thanks for listening 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Ladies

Been on hols for nearly a week in Somerset so have not kept up with everything. Will go back and read.

SS


----------



## vickym1984

wanting baby-I am assumign 24/7 was the day of your 1st clomid tablet?

They say you can expect Ov anywhere between 5-12 days after your last tablet, which for you would be 2nd-9th August. 

The monitor may not show a surge, even if you do Ovulate if your surge is short

Are you checking any other fertility signs (cervical mucus, cervix positionig?)


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Sorry Vicky I am so new to all this I started taking my clomid on day 2 -6 i am now on day 19. I usually have very good results on the CB but all seems to have gone to pot! i ma guessing i will jut have to wait a coupLe of weEks and if i havent seen AF  rear her ugly head then  Iwill take a test     

Sorry if i sound a bit vague like  i said its all new  

Thanks 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi girls 

Just a quick hello and hope that we get lots of BFP on here this month xxx


----------



## kdb

A little bit quieter on here today - hopefully everyone's been out enjoying the long-overdue      

Hi HappySmiles - I've never had OV spotting or pains but the twinges and spotting you describe are completely normal, and very reassuring that Clomid is working for you.  Hope you're  

WantingBaby - if your DH's swimmers are all ok then BMS every day or every other day from 3-4 days prior to OV through to one day after OV is absolutely fine.  Sperm can survive for 4-5 days in fertile CM and my clinic has told me it's always best to have some inside waiting patiently for the egg to make its appearance 

Hello to everyone else 

My big news is EWCM today for the first time since Feb! (which was pre-tx so no ov.)    Shrieked out the news to DH from the bathroom!

Feels a bit wrong to be ov-ing on CD9-10 so I have my doubts about my Puregon dosage (maybe a bit too much too soon) but still thinking +ve.

Good night all, hope you had a brilliant weekend... and that this week brings some BFPs...

... maybe for Le-anne


----------



## KNokes

Hi KD74,

No EWCM that I noticed, but I've read on here that Clomid can dry you out sometimes so not too worried about that...also difficult to tell what's "normal" and what's different at the moment, since I've not been charting or monitoring anything up until now...reckon I'm around 3/4 DPO now, so still loads of time before I figure out for sure what's going on this month!! Keep trying to tell myself it's highly unlikely I'll get a BFP this early in tx, but can't help getting my hopes up a bit!!


----------



## kdb

Hi KN - tender breasts and an elevated temp are good signs post-OV (due to elevated progesterone levels) so it sounds positive  

Women react soooooooooo differently to Clomid it can take a month to 'figure things out' although BFPs in the first month can happen!

Yep, Clomid dried me up completely too


----------



## vickym1984

Hi all. CD10 here and waiting for O

Feeling a bit annoyed/angry at the moment. Had my Day 21 bloods taken on 29th July, 
asked the path lab to copy in my GP surgery with the results. Waited a week, and they
still had not had them, so obviously had not been copied in. Rang hospital thursday and got
them faxed over to GP surgery, had to wait until Friday to call up, as GP had to review them,
then friday evening they couldn't find them.

Rang this morning and was told all they could see is GP said they were "ok" and they (receptionist)
didn't know how to give me the progesterone level. They told em to call back at 12:15 for GP>
Called back 12:15, and GP was out on house calls!!

Got to call back at half one and go from there, see if she is back. Rang hospital to try them, but they
won't give out any results, even these, over the phone.

Also annoyed as because my appt was moved back 2 weeks, and my LP is a bit shorter than I thought, I will be
a whole month between my last cycle of clomid (3rd) and my next appt to get more if thats whats needed.

My hubby is having his repeat SA done in 2 weeks, and we will have to wait 2 months for these
results, to know if his morph has improved, or we have to go for IVF


----------



## kdb

Hi Vicky - how did you get on @ 1.30pm?  Was your GP there and could they give you the prog level??

I don't blame you for being annoyed   Have you asked the receptionist to do a printout of your results and leave them at reception for you to collect?  Then you'd be able to see the prog level for yourself.

Re; your DH's SA results - we got ours a week after DH gave his sample (even though the hospital told DH two weeks).  DH called the hospital and asked them to fax to our GP - said we needed them urgently for a private cons appt.  They did this and we collected a copy from the GP.  Waiting two months for yours sounds crazy.  You should be able to get access to the results before your next cons appt.

Hope you got through to the Dr this afternoon.


----------



## vickym1984

Hi KD. Spoke to someone at the GP surgery at 2pm and say said my progesterone level was 11,
which I guess is positive for ovulation, but not very high for a medicated cycle, and am concerned
I won't Ovulate this cycle now. Am condisdering going to see my consultant privately if I don't
Ovulate this cycle, as don't really wait till October to get moving again

Thanks for the advice re my husbands results,


----------



## kdb

Hi Vicky - hmmm... assuming the units they use are nmol/L then a level of 30 or more is generally accepted as confirmation of OV (although some medical professionals are happy with 15 or more).

Was your blood taken on what was definitely 7DPO (give or take a day)?  If you were a few days out either way it could explain the lower level.


----------



## vickym1984

Hmm, I'm confused as I got told previously it was 10 or more to confirm ovulation and 20 or above for a medicated cycle,

She was waiting to hear back from the hospital, but I didn't hear back 

I am pretty sure ovulation happened, was porbably just very poor. When I don't O, I don't get a period, and I did 10 days after suspected O.

Was defintely 7 (at a push 8 ) dpo, but I did start spotting less than 48 hrs later, with my a/f coming the following day, so maybe my progesterone was already coming down by then


----------



## JW3

Vicky - it is worth remembering that clomid does build up in your system so even if you are on the same dose this time there is a chance that the level of clomid in your body is higher due to the building up effect and this will help you ovulate.  Also sometimes if you haven't ovulated exaclty when the clinic expected as well then the blood test can miss the surge in progesterone and catch it on the way up or on the way down.  Good luck for this cycle I really hope this one works for you.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Jenny. Am going to try and relax for the next few days, and not worry about these results too much


----------



## Tama

Morning Ladies,

I hope you all had nice weekends. It was dh birthday on sunday so we had a lovely day out to Southwold, the sun was out and we even had a cream tea!! All in all it was a fab weekend and I didn't have much time to think about ttc. No I'm back to the normal routine I'm back to thinking about it again  

NG -How are you hun? It was really nice to see you back on the thread   Let's hope there is a BFP for you really soon. xxx

Daisy - how are you hun? Haven't heard from you in a few days hope you are okay.   I'll pm you in a bit. xxxx

Laura - hiya hun. So how did everything go? Hope you are okay xxx

Clare -How are you hun? Hope you are fully back to UK time now. Hope things are going okay this cycle for you.  xx

Trixxi - how are things? Hope you are okay xx

Le-anne - any news hun. I've had a read back and can't see anything from you. Hope you are okay xx

Jenny - how are you hun? Hope you are okay  xxx

CU - how are you hun? xx

Dolly - how are you?  xx

Happy Smile - how are you? xx

Hope29- how are you hun?    xxx

Vicky - How is this cycle going? Hope you Ov this month and that this will lead to your BFP xxx    xx

Wanting Baby - Hope you are okay xxx

SS -  Hope you are okay xx

Dk - Are you okay babe? I really hope it was good news for you hun. Take care    xx

KD - How are things with you hun? Have you started the tx for IUI? I still have the appointment on the 9th Sept, they have not been able to move me forward!! Once I've seen the cons on the 9th there will be about an 18 week wait to be seen at Bourn Hall, which is Cambridge. I don't know if my cons will say IUI or IVF or if we'll have to wait to see the cons at Bourn Hall. It's just waiting, waiting and more waiting. I'm feeling rather fed up at the moment and can't see the light at the end of the tunnel!! As for my bridesmaid dress it's plain and simple, phew!! My sister is getting married in Florida so we needed a dress that was summery and cool. We got it from Monsoon, it's a bright pink, 3/4 dress. I really like the dress just wish I looked nice in it. I've been on my new treadmill everyday for 30-40 mins plus I've cut out all junk food and am back doing the GI diet and NOTHING!! Just haven't lost anything  . Anyway enough rubbish. Hope you are well hunxxxxx


I'm cd20 today and have no idea if I Ov or not!! I've had no EWCM this cycle so can't even pin point that. I did OPK's and didn't get a +ve so this month I have no idea. I was told that I ov without Clomid so I'm just   that I did. DH and I have gone back to the every other day for BMS but as this wasn't enough before I don't hold out much hope. Sorry ladies I'm feeling rather down about things at the moment, limbo land is a rubbish place to hang out!! I really hope we get a BFP on this thread soon, we need some good news. 

Tamsin xxxx


----------



## Tama

OMG!!!!! Sorry ME posting coming. Just called cons sec to see if there had been a cancellation appointment and she spend 10 minutes looking during which time I explained that my Clomid treatment had not worked, anyway she said she would fit me in as an extra tomorrow     It means that we'll be 4 weeks ahead on the waiting list for Bourn Hall. I know it's nothing huge but it feels HUGE to me right now  

Sorry for the me post  

Tamsin x


----------



## kdb

Hi Vicky - that does sound v close to your AF, so they may have missed the surge.  See how you go this month - sending you lots of   

Hi T - dress sounds lovely, and you won't have to worry about rain if it's in Florida!  You'll get there with the weightloss; it does take time.  And also as your body clears out the Clomid it'll be able to respond better to the diet and exercise.  Don't be too hard on yourself, honeybee   Good grief - can't believe you have to wait so long just to be seen?!!  Hopefully you can decide IUI or IVF on the 9th and then use the waiting time for Bourn Hall to do tests, etc?

OOOOH YAY - just saw your new post about an appt tomorrow!  HOORAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY     

We're not doing IUI as yet; trying OI (Puregon) this month.  CD10 scan yesterday and had 1 x 22mm follie and lining was 9mm (almost twice what I managed on Clomid!), so am currently in the BMS phase of the month  

 to everybody else!

Le-anne... did you test?


----------



## Tama

WOW! KD those are some great size follies and a 9mm lining you must be thrilled? Has the experience / s/e etc been better than Clomid? I really hope this is your month hun. With those results it's looking really good     I was over the moon with the appointment tomorrow. I'm still hoping that Ipswich will get their licence to do IUI renewed which would mean we could start IUI on the next cycle but I believe they are still waiting to find out. If they don't then it will be Bourn Hall and a long wait. I am going to ask if there is another clinic other than Bourn Hall maybe with a shorter waiting list. I know there are 4 clinics, 2 of them in London so maybe we could use them. DH works in London so maybe we could say it would be easier for him, not sure if they take that into account. Anyway sorry rambling! I have everything crossed for you this month   xx


----------



## kdb

Thanks T 

Definitely worth checking out other clinics - 18 weeks for IUI (if that's what it ends up being) seems crazy - sounds more like an IVF waiting list!

Lots of  for your appt tomorrow; let us know how it goes 

xoxo

(p.s. forgot to say, no s/e at all on Puregon except maybe a bit of water retention / bloated tummy.  Oh and a little bruise where I didn't get the angle of the needle right!  )


----------



## Tama

Thanks. Will let you know what they say. Sounds like the  Puregon has been a much better tx for you. I have everything crossed for you  
Tx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi girls, well my ovaries are quite tender today, so I am feeling optimistic

Tama-Hope you get seen quicker

KD-Have fun with the BMS, I am on CD11 so also at it lol


----------



## kdb

Hey Vicky, we're cycle buddies    Today is day 11 for me too.

(different meds but same timing!)


----------



## vickym1984

Do they know when you are triggering yet (I assume you trigger on OI)

I am hoping for Ov around Friday, ovaries still tender


----------



## Le-anne

Hi Ladies how are you all?! 

I havent been online for a few days as we have been down in South Wales with the in-laws trying to sort out the impending move. I havent read back over what I've missed yet but will do in a bit so I can catch up! 

As for me I took hpt on Monday but it was negative  Still no sign of AF though so will re-test on Thursday does that sound about right?

Anyway hope you are all well will read back over the last few days now to see what I missed


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Leanne, Hope it is a + for you


----------



## KNokes

Hi all,

This is probably hopelessly and naively optimistic but...I am @ 7-10 DPO (not entirely sure as no scans/bloods etc), BMS 7 days ago...have had some nausea the last couple of mornings, headaches, and sore gums...is it even vaguely likely that I could be pg Is it worth doing HPT I think there are some which can detect before missed AF Or is this actually just AF symptoms and I am indulging in wishful thinking!!


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks Vicky  How are you hun?

KNockes - If the BMS was only 7 days ago its unlikely you would be feeling symptoms of pregnancy this early hun but I'm no expert so some of the other girls may be able to tell you different. Either way I would wait before testing I think 2-3 weeks post ovulation is a good timeframe


----------



## vickym1984

Knockes-If you are unsure of when O happened, I would wait until 14 days after the later date (ie 1 week from now). However a/f can lenghen your luteal phase, so just because you don't get a/f by then, you may still not be pregnant, which is a bit pants

Will keep everying crossed for you

Leanne-I'm ok hun, just waiting for my surge, expecting to to start tomorrow/thursday, am getting EWCM a bit now and cervix has moved up somewhat, so feeling hopeful


----------



## KNokes

OK, so defying all advice, I got bored of trying to decide whether to test or not, so did...and it was BFP!!!! What now?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Sorry to gatecrash as don't usually chat on here but do read thread every now and again  Saw posts discussing progesterone levels to indicate ovulation...



vickym1984 said:


> Hi KD. Spoke to someone at the GP surgery at 2pm and say said my progesterone level was 11,
> which I guess is positive for ovulation, but not very high for a medicated cycle, and am concerned
> I won't Ovulate this cycle now. Am condisdering going to see my consultant privately if I don't
> Ovulate this cycle, as don't really wait till October to get moving again
> 
> Thanks for the advice re my husbands results,





kd74 said:


> Hi Vicky - hmmm... assuming the units they use are nmol/L then a level of 30 or more is generally accepted as confirmation of OV (although some medical professionals are happy with 15 or more).
> 
> Was your blood taken on what was definitely 7DPO (give or take a day)? If you were a few days out either way it could explain the lower level.





vickym1984 said:


> Hmm, I'm confused as I got told previously it was 10 or more to confirm ovulation and 20 or above for a medicated cycle,
> 
> She was waiting to hear back from the hospital, but I didn't hear back
> 
> I am pretty sure ovulation happened, was porbably just very poor. When I don't O, I don't get a period, and I did 10 days after suspected O.
> 
> Was defintely 7 (at a push 8 ) dpo, but I did start spotting less than 48 hrs later, with my a/f coming the following day, so maybe my progesterone was already coming down by then


Different clinics and labs will use varying measurements and ranges so when getting results and comparing any hormone results it's important to get the unit measurement used (and the "normal range" the lab use too if possible) as otherwise takes results out of context.

Most clinics will look for a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l or over at 7dpo.

30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml ...so if clinic/consultant/website states that progesterone level of 10-15 indicates ovulation is using the ng/ml measurement, those that say over 30 are using nmol/l measurement.....but do double check with yours because unfortunately not all GPs are completely clued up about hormone results etc as they're not fertility experts, a GP is just that, a "general practitioner". 

If progesterone level was 11 then need to find out if it was 11 nmol/l or 11 ng/ml. 11 nmol/l would possibly indicate that there was some ovulation but that the egg was very immature (ie the follicle ruptured before egg matured enough), the test wasn't done on correct day or the corpus luteum broke down too quickly so progesterone not produced properly.

If you're being told that 11 indicates ovulation then I would assume that the measurement was in ng/ml which would be approximately 33 nmol/l which is fine 

Having progesterone tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14. Ideally progesterone should be tested 7dpo as this is when it peaks so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then preferably try and get tested accordingly.

There's some more info on hormones on this website....but this is US website and they use different unit measurement and the progesterone is in ng/ml

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

Obviously I'm no medical expert but hope that helps a little bit.....

....and lots of luck to you all  

Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## vickym1984

Think mine was nmo   so thats pants

My next appt with consultant isn't until 22nd october (1 more pack of clomid after this cycle). Is it worth me paying to see him privately, as he does private appointments, in 2 weeks time at the endof this cycle?


----------



## JW3

Vicky - before you go private its worth ringing to see if you can get a cancellation appointment.  however I have seen my consultant privately and I did feel it was worth it as they do seem to have a lot more experience than the registrars and I think you get more time in a private appointment


----------



## Le-anne

Vicky - I agree with Jenny re: private appointments. We pay privately and although I'd rather not be parting with the cost the service is second to none. The appointments are longer and I'm sure it differs from consultant to consultant but I find mine is SO knowledgable and really clued up on everything. We also have her mobile number and can contact her for advice or support whenever we want which is so helpful x


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks Jenny, was thinking about cancellation appt, may ring them first in the morning, and if they haven't , then call the private secretary to book an appt


----------



## vickym1984

KNokes said:


> OK, so defying all advice, I got bored of trying to decide whether to test or not, so did...and it was BFP!!!! What now?


Just noticed this!! Congratulations


----------



## NG

Congratulations KNokes!!!!!


----------



## strawberryjam

Vicky, just seen your post in the other place, can't reply for some reason. Go private lovely, then you will be able to get to increase the dose quicker and not waste months on a dose that is ineffective. I have been private all the time and I can't speak more highly about the treatment I have received.

Hello to everyone else, been awol for a while. About to try a last ditch attempt at 2 months at 150mg before we move on other treatment. 
 to everyone and congratulations knokes.
x


----------



## vickym1984

Hi SJ

Thanks, I have been back and forth on this issue in my mind as my H thinks it can just wait, but I don't want to be on the wrong dose


----------



## strawberryjam

In my opinion and experience it is pointless being on the wrong dose I did this for 3 months in 2006 and it is so frustrating.


----------



## vickym1984

Thanks. Think my H is changing his mind now also.

Don't get me wrong, there will still be BMS all this week still in hope, lol, but I need to get sorted


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Well i dont think my first month on clomid has gone very well, i think i ma still feeling very down ion the dumps about the IVF. I ma now on CD 23 and no sign of a surge on the CB monitor, i was so down with it all i didnt bother testing yesterday thinking it was just a waste of time. God only knows what is happening to me i am more depressed now than i have been since IVF. i told DH yesterdya that there was no point to it all. i just wanted to erase everythign from my memory and jjst start a fresh. 

I honestly believe that i am just not destine to be a mum, and i guess i ahev to except it. If only there was something that i coudl do to take the pain away and make me forget. 

I feel that i cant live my life like this, fertility has ruled every single day of my life for the last 5 years, im tired, drained , keep on crying and am withdrawing for my life with my friends that have children and babies. I feel terrible that i am hurting loved ones btu i feel that i cant cope and need a break. 
Sorry about the ME me me post, my life is a mess why was i ever dealt this hand in life, why me? im not strong enough to have this on my shoulders. 

Again i am so sorry, just need to get this off my chest before i have to go to work, puit on a  brave face and act liek i haev no cares in teh world and laugh n joke around  

Hope you are all well, and keeping your chin up 

Andrea


----------



## JW3

KNoakes - big congrats hun - hope this is the start of an avalanche of BFPs

Wanting baby - hope you are feeling more positive soon.  I've had to give up on the whole monitoring thing, its too depressing when it isn't working and you can see no temp rise.  People have no idea what its like to go through so many failed cycles do they?  Will pray for you and hoping you get a bfp soon.  Will they up your clomid dose?  It does sometimes take time to get it right.


----------



## vickym1984

wantingbaby-Really sorry to hear you are having a hard time of it at the moment. It must be hard to go from all the monitoring of IVF to just "seeing what happens" on clomid, I find it hard waiting around, and I haven't even been on IVF yet, so haven't got that to compare it to in my mind.


----------



## KNokes

Thanks all for congrats - trying not to get too carried away at the mo, having read so much on here about BFPs becoming BFNs, and chemical pregnancies etc...I know it's incredibly early days so anything could happen...haven't told DH yet as don't want to get his hopes up...or mine!!! Have 1 HPT left, and seeing GP Tuesday anyway, so guess I will do the other test sometime between now and then and hopefully get him to confirm with blood test...had what I thought was  BFP about 10 years ago and wasn't, so just trying to keep my feet on the ground...very difficult though!!!


----------



## vickym1984

Well I rang my nhs hospital, but I can't take a cancellation appt this month and have my appt on 22nd oct (which I need) so can't go down that route

Have rang my consultants private secretary, she is going to request my notes from the other hospital (he goes to all different ones) and then call me (hoepfully next week) when she has them so she can make appt


----------



## Le-anne

Morning ladies how are you all?

Well AF got me this morning  I am completely gutted even though we knew it was a long shot this month with my follie being on the wrong side. My consultant has told me to increase the dose to 100mg this month so heres hoping that does the trick.

Hope everyone else is well and having a good day xxx


----------



## Clare R

Hi ladies, 

Firstly, congrats to KNokes on your BFP   Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 months. Can't believe you haven't told DH yet! Hope you don't get too many pregnancy side effects. 

Le-anne - sorry AF got you. Hopefully increased dose will work for you. 

Vicky - sounds like you're having an NHS nightmare. Can't really offer any words of advice as we normally get seen in 1-2 weeks at my NHS clinic. Sounds like going private is a good idea - certainly what I'd be doing in your position. 

Hi Jenny - hope you're ok hun. Any sign of AF yet? 

Wanting baby - hope you're ok. Think we all know how you feel in terms of putting your life on hold, feeling like its never going to happen. Can't really offer you any words of advice but certainly know how you feel. Sending you some positive vibes and praying its your month.     

Strawberry jam - hope 150mg works for you.

SF - Had a read of your IVF diary. Found it really useful for telling me what to expect at the IVF stage. Thanks for sharing.

Daisy - cycle buddy - how's it going? You ovulated quite a few days before me so will test before me. You feeling positive this month?   

Tama - How did the appointment go?  

Well its CD19 for me today. Went for my scan on Monday and had 1 follie at 26mm. Bit disappointed there was only 1 as it was my 1st month at 150mg still better than last month when I had a big fat zero! Fertiltiy nurse was really pleased with the size and said she hadn't seen 1 such a good size in a long time and gave me my trigger jab (I think double what I had a couple of months ago as I never ovulated with the jab that time). I thought it sounded a bit large and looking on the internet it seems a bit large. Not sure whether to be hopeful about this follie or not. DH came back from his trip to the Czech with flu which he then gave to me so been off work this week. Going back tomorrow. Now DH has hurt his back so BMS is no longer possible. I should have ovulated on Tues so fingers crossed we've done enough already! I think everything is going against us this month!! Anyway, now I'm on the long 2ww. 

Clare xx


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies

Just popped on quickly as I should be doing some work  

KNokes-Congratulations.    That is lovely news. Here's hoping you have a happy, healthy 8 months  

Clare - wow! That is a great sized follie. Don't be too down. I had one follie on my second cycle was totally bummed out but I had to keep tellking myself it only takes one. Everyone is different and maybe it is larger than normal but that could just mean it is very strong, healthy and ready to pop! My nurse told me that even after the scan and hCG that the follies keep growing so maybe it was just a little later on for you and he was a happy big follie already. I have everything crossed for you hun     The appointment went really well thank you. We are going to have IUI next and he doesn't seem to think there is currently a long wait for that, phew!!

Vicky - sorry you are being messed about so much. What is the latest update? Hope you are okay x

Wanting Baby - so sorry to read you are so down. I can't imagine how hard this is for you having had IVF and now just being told to get on with things with no monitoring! I totally know what you mean about having everything on hold, staying away from friends with babies and crying all the time, it sounds like my life! I found that talking to people really helped, everyone on this thread knows the pain you feel we are all here for you but if that is not enough maybe find out about seeing someone to talk things over. I had some hypnotherapy, we talked and went through how I was feeling, I found it really helpful, would still go if I hadn't had my hours cut at work. If you ever need to chat, rant or cry pm me hun   Hang in there  xx

Le-Anne - so very sorry af got you hun   She is an evil   You hang in there hun  

Sorry pc is going nuts will have to post and then do another, sorry!


----------



## Tama

Sorry! I'm back now. PC was letting me type but I couldn't see any of it!!

Okay so....

Jenny - hope you are okay hun. How is the tx going? x

Laura - how are you hun. What is happening at the moment with the tx? Hope you are okay xx

Daisy - hope the nights soon finish for you. I miss you   Hope this is your month hun   xxx

S/Jam - I really hope that the 15mg works for you. Best of luck hun    xx

NG - how are you hun? How are you feeling? Hope you are doing okay   xx

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all okay and that what ever you are doing at the moment I hope you are all doing well  

Well as for me...As I said to Clare the appointment went really well. Mr Boto, my cons, was so nice and helpful. I was totally lucky to get that last min appointment with him. He thinks we need to try IUI next so we are having a new test done on dh swimmers, they were all normal last time but they do a different test to see if they can break into the egg!!, some blood tests and then we are ready for the off. I think they will give me Clomid   to get things moving again with the trigger but then dh swimmer will be given a head start   I know this doesn't mean that I will be pg on the first round but it has given me back my HOPE which is really important. We are going in on Monday to do the tests and paperwork so I will know more next week. He did say that the wait for IUI wasn't long so I'm hoping we can start in the next couple of months  

I really hope you all have great weekends - lets hope the sun shines dh and I are doing a car boot on Sunday to get rid of all our rubbish, don't fancy sitting in a field in the wet  

Tamsin xx


----------



## Le-anne

Thanks Tamsin we are both trying not to let it get us down and just focus on this month now 

Glad to hear your appointment went well hun  We are doing a car boot sale on Sunday too so we will be joining you in hoping for sun! x


----------



## kdb

Just a quick one for me as DH and friend are waiting for me at the pub and I haven't had a post-gym shower yet!

KN - YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!      Congrats to you and DH - enjoy the BFP  

Yay Tamsin, that is so great about your appt and next steps!    Feels so much better after seeing a nice cons and feeling like you're doing 'something' again, doesn't it?  You and I could be IUI cycle buddies in October   That is interesting about re-testing DH's swimmers - I'll have to make sure we do that too.  Will you still be on the waiting list for IVF while doing IUI?

Clare - I ov'd on Tuesday too.  Crikey I thought my follie was big @ 22mm but yours is off the scale!  Well done!!!    for your 2WW  

Hi to everyone else!  Happy Friday!!

Andrea - I'm sorry you're feeling so down at the moment honeybee   We're all here for you whenever you need to off-load.  It is mental what TTC can do to your emotional state - some days are really really $hitty - but you're stronger than you think are if you've survived this rollercoaster for five years!  I'm not religious but when I was a teenager someone told me "God will never send you anything more than you can handle" and when I think about that it gives me a bit of a boost.  The most important thing right now is to stay close to DH - and if you feel like you both need a break from TTC, then it may be just the thing to clear your head for a while.

Really hope you're feeling a little bit better today   xoxoxo


----------



## vickym1984

Well, the private sec has to wait for my notes before she can book the appt, so hopefulyl mid week next week will book it.

Still no +OPK, but my lines are getting darker, so here's hoping. Had a mass of EWCM yesterday.

I O'd CD14 last cycle, I am hoping maybe if it takes longer maybe my egg will be more mature this time.


----------



## wanting baby

Hi Girls

Just a quick question,Not sure if i will get a definate answer as everyone is different. I have  heard that Clomid can extend you cycle, on average if there is one, how long can it go up to ? My cycle is usually  dead on 28 days, i am on  CD 25 today and waiting of day 28 to come not sure when to test if it hasnt arrived    i was thinking perhaps on day 35? what do you think. I feel that AF is just around the corner as i have started to ache and feel heavy. My ovaries are still swollen,  i can still feel them twinge everynow n then.

          fro a BFP for us all this month 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## tracey p

hi hope you dont mind me joining in here, after some advice! im sure i ovulted day 19(28/7) blood test day 21(31/7) no ovulation but showed ovulation on day28(7/ which i thought. the problem is my period still not arrived havin pregnancy symptoms tender boobs and yesterday and today nausea and some times retchin which i never get. also bein gettin like a jabbin pains down below nothing like period pain had 1 bit brown spotting yesterday on wiping(sorry)  could i be testing too early or is my body just tricking me to think im pregnant.  i know i just have to wait and c but so hard!!


----------



## Le-anne

Andrea - Its a pain knowing when to test if you're not sure of your cycle length isnt it   This has been my first cycle of clomid and I ended up testing on CD 31 as I was sure I should have had AF by then but the   ended up getting me on CD36 

Everyone is different of course and as I understand Clomid can shorten or lengthen your cycle. Sorry I can't be of much help!


----------



## Tama

Evening ladies,

Hope you are all enjoying the warm weather  

KD - I'm going to ask about the IVF waiting list on Monday when we have our appointment. I'm not sure how it works so have a list of things I want to ask. I can't wait to start this next treatment. My current cycle should finish next Wednesday but I'm sure all the blood tests etc will take a week or so to come back so guess we'll have to wait another cycle, maybe September or October. Would be cool if we started together. It would be so nice to share things and be able to ask questions. How are things with you? Are you feeling   this month? x

Vicky - hope you are okay hun. If you are getting EWCM then I guess you must be close to Ov. Best of luck with the appointment. Have a nice weekend. xx

Andrea - are you feeling a bit better now? How long have your cycles been. I would give it until the cd you had last time and then test if no af. I'll keep everything crossed for you     x

Le-anne- how are you? Hope you have picked yourself up and are feeling positive about this cycle. xx

Tracey - have you taken a test yet? How long are your cycles normally? I would wait for your last day and if no af then do a hpt. Best of luck and welcome to the thread xx

Hello to all the other girls. Hope you are okay and getting on ok with your tx. Looking forward to hearing from so of you soon.

Tamsin x


----------



## vickym1984

Still no surge today, and cervix has hardened up  

Will have to wait and see whats going on


----------



## kdb

Hi T - that would be fab if you could get started in September!!!  You'll be all clued-up about it by the time I join you in October   I've chatted briefly with the girls on the IUI thread and they're all lovely.  They'd had a couple of BFPs recently too  

Feeling ok-ish this cycle but I just have a feeling that IUI is what it's going to take for us.  Can't explain why, just a gut feeling.  Would love to be proven wrong of course!

Out of interest, how do they test whether the swimmers can break through into an egg?  I can't imagine they have 'spare' eggs on which to do the test??  Or maybe they do...    I'm intrigued!

 to everyone else - hope you're enjoying a chillaxing Sunday.  I'm about to make some lasagne for a friend who's been having chemo.  Need to make sure he's eating properly!  Fingers crossed that by the time I'm done the sun will have come out.

 and   ladies... where are all those BFPs


----------



## Tama

Hi KD

I have no idea how they test them. I have to say I came out and then kind of wished I'd asked at the time, I was just so happy I was getting on with the IUI I didn't stop to take a breath!! I will add it to my list and see if they can tell me tomorrow. I can't imagine that they have eggs but maybe they use something else?! I'll investigate and let you know.

The sun is out with us and we have overslept!! Missed the car boot   Will have to do it next weekend and pray it's warm an sunny!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Tamsin x


----------



## kdb

Hi T - I know what you mean!  At appts I'm so focused on the main outcome (ie, next tx) that my brain forgets everything else   Difficult to remain logical and pragmatic when there's so much at stake emotionally.

Glad the sun is shining for you - have a fab day  

xoxo


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Well as you can see i ma on cd 27, my usual cycles are 28 so i thnk i am just gonna wait n see, to be honest i cant face doing a test at the mo. It is strage as i have had no aches n pains kiek i did with IVF, no sore (.Y.) just twinges in my ovaries still, i very much doubt it will a positive this month, no harm in   though i guess.

if only i had a flip top belly so i could have a look inside and see wjat was going on, check lining and see if embie was growing , if only, if only, if only. 

hope you girls are ok, sounds liek we are all busy at differnt stages, ffingers crossed for us all to get that BFP this month.



Andrea
x x x


----------



## vickym1984

fx wantingbaby

Well,maybe I spoke too soon. My cervix is better today, and got a +OPK on the digital, so hopefully O today/tomorrow


----------



## stavie

Hi Ladies
Hope you don't mind me joining you! Got a question regarding DH . We have been told that his overall result is normal, but there were more abnormal sperm than normal sperm. However, when they correlate all of the tests he is in the "normal" catergory. (Hope this makes sense!!!)
Just wondered if there is anything we can do to improve this. 

Good luck to all for this month - lets hope there are some nice BFP's to come.
Thanks to Tama & Kd74 for their help on previous questions
Georgie xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Georgie - I can't speak from personal experience as my DH is ok (although I still have him taking a multi vitamin + co-enzyme Q10 + zinc every day!) however if you take a look at this thread, Y/Sue and I have posted some tips that could help.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=192146.msg2988918#msg2988918

Additionally things like acupuncture can improve SA but this requires a bit more of an investment in terms of time and money - so you could start off with supplements, ensure he's eating lots of fruit and veg, cutting back on alcohol, getting some exercise, and so on.

Also, no tight pants! 

Vicky - great news about the +opk!!!    for you for this month!

Wanting - I like the idea of a flip top belly  No more poas needed.  that it's a surprise BFP for you


----------



## stavie

Thanks
Ive had a look at the link and have noted the supplements so will be at Boots first thing tomorrow!!

Flip top belly would just be amazing!  
x


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Oh well woke up this morning with very strong AF pains, i guess i didnt need to worry about when to test and how long my cycle is going to be as my delightfully AF is prob going to arrive bang on time   she never ceases to amaze me - i can always rely on her though.

Day 27, so lets see what tomorrow bring, she pains in the front are quite strong, no mistake on whats coming as it sure aint a pregnancy    
oh and just to rub it in a bit more, my work friend gave birth to a baby boy yesterday, nothing like rubbing it in my face is there!!!
Andrea 
x x


----------



## Le-anne

Ah sorry to hear that Andrea  The old   held out til day 36 for me I was gutted as got my hopes up with the cycle being so long   Hope the next few days pass without too much discomfort for you hun sending you lots of      

How's everyone else getting on?

I am on CD5 of increased meds (100mg) and beginning to feel what I am assuming are the side effects I escaped on the lower dose last cycle - tearful/emotional/moody! Its my DP I feel more sorry for really I'm sure he thinks I am completely   

Anyway hope you are all well and lets       for some   on here soon!!!!


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi ladies

Am on cd 24 and all weekend i have done nothing but eat things and throw them straight back up and felt lightheaded.  Has anyone else ever experienced this with clomid following ovulation.

C xxx


----------



## daisy22

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I havn't been on for ages!

Life has been crazy busy- work is manic and have been away to london. Sorry for negelecting you all.

CD 25 today- no symptoms of any kind at all! 

I will try to pop on and do some personals later in the week.

Love Daisy


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Well im now officially on my cycle due date.. day 28. No sign of AF this morning although i know she is just rounsd the corner.I had the front cramps yesterday which seemed to ease off, notyhing today, but on past experience that does nto measn anythign as 3 failed IVF cramps have all been the same. I am guessing that AF will be here by Thursday/Friday. I am hoping to learn something from this 1st cycle with Clomid, i didnt see a surge this month my cb digital was on 2 bars for over a week and i missed a couple of days as you all know. So, as they say you ov approx 14 dyas before your period i can work it out a little nearer, and concentrate on those days. I guess everyday without AF is positive but i am not getting my hopes up. 

Anyone testing soon??

           for some BFP             

Andrea

x x x


----------



## Tama

Morning!

Andrea - I'll keep everything crossed for you hun.   that this is a +ve month for you and you do get your  xx

Daisy - yippee!!   you're back!!!! Sorry things have been crazy busy for you. Hope things settle down soon. I'm a day ahead of you I think I'm cd27 today and you are cd26? Let's hope it's our month hun   I'll pm you xxxx

Dolly - I've never had those type of s/e on Clomid. Sorry I can't be much help. Let's hope they are positive signs   x

Le-anne - how are you hun? I took 100mg of Clomid and I too felt tearful and emotional most of the time! Oh the joy! Let's hope this it does the trick for you this cycle and then it will all be worth it   x

Stavie - hi hun. How are you? Hope the pm was helpful, not sure it was really   xx

KD - how are things with you? What cd are you on now? Well I asked about the tests they do on dh swimmers for the IUI and the fertility nurse told me they spin them but they also put up barriers to see how many get through. I'm guessing they use the speed etc to test for different things. She did the test while we went through the paperwork and before we left said so far so god so that means we can go for the IUI, phew!! xx

Vicky - hi hun. Have you had a +ve on the opk now? I still haven't been able to get mine to give me one so will have to try again next month   Hope you are okay xx

Hope everyone else is okay. Laura hope things with the IVF are going okay   Sending you all lots of   vibes xx

Well as you can see dh swimmers past their tests yesterday so that is wonderful. The fertility nurse was lovely did dh bloods while we where there and I have to have mine done on cd2-cd4 of next cycle as they have to rerun hormone tests plus HIV and HB. Now I know there are a few of us moving onto IUI so don't let this knock that but I did have a wobble yesterday coz a) she said it could be up to 18 weeks to be seen at Bourn Hall and Mr Boto had said not as long as that so that was a bit of a blow and b) she said the success was 17% per cycle which seems sooo low to me. She said she would fight for us to go to IVF but that really coz of my age she thought trying IUI would be best, so this is what we have decided to do. We are very lucky and can up to 6 new IUI's and 3 fresh IVF's. The only thing with the IUI first is that if none of them work we have to go back to GP and then wait to see Mr Boto and then be re-refered to Bourn Hall   crazy!! All in all it was a good day but I just feel a bit down about the wait time I was thinking maybe we could start in Sept or Oct but now it could be Dec   If anyone has so up lifting IUI success stories please let me know....I need to feel positive before we start this not going into it feeling negative  

Thanks for listening to the mainly me post   xx

Tamsin xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Tama-Yea sunday, think I O'd yesterday as temps went up this morning.

Hubby and I have been arguing today though as I want him to come to a private appt with me in sep to review his SA, but he doesn't see the point for the sake of a month


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Girls 

Hope you are all doin ok.

Vickym - Glad you ovulated huney, hoping DH will come around xxx

Tama - I hope there positive signs to, but got af type pains today and no longer feeling sick 

Wanting baby - Good luck for testing hun, i due to test on friday/saturday so not far from each other.

I have had a bit of news that has knocked me for six abit, my cousin who is a year younger than me split up with her fella of seven years in november as they kept falling out cause he wants kids.  She ended up going back to him about six weeks ago and she rang me last night to tell me she was pregnant...... i replied with i thought you were trying to get your relationship back on track to which she replied yes this baby is part of the plan..... i am fuming, disheartened, sad and gloomy today.

Sorry for ranting girls...

C xxx


----------



## stavie

Hi all

Dolly, Its so hard when you hear of women getting pregnant so quickly and with such little planning! My DH and I took over 12 months to decide that the time was right only to find that I have PCOS and its not as easy as we thought it would be. Doesn't always seem fair does it? Your symptoms do have positive signs so good luck. 
I'm due to also test this sunday and this 2ww is sooo hard! Itching to test with a first response on Thurs - what do you all think
I'm pretty sure that it is a neg as my boobs are not at all sore (which in the past when i ovulate & when AF comes they are agony). Its been my first month with clomid and the trigger shot so I'm trying not to over analyze any twinges!
 for lots of BFP for you all. 
Georgie x


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Stavie

Thanks for your reply.

It is such a hard journey, but i will not let this beat me.

My boobs are really sore and got aches at the sides bit like period pains, i dont know if i am just hoping to much.

I fancy a first reponse to be honest to but better had nt or the     will be after us


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies, sounds like we are well overdue for some good news on this thread and some BFPs?!    

        
        
        

Vicky - hope you managed some BMS before the argument  Fingers crossed your DH changes his mind - I took mine to the first private appt but none since. Maybe DH thinks he might feel embarrassed if his SA results aren't good? Whatever the results, it won't be anything new to the consultant - they've seen it all before, so there's no need to feel self-conscious.

Hi Le-anne - last tablet today? Hope the s/e settle down for you soon. Know what you mean about a long cycle getting our hopes up - very cruel - I had the same on Clomid 

Daisy - hellooooooooooooooooo!!! 

Hi Dolly, Wanting, Georgie 

Hi T - today is CD18 for me (in sync with the date this month  ). Congrats on getting the process moving with IUI!!! And thanks for letting me know about the tests... v interesting. I will def ask about this at my appt. Great that your DH's passed the test 

What is the HB test they'll do for you? Eeek, if I have to have bloods done CD2-4 that will be another month down the drain because my AF is due while we're on holiday  (Although my blood results are almost a year old so I prob should get them re-done...)

Yeah, the pg rates for IUI aren't great. Did some googling but there doesn't seem to be any clear reason. One suggestion I read was that a lot of cons still suggest couples with male factor issues do IUI when they should be recommending IVF instead, and so this brings down IUI success rates. My personal opinion is that it could be to do with the hit and miss of the IUI timing... the assumption is a trigger will cause ov 24-48 hours later so most IUIs I've read about on FF are done 36 hours after the trigger. But if you ov early then you've missed the egg and it's not like you can BMS before the IUI just in case!

What's good for you is that you've had the trigger before so you know how you'll respond. Has your clinic said how they work out the timing for the IUI? Or will they do extra scans so they get it just right? I read a post on a US forum where a woman was scanned daily approaching ov - including the day of IUI to ensure they hadn't missed the optimal timing.

That is crazy about having to be re-referred via your GP if no luck with the IUIs?! I will never understand some of the NHS processes, esp ones like that which only create extra work for everyone involved, not just the patient 

... I'm doing ok, thanks  My job role is going to be changing come October, as part of "resource realignment" in our team. Just hoping the new role won't be too stressful.  Had an unexpected scan on Friday as my temps hadn't gone up and I called the clinic asking about a trigger shot. Scan showed no sign of the follie (which was 22mm last Tues) plus lining had turned white which apparently is a sign of ov. Unfortunately my temps are still all over the place so I think my progesterone level is low. Can only assume that with no Clomid the pcos is rearing its ugly head in the form of excess oestrogen. No sore nipples or (.)(.) [lol if only my boobs did look like that!] Also had lower back ache + dull pre-AF type pains daily since Saturday 

Well, must away to the gym.  Going to walk there as we've been blessed with a lovely warm and sunny evening here in London town.

Ciao everyone!!!


----------



## vickym1984

We got BMS in last night, and we are ok now, so can tonight too

So, if O was eysterday we will have Ov, Ov-1 day, Ov-3 days and Ov+1 (although this one probably wont be of much use)


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Everyone,
I've been prescribed provera and clomid today and not really 100% what to expect, any help will be appreciated xxx


----------



## trixxi

Hello ladies  

Hows everyone doing 
I've been kinda awol from here for a while!!!
Have been having my own personal battle with this whole ttc malarkay!!  So,  having had nearly two months off i definitely feel ready to start my clomid journey again, got 3 cycles left to go, so ready for some more weird and wonderful se  

You girls have been busy  , have i missed any bfps

 Dianne... welcome, hows things with you  This is a great place for support, feel free to post as many questions as you like, there are plenty of us on here with lots of different experiences and we all like nothing more than to help out wherever we can  


         
    
      

T xx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Just thought i would drop in quick to update you ....

Well i am on day 28, apart from the cramps i had yesterday which were a very normal sign of AF even through IVF, No sign of her today   i guess no news is good news but i am trying not to get my hopes up  as i have had no symptons, no sore (.Y.) so i guess its a tell tale in its self . I just            . I will be                                     so hard tonight that AF STAYS AWAY.

Wishing all BFP's this month 

Andrea
x x x


----------



## dianne1985

Thank you Trixxi,
Well me n my husband have been ttc for just over a yr now with no luck , i have only had 2 periods since comin off the pill and am not ovulating. Consultant prescribed me with provera and clomid today, provera to kick start my period and clomid to stmulate my ovaries. He never went into great detail of what to expect or anything just that i need a blood test on cd21. Can any1 give me an idea of what to expect please?   Im really excited to think i cud b pregnant soon but dont wanna build my hopes up too far to be shattered if i get a BFN xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Diane

I am currently on cycle 2 of clomid (cd18 today). What days of your cycle are you taking clomid on?

If you are just getting a blood test, I would be tempted to chart your fertily signs from day 1 of your period, as the blood test is best done 7 days post ovulation, which day 21 of your cycle isn't always

If you go to http://www.fertilityfriend.com you can learn about charting your basal body temperature, using ovulation tests and checking your cervical fluid, to pinpoint ovulation

/links
Please note that this site is not one of our sites, even though the name is similar


----------



## wanting baby

Morning Girls

Well day 29 and NO sign of AF   trying not to get my hopes up as i said i dont haev any symptons, no sore (.Y.) but i dont have any AF pains either. This could just be bacuse of the meds being different as never been on Clomid b4 so still not sure what to expect.

Good luck everyone

COME ON THE BFP

Hope you all have a lovely day, its gonna be a hot one they say 


Andrea 
x x x


----------



## vickym1984

wanting baby-got everythign crossed for you. Do you know when you O'd (any O pain?) and what days did you take the clomid?


----------



## dianne1985

vickym1984 said:


> Hi Diane
> 
> I am currently on cycle 2 of clomid (cd18 today). What days of your cycle are you taking clomid on?
> 
> If you are just getting a blood test, I would be tempted to chart your fertily signs from day 1 of your period, as the blood test is best done 7 days post ovulation, which day 21 of your cycle isn't always
> 
> If you go to http://www.fertilityfriend.com you can learn about charting your basal body temperature, using ovulation tests and checking your cervical fluid, to pinpoint ovulation


Hi yeah im just getting blood test done on cd21, I am taking provera at the min so wont start clomid until next week- but when i do ill be taking it on cd2-cd6


----------



## kdb

Morning everyone! Wow, it's meant to get to 30*c today in London - yippee! Working from home today so might have to sneak outside for a lunch break and catch some rays      

Hey Trixxi - good to see you back 

Andrea - we're     for you too! Can't believe how long it's been since we had a BFP on this thread. You could be it!

Welcome Dianne!  Joining FF was the best thing you could've done - I've learned so much from the ladies on this site and had great support from everyone.

You can expect to get a withdrawal bleed 2-14 days after you finish the Provera (although my consultant said some ladies start a bleed before they finish the tabs). I started four days after the last tab. You should count Day 1 (CD1) as the first day of 'full flow' before 3pm - so, disregard any spotting or old brown blood. (Some cons says 12 noon, some 3pm, some 6pm...?!)

Most of us on this thread have taken Clomid at night; that way you can sleep through some of the side effects - although everyone is different. Some ladies have been teary, moody, achy, headaches, etc - but you could be one of the lucky ones (like me  ) who just had a few hot flushes and that was it.

Here is a link to some useful info on Clomid:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

As Vicky said, temp charting can give you lots of insight into your cycle and how you're responding to Clomid, especially as you're not having any scans done in the first half of your cycle. Checking your cervical mucus (CM) is another good fertility indicator, although for some women Clomid can dry you up. Also, you might get twinges in your lower abdomen around the time you ov.

The "Day 21" blood test for progesterone assumes you ov on CD14, which many of us don't! As Vicky mentions, get your blood test done seven days after you ov (which you'll see by either i) your temp chart, as your temp spikes upwards after ov, and/or ii) your last day of fertile CM (egg white cervical mucus)) then you'll get a true reading of your progesterone levels.

... the main thing is to know we're all here to help - no question is a silly question 

Sending you lots of luck and 

xoxo


----------



## stavie

Wanting baby - I am       for you!
How long are your cycles normally?
Like vickym, ive got everything crossed for you 
xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Diane, I did CD2-6 both cycles, and 1st cycle I did O on CD14 but this one was CD 17

I take mine at night, and have had slight nausea whilst taking the tbalets about an hr after, but not bad really. Have been getting emotional too


----------



## vickym1984

KD-Have you O'd yet?

I think I am 2dpo, just got to wait for tomorrow temp to confirm

Now I know that I O on the day after first +OPK I may not temp next cycle, will see how I feel

My LP last cycle was only 10 days, although is normally 12/13. Was going to wait out to 15dpo before testing, but will have to be 13dpo as I am planning on going clubbing that night so will need to know if I can drink


----------



## kdb

Hi Vicky - I ov'd last Tuesday (CD11!!!!!  Way too early in my mind, but follie was big enough and the cons said it's just down to the meds).

Ov was confirmed by scan on CD14 and a coverline on fertilityfriend *but* my temp since ov has been very erratic (not like on Clomid) and too many dips below coverline.  FF gave me a coverline based on EWCM on CD9 and 11.  If I delete the CM from both those days it shows me as not having ov'd at all!  So, this week I've not been feeling as +ve as last week.

Had prog blood test this morning and find out the result later today.  Had pre-AF aches and pains on and off from Saturday til Monday, when I had an extra acupuncture appt for a bit of a boost.  Felt as though my LP was going to end up being 7 days 

Managed to get an appt with ... **oooh hang on, phone is ringing**





... ok, just spoke with nurse and my prog was 105.8 nmol/L.  Gosh!  Didn't see that coming.  

Sorry V, you can ignore my ramblings about erratic temps!  Can only think they were caused by some late nights (can't handle 1am bedtimes on a school night anymore!) and some disrupted sleep due to work worries.  Anyway, I've managed to get an appt with cons Mr B on 28/8 before we go on two weeks hols to get us sorted to try IUI as soon as we can.

Are you coming to London to go clubbing?  Whereabouts?  DH and I used to go out a lot when we were younger, mostly in Brixton and Vauxhall.  Happy days!

Do your friends know you're TTC?

... good luck for testing on 13dpo        

Have to say, I admire the way you have worked out your cycles so quickly and that you 'know' your body   Esp the cervix checking.  Not sure I could do that.  Have enough trouble some days deciding how to describe the CM according to FF's descriptions!

xoxo


----------



## kdb

Hi Tamsin - have been looking around at various clinic live birth rates for IUI and they can vary hugely!

My clinic (Hammersmith) has a very low success rate for women in my age group 35-37 - it's only 8%. (Slightly better if you're under 35, it's 12%.)

But at UCH it is 17% - more than double Hammersmith's. (Their IVF live birth rates are 49% for women <35!!!!!!!!!!! And 48% for women 35-37!!!)

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/



/links


----------



## wanting baby

Hey girls

Just read all of the posts and forgot the questions you asked me lol x

MY cycles are regular as clockwork every month ,28 days on the nose, even after the failed IVF i went back to 28 days. i started Clomid on day 2 and took it till day 6. I did try n follow ov with a cb digital but i thnk you all know how that went. Managed to get up to 2 bars missed a couple of days and then back onto 2 bars, so not sure if i got the 3rd bar,  it was prob the days that i missed, no ov pain as such but i did feel ovaries getting very active and shaking around when i walk. I used to get that with IVF so who knows. 

Havent had any pains as such today, feel very heavy and bloated, NO sore (.Y.) though which is strange and they havent changed in shape, when we did IVF i took extra progesterone to assist my lining and my (.Y.) nearly exploded, so like i said i am not holding out much hope at all, it is probably just the clomid extending the cycle... No harm in                      though  

It will be day 30 tomorrow so have said that if i dont have an AF by Sat 30th, i will test. 

I am                    for us all thins month 

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## vickym1984

Keeping everything crossed WB, how you can wait that long is amazing lol

KD-will keep everything crossed for you too, not going into london clubbing, just a local club here


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Vicky

Thank for the wishes, i am secretly      but tryign to be optimistic about it all  x i would love to be confident enough to  test a bit sooner but have had 3 negitive tests through IVf so i am not rushing to get them back out again. On the last IVF round which was 5 weeks, i wee'd in a plastic cup and went back to bed,    i let DH do the test as i knew it would not be good news, so do not have much desire to test x x

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## stavie

WB - I know what you mean about testing. I'm 10dpo (day 25) and have no pg symptoms so am convinced its a BFN so am putting off the desire to test (which I'm normally itching to do by now!!!!)

Kd74 - got fingers and toes crossed for you. I've taken my temp every morning for last 18mths but since i started treatment Ive been told by my consultant and the head nurse that temp taking should not be done as it is proven to be unreliable. Ive read "Taking charge of your fertility" which is v pro temp taking & even though my consultant tells me off for taking my temp, I still do it.

Hi to all the other ladies
X


----------



## wanting baby

Hey girls

Well day 30 today, no sign of AF, Few cramps in right ovary area      i did some calculations last night whilst i was tryign to get to sleep, if i Ov at all it may have been day 16 or 21?? So AF is probably due today, tomorow or by the weekend so definately not getting hopes up.

DH just says its not our luck that after all IVF that Clomid works so already getting bits ready for next cycle   

Good luck to you all 

COME ON THOSE BFP          

Andrea
x x x


----------



## serenfach

Ello all.. lurker-in-limbo here 

*wantingbaby*.. sending you a whole heap of  vibes and  Xx You just never know.. Clomid has a way of surprising people when they least expect it!

Hi to everyone else.. best of luck to those on their 2ww. It would be great to see some long awaited BFP's in here  A big hello to all the newbies.. you'll find tonnes of help and support on here 

I'm still in limbo, waiting for af to come so that I can start the Pill [I don't have to have injections to down regulate like many other women [yippee!] I'll have to take that until 7th October.. a scan on 12th October.. and then I start up regging. EC is provisionally booked [depending on whether or not my ovaries respond to the Pill properly] for w/c 26th October. It dawned on me last week just how _NOT_ so far away that date is!  We've just come back from a great break in Switzerland.. what an awesome place  I got myself a tan in the space of 3 days.. it was hotter than the last time we went to Spain! Nuts.

While I'm here, I wanted to say a big thank you too, to all those of you who offered me support over the past 7 months. It's been much appreciated  Many of those who were here when I joined last year have moved on now, either to new tx or they had their BFP's  Hope you're all ok girls!

For those still here, a special thank you to you *Daisy, Trixxi, SS, Bunny, Tama, Jenny, DK, CU and KD* 

ps - Anyone know of any good herbal remedies for sleep? I won't take 'Kalms' because it contains Valerian [<< addicitive!] and Lavender doesn't work for me. Since I was given my drugs and dates for IVF, I've not had more than 4 hrs sleep in a night [I tend to crash on the couch some days, after work, which doesn't help I know..] I really need to get my sleeping pattern back.

Laura Xx


----------



## kdb

Hello Laura lovely 

Switz sounds fab - whereabouts did you go? I love it there... so clean, green and beautiful. (Reminds me of NZ  Peep peep!)

Re; sleep aids - you could try 5-HTP from Holland & Barrett. It's an amino acid that is the pre-cursor to serotonin. Serotonin improves mood and can makes you feel sleepy. You can also try foods that contain tryptophan such as turkey, nuts, dairy (eg, glass of warm milk like the old wives' tale!), fish and chicken.

Here's some info on 5-HTP:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-Hydroxytryptophan

and on the food:
http://www.nutritional-supplements-health-guide.com/sources-of-tryptophan.html

It's fine to take 5-HTP whilst on the Pill but I'd stop when you begin the IVF meds. Acpuncture or reflexology could help with the sleep then if you're still having trouble.

26th October is *SO* not far away!!! All the best SF - I can't believe your TTC journey has been so long - I'm full of admiration for you. Wishing you all the best - do let us know how you get on. You've been so supportive to us all, and like I've said before, you'll make a super mum!     

WB - good luck for Saturday   

Georgie - thanks honeybee! Yep, my clinic and even my acupuncturist said not to chart, esp if it stressed me out, but I found it v reassuring whilst on Clomid so will continue with it regardless! Also just finished reading TCOYF. Some of the photos in there are pretty full on! Had no idea that's what a cervix looked like  Keep +ve for the rest of your 2WW!

/links
"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## JW3

Hiya SF     good to hear from you, gosh you are all planned out then, takes a long time when you are going on the pill first doesn't it?  I always have herbal tea to get me to sleep there are some that are specially for that although cammomile and mint is great (together I know sounds a bit yuk but they taste alright really.)  Also on Tuesday I tried hypnotherapy and the woman gave me a cd which hypnotises you then doesn't wake you up after so you can use it when your going to bed which has been quite good.  Also I use an aromatherapy burner loads, going into Leeds now to buy some more pre-mixed aromatherapy stuff.

Well I am on cd5 had a good day yesterday and managed not to go barmy so hopefully the rest will be ok, seems ages until the next scan on Monday.  Hoping there are two big juicy follicles growing, 1 on each side would be fab.    

Hi everyone else, I am reading this thread all the time but just not posting too much  

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi Ladies

Well am on cycle day 27 today, normal cycle 28/29 days so not long to go, still got sore boobs and a few twinges downstairs so think af is on the way.  Fingers crossed though but trying not to get my hopes up.

Wanting baby, good luck to you hun.

   for everyones BFP

C xxx


----------



## Tama

Hi ladies

Laura - so lovely to hear from you   Taking a pill does seem much better than injections   I wish you all the luck on the world hun. I've been reading about IVF and although it is a much more involved process the results are v good   Thank you for all your support over the last 6 months, you've  been a star   Let me know how you get on xxx

Dolly - I have everything crossed for you hun. Let's   it's a BFP for you. The sore boobs are a good sign. I have no 'signs' so guessing the witch will turn up just when I get my hopes up   Let us know how you get on xxx  

KD - WOW!! You are the knowledge Queen   Thank you for all the info re IUI. I have had a look at Bourn Hall and their stats are pretty much what the hopsital told me. I think from the website they are saying from 100 ladies 22 when on to have babies so that's 22% so a little higher than the hospital told me. Although I want to get on with things there is still a part of me that is   for a BFP before we start   I'm waiting for af to turn up so I can go and have my blood tests done. On Clomid I always had a 28 day cycle, I'd spot on cd27 and on cd28 then cd1 would be next, however I'm cd29 today!! But saying that before Clomid I had a 30 day cycle so maybe I've gone back to that. I don't feel different and don't have spotting, I hate that I get my hopes up knowing that af will just turn up and bight me on the bum   Anyway enough of my rubbish. How are you? xx

Jenny - lovely to hear from you, best of luck this month hun    xx

Wanting baby- I really do hope that Clomid has done the trick for you and that you get a wonderful BFP this weekend. Waiting is tough and so is trying to keep your 'hopes' in check but I'm   for a  for you   xx

Stavie - I'm with you. Testing so how makes it worse I think when you test. I can't explain it but af turning up is so very hard but buying a test and seeing only one line again and again can be a bit soul destroying. I am sending you loads of    let us know who you get on xxx

Vicky - hiya. How are you hun? xxx

Daisy - hope you are okay hun. No long now until the house move, v exciting   Any news yet? I'm   for you and sending you tones of   I'll pm you xxxx

Dianne - hi   Hope you are okay. How are things going for you? xxx

Clare - haven't heard from you in a bit. Really hope you are okay babe xxx

NG - so goes for you babe, hope you are okay xxx

DK - I really hope you are okay too hun. Haven't heard back from you so I'm hoping it was good news and that you are okay. Thinking of you xx

Hi to all the girls. I hope that you are all okay and I'm sending out loads of      for you all. 

Well as I said I'm cd29 today, I've had 30 day cycles in the past pre-Clomid so I'm not getting carried away, well trying not too   I don't have tests in the house so can't be tempted into doing one. Last time this happened it was a BFN and af turned up about 6 hours later!! So this time I'm trying to stay cool and just wait. I have to say I've been doing a lot of   but I guess what will be will be. I know there are a few of us all 'waiting' at the moment so I'm   for all of us and hoping it's  all round   

Tamsin xx


----------



## Le-anne

Hey girls 

Sorry no personals but we are right in the thick of moving house at the mo so its just a quick one to check in and say hi. Hope everyone is ok? Anyone due to test soon? Come on those BFP!!!!

I am on CD 8 so nothing to report really, although stressful this moving house lark is helping keep me busy which means less time worrying about all this ttc stuff which is good!

Anyway hope you all have a great weekend will try and find time to get back online soon


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Tama- Keeping everything crossed for you. I am ok, cd 20, 3dpo so got a week or so to wait now, zzzz


----------



## bunny73

Hello ladies  

Have been lurking, but thort as i have the afternoon off work id pop in and see how ur all doing!!

Wanting baby, doolydaydream and Tama - just wanted to wish u all luck, will keep fingers X for you all, some bfp's on here wud be fab news   .

Kd74 - hows things with you??  

JennyW - good luck with ur scan, hopefully there will be some nice strong follies ready for you!!   

Le-anne - good luck with the move, hope all is going well.  

Vickym1984 - hello, hws u??  

SF - really good to hear from you, glad your well (apart from the lack of sleep!! I know that feeling very well!!)
Things are moving quickly for u now, that date will come round so fast!! I wish you the best of luck...   .
And i hope we can all keep supporting u here, as you have always done a good job at supporting us.. .

As for me, i havent been up to much, im babysitting tonite and tomoro nite and am going to V festival on sat, sun its DH's b.day, so have a nice busy wkend ahead!!
My dad has said that he could pay for us to have IVF privatley  .  so am having a think about this at the mo, not sure if we should go for it or wait till next year and have treatment on the nhs??!!  

Big hello's to you all, especially all the newbies,
Big hugs,
Becky xXx


----------



## dianne1985

Hello  
I've been prescribed provera to kick start my period so have one tablet left to take 2moz, just waiting for period to arrive after then to start my first round of 50mg clomid. Im gonna be taking it on CD 2-6. I know i shouldnt get too excited incase it doesnt work but i really cant help it! xxx


----------



## JW3

Dianne - good luck - really hope you are lucky first time    

Here's some babydust to get those clomid BFPs going
       

I am hoping my ovulation induction cycle works this time as well.        I am on cd6 - any cycle buddies out there?

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## vickym1984

I'm getting annoyed now, I rang the private secretary today and apparently my notes aren't held where I go for the appointments, they are filed in one of the other hospitals (3 all together) in our trust, and they still haven't been forwarded to my nhs hosp for the private secretary to pick up (she requested it last thursday)

I reallyhope they are there when she goes next tuesday, as i want to book an appt for mid sep,and they wotn book the appt until she has the notes


----------



## dollydaydream

Higirls

Vicky - i hope your notes get sorted soon  

Dianne - Good luck with first tx

Jenny - Good luck fro ovulation

wanting baby - how you doin

Well for me i am on OTD, me and dh have decided to leave a few more days, as i have heard clomid lengthens your cycle so though i would wait and see if af arrives before i go tempting fate and wasting more money, to be honest i feel a bit scared of seeing that negative and i know it sounds stupid would rather wait and see af or not. xxxx

C xxx


----------



## stavie

Hi Dolly
I know what you mean about being scared to test. Well, I gave in and tested last night (3 days early) and got a BFN and I know its early but I'm pretty sure the result is correct. This is the first time I have tested as previous times with clomid i have not even ovulated so have not previously had the proper 2ww!
Like Tama says, its soul destroying to get that result and it has showed me to NEVER test early again. I think its easier to wait for AF to come than to see the neg result.  

Vickym - why is our NHS soooooo unbelievably frustrating Hope that the notes are there next week and your appt gets sorted.
Dianne - really hope your first month on clomid gets you a BFP - it does happen you know so stay positive!
Hi to everyone else.
Stavie x


----------



## stavie

Forgot to ask about acupuncture. Ive seen that kd74 has it and ive wondered if i should give it a go. Do you have it weekly, and even through the 2ww?
I'm in Cheshire and there is a lady practising acupunture and also specialises in fertility so wondered if i should give her a go - she is £75 for initial session though !!!!!!


----------



## JW3

Stavie - gosh £75 sounds like a lot, I would maybe shop around my first session cost about £40 I think and there are a lot of acupuncture practitioners around now.  I have tried it a lot but it didn't really help for me with my pcos.  Think I prefer reflexology and hypnotherapy although the hypnotherapy is quite expensive.


----------



## kdb

Hi Stavie - Jenny's right - that is quite exe! I paid £50 for my first session and £40 for subsequent sessions (lasting 1 hour) and even that is on the high side!

You could post on the Acupuncture thread and ask if anyone has experience of a therapist local to you:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=388.0

It's also worth checking on the British Acupuncture Council site:
http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/

Acupuncture isn't for everyone, but I love it  I don't feel any pain or discomfort, and I come away from an appt feeling super-relaxed. I started in Jan this year, several months before I began taking fert meds. I'd had amenorrhea for 8 or so months and after 6 weeks of acu + herbs + abdominal massage I had a period. Unfortunately it was a one-off til I took Provera and began Clomid three months later - but I've continued with the acu, approx fortnightly - including the 2WW. (Stopped the herbs the minute I started the fert meds.)

If you can find a therapist who is priced more reasonably (I would say £25-£35 for someone outside of London, practising at their home) then it's worth a try. If you enjoy it, you can discuss with them how frequently your appts would be. If they suggest weekly I'd be a bit suspicious! Be sure to let them know at each appt where you are in your cycle so they can tailor the session accordingly. Also, ask for a discount if you want to book a number of sessions in advance.

Last thing (sorry this has turned into an epic)... if you or your DH have private medical insurance you may be able to get some or all of the acupuncture fees reimbursed, depending on your policy and on your 'condition'. You'll likely need a referral from your GP and I know for certain that BUPA covers amenorrhea. (I'm getting all my osteopath appts 100% reimbursed by BUPA!)

Hope this helps?

... just read your earlier post about the test. I know what you mean! I did the same in my first Clomid cycle and I'll never forget staring at the test, willing another line to appear.  Never again!

(Well except I've been told by the clinic that I have to test next Friday morning before my cons appt - no point me talking to him about IUI if I'm pg! It will be CD28 which is verrrry early but I ov'd on CD11 so I reckon 17dpo is ok to test in the absence of any aunties showing up


----------



## kdb

Almost forgot to say  and   to you Bunny!

Wow, that's so generous of your Dad to make that offer.  Definitely something worth considering.  Have a fantastic time at V - fingers crossed the rain stays away for you and DH.  

Vicky - that's rubbish about your notes.  Hope you can get everything sorted on Tuesday.

Dolly - waiting a few more days is the best thing to do.  Really hoping it's a  for you after all you've been through.

Jenny -   for your follies to grow!

Hi T - what are you up to this weekend?  BBQ??!

        

Gotta run, late for the gym as always....


----------



## wanting baby

.


----------



## wanting baby

Hey Girls

Ooops not sure what happened there  

Well im on day 31 now, had a few niggles this afternoon so not sure what is happening. Perhaps AF IS on her way. Can i ask if anyone else has had this ?? a si knwo Clomid can lengthen the cycle.   . Spoke to my friend at work today and she started to get so excited as since the IVF i told everyone that i had stopped trying.  My friend is so lovely and she came to me to tell me that she had a near miss/ false alarm x she is so desperate to get pg, so i decided to confide i her and tell her about the Clomid. I have said that i will not test until next Saturday, she thinks i am   but understands why i am not jumping the gun. 

I know how you feel Dolly, i am the same, that is why i am waiting another week before testing, to make duoble sure as i cant face seeing another negitive     

I so hope that there  are lots of BFP THIS MONTH         AND         for everyone.

Andrea


----------



## serenfach

*KD*  Thanks for the info re sleeping aides. You know, a glass of warm milk with a few sprinkles of chocolate powder might just do the trick - it used to when I was little. Thing is, it's not so much I can't get to sleep, it's more I'm waking at like 4am or earlier some days and I just cannot get back to sleep  << I am mrs. grump lol I'll also go take a peep at that 5-HTP too. Thanks Xx Just read your sig: _'good folly + lining 7.6mm or 9mm depending on which sonographer I believe... prog 105...'_ When are you due to test? It all looks good, babe     Oh and as for Switzerland.. we went to Geneva. Long story.. I took my DH for his Bday.. it was actually a visit to CERN [global physics experiment.. he wanted to see it.. I married a Physics geek lol] and I even managed to get the Director General to meet him. He was chuffed to bits 

*Jenny*.. that hypno CD sounds great. I have whale song and rainforest CD's etc, but while they relax me a little, they don't much help me sleep. I might look into a hypno one. I was banned from using aromatherapy lol [thanks to my hubs].. long story. Hope those follies of yours grow huge and strong! >>  <<

*Tama*.. you tested yet?? Oh I'm so hoping you get your BFP, sweetie. You've been a darlin' to me with your support.. I'm hoping all the giant  vibes I'm sending you will help, one way or the other  It's an oddity, but you said about testing before and af has turned up within hours.. that's happened to me so many times it's freaky. It's like your body 'knows'  It's probably due to the release re nerves/stress etc, but it's still freaky nonetheless.

*Leanne*.. not long and you'll be on Welsh soil properly  Hope the locals are nice to you! They're all a bit strange down that way so I hear [lol.. kidding.. I just said that in a Pirate's accent]

Thanks, *Bunny*  Re your dad offering to pay.. that's such a generous thing for him to do  On the one hand, at the age of 22 I would hold on the IVF and wait the 10 months [I've read so many stories of women who have serious fertility issues managing to get their BFP's naturally] On the other hand, sometimes age doesn't really matter, does it, so if you're ready and wanting it more than anything else and 'waiting' isn't an option because of those reasons, then I would snap your dad's hand off in a jiffy! 

Some of you are talking about testing early and the soul destroying effects of seeing negatives all the time.. I used to be such a POAS addict it's not real. I never seemed to learn the lesson and would spend pounds and pounds on them every cycle, but it came to the point [I believe it was when I 'celebrated' my 50th BFN in a row] that I decided to give it up as a bad habit  Nowadays I [try as hard as I can!!] to wait at least a week after af is due. The af is easier to accept somehow, as opposed to that lonely single line staring back at me. It's $hit, but tht's life. At least af brings proper closure to a cycle.. and the promise of a brand new opportunty for the next  

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned, too..  and  vibes to everyone!!!! 

While I'm here.. and slightly off topic.. if you were offered to stay in a job you loved, on decent money, great colleagues, good location, great boss........ or go for promotion, what would you do? I don't know what to do!


----------



## trixxi

Evening girlies 

Wanting baby........ hello, not sure we've met yet??   My first 3 months on clomid were all 30,31,32 CD.  I suppose it depends on what your cycle is like pre clomid.  Me having a regular 30 cycle is great (pre clomid i could go 50 days) at least now we can plan BMS over a 10 day window rather than, randomly, haphazardly going at it!!  
I know exactly how you feel about testing, I had actually stopped buying pg tests altogether, but on my last clomid cycle I bought and tested and got a BFN.  Seeing that lonely line really is hard to take. 
Really hope this is your month  
Sending you      


Jenny............. good luck with your cycle this month    


SF............... hi honey  where are you at with your tx at the mo  As for job front, is it at the same place, would you be in charge of your friends at work?  I had a job I really loved but had major issues with my boss,  In the end i had to resign, and have never found a job i loved as much nor found the same set of friendly colleagues.  On the other hand a change/ challenge is good for the soul!!
Bet that really doesnt help you much 

Hi to everyone else 

T xx


----------



## serenfach

Hey *Trixxi*  Actually your post [thanks btw] did help. I have an affinity with the word 'challenge'  I think the only problem is yep, I would be promoted to a position that would see me above my friends/colleagues.. hmm.. definitely something to think about over the coming weeks.. at least my mind won't be 100% ttc thoughts for a few weeks 

Where am I with tx? >> In limping limbo land at the mo. Sigh. On one hand I CAN'T WAIT to start IVF properly [I'm on Metformin 1500mg daily while I wait for af] but on the other hand, I would rather IVF was oh, I don't know.. maybe 5 years away!?  and that the Met brings us our little miracle all by itself. Then again, I'm a realist and I just don't see that happening  I start the Pill [instead of injections.. yay..] next cycle and then a whole heap of scans.. then up regging via injections followed by more scans.. then EC followed by ET all by the end of October/early November. That's the plan, anyway.. hope it goes like that!? 

Anyhoo, how are you? About to ov I see? Sending you some giant  vibes too.. come on Trixxi's follies!!


----------



## wanting baby

Hey there girls

Trixxi - Its a struggle isnt it trying to work ut expected dates. Before Clomid my cycle would be dead on 28 days, even after IVF it went straight back in to sync. I haev heard that the cycles can get longer that is why i am not getting my hopes up and everyday is a better odd. My right ovary is really throbbing tonight which is wierd as i have never had that before, so again wonderign about every twinge etc, i feel that AF is now just round the corner especially with this throb      who knows 

Has anyone else experienced ovary movement around the time AF is due ?? It is strange as i haev said beore i do nto have any symptons at all so it is anyones guess this being my 1st month. Hope i am coping ok with it all and not boring you all too much with my posts, sorry if i am asking silly questions, there seems to more each day   

Andrea 

x x x


----------



## NG

hello, just letting you all know i am still lurking!  i try to read most days just not got much time with the setting up the new business at the mo, its taking all of my time - as expected  

well i am in the middle of taking provera to knock my cycles back into sync with dh being at home.  have to take it for 17 days   today is the 11th day.  then just need to wait for af to arrive before starting clomid again.  two more goes left before follow up appointment and find out the next steps for us - hopf won't need it  

Tama - hoping for a natural BFP for you hun   thank you for always asking how i am, nice to know i have not been forgotten even though i am a crap ff at the mo  
Daisy - hope you are not doing too many nights!
Laura - Wishing you all the best for IVF.  I so hope this works for you.  you have been on such a long journey and deserve it sooo much.  you really were a great help to me when i had my lowest times.  please keep posting and let us know how it is all going  

to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## vickym1984

wanting baby-I got crampy/achy, but not ovary area,  more uterus area from abotu 4dpo on and off until a/f arrived a week later, fx for you xx

Well, I am in a bit of shock, my best friend, who is suffering with bad mental illness , has asked me to adopt her son (9.5 months old). If I knew she wouldn't want him back, we would consider it, but I think it is the illness talking, although my husband and I have said to eachother we will consider fostering him (his grandparents are looking after him at the moment). 


**scratch that, she has just made it obvious she wants to get better to be a family with him****


----------



## wanting baby

Morning Girls

Well first signs of AF this mornign watery salmon coloured blood when got up about 6am and then again at 9am so i guess she is on her way, no need to   that it will stop as got cramps as well       

Well i guess i will be ready to start taking clomid for day 2, just a quick question is bright red blood day 1 or any sign of AF ? not sure if to count today as day 1 and start 1st pill tomorrow ?

            for some BFP this month  

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## kdb

Hi Andrea - CD1 is the first day of bright red blood / full flow prior to 3pm/6pm (different cons say different times). Disregard spotting or old brown blood.

Laura - I am having the same thing! What's going on?! Am waking up between 4-5am and not able to get back to sleep. Mind gets started thinking and won't turn off. It's been driving me nuts and has totally stuffed up my temp charting 

I don't plan to test til Friday 28/8 which will be 17dpo but only CD28. Clinic said I could test at 14dpo but I won't.

Feeling a *little* hopeful in that we have a better chance this month than when I was on Clomid and had <5mm lining... but I have an unexplainable niggling instinct that DH and I aren't lucky enough for it to be this 'easy'. (_Relatively_ easy if you know what I mean! The past year hasn't felt 'easy'...)

That is SO sweet of you to organise the CERN visit for your DH! How fab!!! Hope you managed to enjoy some Swiss choc and cheese, as well as the sunshine.

You never fail to impress me, SF  Hoping you get a    for Xmas this year


----------



## serenfach

*NG *  Thank you for your words.. it helps me to know I've helped someone  This journey is downright cruel sometimes.. people need others around them who are going through the same thing, if even just to send a wink through cyberspace to say 'hey.. you're not alone'. You've helped me too, babe.. many of you have. I'm eternally grateful because honestly, if it wasn't for you girls on here, I really would be alone with this. DH is awesome an all, but like I said before, there are some aspects of this he could never fully appreciate. Hey, just 5 days to go.. you'll be back on track before you know it!  

*KD*  I've been thinking [it often hurts lol] and the only logical conclusion I have come to, is that the waking early no for apparent reason, is a psychological disorder brought on by these nutty pills we take/have taken!  I'm exactly the same as you - wake up at a ridiclous hours.. mind starts racing.. can't stop it and no chance in hell of going back to sleep. Maybe because we're right amidst the ttc journey, we forget sometimes how hard it is on us physically and mentally. I burst into tears this morning.. just like that. Wham! -balling my eyes out. DH says 'what's up babe?' - my reply: I have a chin like Mount Versuvius.. I'm like a beached whale about the place I've gained THAT much weight.. none of my clothes fit me anymore.. I can't switch my brain off ttc.. I have bags under my eyes.. I'm constantly tired.. I can't concentrate on anything for more than 10 seconds if it isn't regarding ttc ..... and as I'm waffling this through tears and sniffles, the sun came through the clouds in through the bedroom window and in an instant, I was smiling. Felt instantly better and life wasn't so bad again all of a sudden  

^^^^ I was blaming the Clomid for my raging moodswings and emotional outbursts, when it wasn't just Clomid .. it's just the fact that I am.. we are.. on one of the hardest journies a woman can take and sometimes it all just gets too much. BUT.. we all end up coming out the other side, one way or another, for better or for worse   I tell you what, FF is and has produced some mighty strong women!  

Ooh? I think I just talked [wrote] myself into an even better mood?!  Yay! Now I have to go wash up my dishes.. oh the joy


----------



## FlossyFly

Hello.. think most people on here won't know me but a few will as I am an ex clomid chick.

Just thought I would let you know that I got a BPF this morning.....

I hope this one sticks   

Lindsey X


----------



## JamesBrown

Flossy - OMG!  That is truely amazing news!  After all that trouble with your cycles you bloomin went and did it!

Here is to a happy and healthy pregnancy!

           

From J9
another ex clomid girlie.
x


----------



## serenfach

*Flossy!!!!!!* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          I read your post, started clapping and even shouted to DH in the garage lol. He says 'well done!' 

Oh wow.. I am SO ridiculously pleased for you!! Fantastic news.. and about time, girly! Whatever kept you!?  

Sending you a bazzillion sticky vibes, babe.. look after yourself and keep in touch 

Love from another ex Clomid girlie 

*J9*.. hiya babe  How are you doing? You ok?


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey SF  

I'm OK thanks.  I see you are well on your way to starting ivf soon. We have an appointment on the 2nd Sept to discuss our treatment plan so I'm hoping we'll have more dates etc after that.  We might be cycle buddies, you never know!  Also, just booked a holiday to Egypt in a couple of weeks - yay!  Been trying naturally for the last few months.  Odd thing is the 2 cycles after clomid were 44 days ish and the last 2 have been 28 days!  Unbelievable.  Been   for a natural bfp.  Sorry to hear about you waking up in the night.  I used to do that a lot and especially on clomid and I do it when I'm really worried which I have been a lot this year.  It has not been a good one but hopefully things will get better.  

Good luck on the clomid everyone!


----------



## FlossyFly

Thanks guys XXXXXXX

I don't believe it myself and I am trying to stay calm and realistic but who would of thought it. I haven't taken any meds or supplements for a few months now and when AF didn't turn up as expected I thought my cycles were all messed up again. I have had a bit of nausea and sore nips and a general feeling that I might be PG and low and behold I get a positive.....a strong line on a cheapy ebay test stick. 

I will let you know how it goes. Stay positive you lot      

XLindseyX


----------



## clomid user

Hi ff...congratulations hunny you did it...and you no wot i love to see a well truley derserved bfp...you have waited so long well done.                                                      

hi j9...hope your appointmant goes well and you get the tx you want...omg you lucky c*w EGYPT is sooooooooooooo nice i went last year and it was fantastic ..xxx

Hi sf...can i just ask why you dont have to down reg? i dont understant why some do and some dont  hope your keeping ok.xx

Hi ladies hope your all ok sending you lots of        cu xxx


----------



## serenfach

Hiya *CU*  The Pill is a way of DR in a manner of speaking.. it's given sometimes to women who have irregular af and/or ov and who have high ovarian reserve [the hormone for ovarian reserve is called AMH: anti-mullerian hormone] Your AMH should be ideally between 5 -15.. mine is 70, so I'm very high risk of OHSS [over hyper stimulation syndrome] which can mean I may be ill and might have to abandon my IVF before it's finished. Also as my cycles are anywhere between 29d - 38d [before Clomid it was more like anywhere between 35d - 50d or more sometimes] I have no idea precisely when I will have af. By taking the Pill it supresses the ovaries and also controls the timing of af more precisely.. that's the plan, anyway 

Where are you at with your tx now?


----------



## JamesBrown

SF - If we have IVF I have to go on the pill first for 10 days to a month, then do the down reg also before the injections.  They do it as standard at my hossie they say in order to make sure you down reg totally.  I've never had my AMH measured  .  My FSH was 3.5 and then 5.8.  

Hi CU - thank you.  Totally excited about the holiday.  I've never had a holiday doing nothing so should be relaxing.  Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## dianne1985

Thank you Jenny xxx


JennyW said:


> Dianne - good luck - really hope you are lucky first time
> 
> Here's some babydust to get those clomid BFPs going
> 
> 
> I am hoping my ovulation induction cycle works this time as well.       I am on cd6 - any cycle buddies out there?
> 
> Love to everyone
> 
> Jenny
> xx


----------



## daisy22

Hi Ladies,

Hi Flossy       

Hi Stavie, I whole heartedly recommend acupuncture. I have PCOS and before acupunture my cycles were seriously  crazy   but I had my 1st +ve OPK 1week after 1st session. I have it about once a month now- just before Ov (around cd11-12). Been having it for approx 18 months. I found it regulated my cycles (way before I started clomid to 28 days!!) and helps to relax me. 1st session was £45 for 1 1/2 hours then pay £32 for 45 minute sessions after. (Mine usually end up being over an hour cuz I get on so well with Anne- we dont stop talking!!). 

Hi Kd74, how are you lovely?   for testing on fri!! if you Ov cd 11 then you should be OK to test cd28! My clomid journey is over 2- so I am going to be an IUI lady with you!

Hi wanting baby, Andrea, Sorry the witch is comming- she is currently visiting me with avengence! I always understood that day 1 is the 1st full day of red blood. If red blood starts after 4pm- count next day as cd1. Hope this helps! Havn't had any ovary pains around af, sorry. Clomid made my cycles shorter (26- instaed of 28!!). I know its not very helpful but clomid does seem to affect everyone differently  

Hi Serenfach,   I got promoted in feb, coincided with starting clomid actually. I am glad I did it, but I wont deny its been hard. Some people think cuz they are your frineds they can exploit it but you have to rise above it. At the end of the day work is work and frinds are friends- if they are truly your friend then they will understand that sometimes difficult decisions have to be made. I dont regret it for one minute though- gave me something else to think about other than ttc!  

Hi Trixxi, how are things with you hon? x  

Hi NG,   . How is the bussiness going- Hope your not working too hard! - Comming from me thats quite funny  . I hope you dont need that follow up appt too!! 

Hi vickym1984, what an awful situation with your friend. Mental illness is so sad and so destructive.

Hi J9, have a lovely time in Egypt   

Hi CU, how are you?

Hi Tamsin, I will reply to the message hon!!!   

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone!

As for me well my clomid journey is well and truly over!!     The   arrived yesterday but I knew she was on her way on thurs and got a bfn on weds- so no surprise really. Is a really strange feeling not taking the clomid this month- kind of sad and also relieved. I may not post that much this month cuz I am moving house and also I want to have a whole month off ttc before we get back on the rollercoaster. I think both dh and I are ready to move onto IUI but a month off- thinking about other things in our life ( esp moving house) will do us the world of good!!

Like Laura, I want to say thank you to all my ff who have offered me friendship and support during my clomid journey- I dont know how I would have got through it without you esp Laura (serenfach), NG and kerryn (KD74). I must also thank Tamsin, we started this journey together and I cant tell you whta a star she is. We have become good friends and I hope she will be a friend for life wherever our ttc journies take us  .

I will read the posts when I can and will reply to personal messages but I prob wont post much this next month.

I really hope that all your dreams come true and you all get your bfps!!     

Lots of 


Daisy


----------



## clomid user

sf...Thanks for the reply i have pco;s so i dont get af's at all unless i take meds..   and i dont ov on my own   so im not even ttc natuarally at the mo cos of no ov 
i think im at high risk of ohss aswell as i have pcos...so maybe i will have to take that pill...oh well i just want to get on with it now...am sick of waiting and takeing breaks     im just waiting for my appointmant at barts and then hopefully have no more tests and can go straight to next tx,either iui of ivf...am hopeing ivf really im just so sick of wasteing time.i hope all goes well and sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo carnt wait for your bfp.....out of anyone i no i truley believe you derserve it your a good ff and give sooooooooooooooooooooooooo much support to others.xxxxx

daisey22...good luck with the moveing house ive just moved myself and its so stressfull but im so glad i did it...and really it does take your mind off ttc even tho i think this could be your month.xxx

hi jennyw....how are you hun hope your keeping well.xxx

hi to all the other ladies i hope your all haveing a great weekend xxx


----------



## vickym1984

hi girls. Well I think my friend defintely wants L back eventually, which is good, cos he is her son, and he should be with his mummy if he can

However, she is not well enough to have him yet. So when she gets back, she is going to have a sit down with her, her husband, her mum and dad, the health visitor, and hopefully me, or I will see them separately if I can't get there when the HV does.

I just hope the HV doesn't push her to have L back straight away, as I don't think she (HV)quite realises how bad my friend is (no offence, but if she has tried to stab her husband twice and she loves him, what is she capable of when she feels indifferent towards L


----------



## wanting baby

Hey girls

What a lovely morngn to wake up to a BFP on teh thread, well done flo   it is lovely so see such happiness, it gives us hope.

Well AF did turn up with avengance, wow i have never been to heavy and had so much pain   well day 2 today so will be popping my pill tonight   i woke up at 4.45 am this mornign especially to sort out my CB digital, i had such a hard time with the times being set wrong last month. I now have a window from 4.45 - 7.45 am which looks like it is bang on target as i usually get up a about 5.30  

I am so glad that i did nto get to test, finding out by having AFa was much better to take in, i really couldnt face another negitive test.

How are you girls off for testing now ?? i am sure there were a few coming up               for some more BFP

I am gonna go now and hang me washing out, so will catch up with you girls later 

Andrea 
x x x x


----------



## serenfach

*J9*  Have you had your HIV and Hepatitis blood tests yet? I had my AMH done when I had those [it'll probably be the same for you].. it's as important as your FSH and LH.. the AMH result is what they've based my tx dosage on. RE the Pill.. that's strange how you have to take the pill AND inject to DR?? - mind you all clinics seem to do IVF differently, so it' probably perfectly typical for your clinic. Have a wonderful holiday, babe.. squeeze as much relaxation in as possible and enjoy the doing nothing 

Thank, *CU*.. you're a sweetheart  I'm crossing my fingers for you that your next tx starts asap  I felt like I was waiting for years, but it kinda creeps up on you all of a sudden and you realise that time has flown.. even if it dragged at the time [if that makes sense?!] Good luck.. keep in touch.. and thank for the PM the other day 

*Wantingbaby*.. it's that day again where you pick yourself up, brush yourself down.. and look forward to your next opportunity  You've brought back some memories with mentioning your CBFM! I got the timimgs all wrong on the first month, I had the first day of that af off work and started the new cycle about 12.45pm.. I was nmever there after that to use the bloody thing! 
It went nuts on subsequent cycles then anyway with it telling me I was fertile every day for almost 2 weeks. I just don't thin mine liked me very much lol. Good luck for your next cycle 

*Daisy*.. yeah it's the having my mind not totally ttc all the time that's leading me to keep thinking about going for the promo job. I would be so stupidly busy I wouldn't have time to pee properly, let alone ponder in my own little ttc world. It's a huge decision for me as I'm set to be right in the middle of IVF when the job starts. Hmm.. what to do  Anyhoo, good luck to you with your next tx sweetie.. keep in touch, send me a PM to let me know how you're doing


----------



## JamesBrown

SF - Thanks lovely.  No I haven't had those tests yet. Must be next on the agenda.  Btw, that's a tough call re your promotion, esp the timing of it.  You are a clever girl so I'm sure you'll make the right choice.


----------



## JW3

Flossy - fabulous news about the BFP, am really pleased for you and wishing you a happy healthy 9 months

J9 - have been thinking about you and hoping you are doing well in the run up to IVF.  Good to hear about your cycles getting back to normal, hoping you get a natural bfp.  Egypt sounds fab, I am so jealous.

CU - hiya hun

Hi everyone else

I am feeling much more positive about this cycle after having my hypnotherapy, however still a little frustrated about DH drinking lots of beers and how I can sort this without falling out with him.

Jenny
xx


----------



## Le-anne

Hey ladies 

We have just got back from moving a load of stuff down to the new house only 6 more days and we move for good! I havent had chance to read back properly but skimmed and saw flossys great news! Congratulations and lots of sticky vibes for you hun                 

Nothing new to report with me I am on CD10 and have a scan tomorrow so fingers crossed there are some follies growing. Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## stavie

Hi all
Congrats to flossy - so happy for you,   
WB - try to look at the positive, you can start your meds again and have new hope for this month. Its vile but we seem to get strength from somewhere.
Thanks to all the ladies with advice regarding acupuncture, I'm going to call around tomorrow to get prices etc.
vickym - your friend is very lucky to have you in her life to help her out
SF - its not long now before your appt, you so deserve a bfp.
Well its cd28 for me and testing day is today, but as i got a horrible bpn on thurs i cant face another test so will wait for af to arrive instead. pretty sure its on its way  
Ive used clear blue ovulation tests in the past but they are sooooo expensive and im not sure with having PCOS if they are accurate. But, ive been wondering if i should get the fertility monitor instead. How does this work and do you ladies rate them?
Hi to all the other ladies
Georgina x


----------



## stavie

Forgot to ask,(this is going to sound vvv thick) but what does OTD stand for?
Sorry for being dumb!


----------



## serenfach

OTD: official test date 

Thanks, *Stavie*  RE the Clearblue monitor - mine worked brilliantly before I started Clomid. Unfortunately it gave me all sorts of wierd readings _on_ the Clomid but I have read/heard they work perfectly fine for some women 

Good luck


----------



## FlossyFly

Thanks for all your well wishes.  
Feels a bit surreal at the moment, like I dreamed it, but I have photographic evidence of the HPT lol. Keep wondering if I should do another but a bit scared that it won't give desired results.

I think I will just wait till it starts kicking lol

Its really strange because you spend all this time ttc'ing and when it happens you have no idea what to do next!

I hope and pray that the rest of us have some luck with tx and ttc because we all deserve to fufill our dreams and desires and will be better parents for it.

Keep the faith cause you just never know what's around the corner.

Lindsey X


----------



## serenfach

Well said, *Floss*  You're a perfect example for inspiration to the ret of us 

I'd be the same a you, not wanting to do another test. I wouldn't, but rather enjoy things the way they are right now and try your best not to worry/think negatively [harder said than done I'm sure] but it's possible! You're UTD matey - breathe! 

*Le-anne*.. good luck with the move 

Hey ho to everyone else


----------



## DK

Hi ladies im so sorry i have not been on in ages i been going through alot and needed some timeout!

I have had another Early miscarriage and its taken its toll on me   have been VERY depresed and down and needed some time! Im due my first period since MC any day now and am dreading it...Long story but no more treatment for us till i lose some weight 

I hope you can all understand!

How is everyone

Wats veryone been up to??

FF huge congrats hun x x           



Ello to old my oldies SF, J9 xx

Plz can i ask u all a favour,on the botton off my signature there is a link to vote for jack in kinder face of the year  Would u mind voting for him plz  We woul be sooooooooooooooo greatful x x x


----------



## FlossyFly

So sorry to hear your having a dificult time DK


----------



## serenfach

*DK*  There are no words, sweetheart. I feel for you. Feel free to PM me, even if it's just to vent 

Love to you Xx


----------



## JamesBrown

Hey DK - So sorry to hear this  .


----------



## dianne1985

Really sorry to hear your news DK, i hope things get easier for you   xxx


----------



## dollydaydream

Hi girls

Well my af arrived last night so BFN again for me , dh was crying all last night it is just so hard....

Good luck to everyone else, i hope others are luckier than us.    

Is it ok for me to have a month break from the clomid or is it better to carry on month to month for a better chance

C x


----------



## trixxi

Hi Dolly  

Sorry to hear about af  
How many months of clomid have you taken??

I was prescribed 6 months.  After 3 cycles I decided to have a break, was finding it quite tough .  I have now had 2 months off!!Will be starting again when af rears her ugly face this month  
I did read somewhere that having a break after 3 months is advised but then I think there are lots of conflicting views re clomid.  If in doubt why not just call your doc hun   

Sending you heaps of    
T xxx


----------



## stavie

So sorry to hear your news dk.  We are all here for you.
Stavie


----------



## Le-anne

DK - I am so sorry to hear that sending lots of love xxx


----------



## vickym1984

DK-Sorry to hear your news

7dpo today for me. Went with Hubby to the hsopital for his SA as it was Hammersmith, so a long old drive on your own in rush hour. Also went to get my bloods done afterwards

Am depserately trying not to symptomn spot despite my wanting to heaveafter breakfast this morning and my breasts feeling all tingly and full this morning


----------



## kdb

Hi Katie -   Will vote for Jack and get my DH to as well.

Flossy - that is MAGIC!!!  Well done you  

Vicky - hope your prog levels are better this month.

Hi to everyone else - and just to let you know that Tesco has 3-for-2 on their vitamins (until 8th Sept I think) so you can buy nine months' worth of Pregnacare (the 90s packs, not conception) for only £15!!!


----------



## stavie

well, af has arrived this afternoon (day 30).  . Was expecting it though as had cramps yesterday but still felt a bit teary. As it has only just started, do i class today as day 1?
I have just booked in to see suzanna blach, supposed to be one of the north wests leading fertility acupunturist. My appt is on wed, she was lovely and understanding so even if it doesnt bring on ovulation, i think it will be very relaxing. 
Hi Katie - will def vote for Jack!
Thanks for the vit advice kd

Stavie


----------



## daisy22

Hi all.

I am so sorry this has happened to you again Dk       


I know I said I wouldn't be posting much but I thought I'd let you all know I rang assissted conception this morning to book a follow up appt post clomid and they can see me on Thurs- feel a bit in shock- thought there'd be a at least a 6 week wait!! Bit worried about my weight- only just made BMI of 29 last time- is now about 30.5 oops! Hope they dont refuse me tx cuz of it!

Lots of love to you all.
Daisy


----------



## kdb

That's great news about the appt Daisy!  If you feel like it, you can still take a break as long as you need before beginning tx, but at least with the earlier appt you can find out the lie of the land so to speak and then take some time to get your head around it all 

Stavie - CD1 is the first day of 'full flow' / red blood that starts prior to noon/3pm/6pm - disregard any spotting or old blood.  Sorry the times I've put are different but my cons said 6pm to me but on FF I've read others have been told earlier in the day, so there's no hard and fast rule!


----------



## serenfach

Good news, Daisy!


----------



## NG

didn't want to read and run.

daisy - congrats on the quick appointment.  please keep us posted on how the new treatment goes  

dk -   i am so sorry, i know no words will offer much comfort just now.  i can't believe this has happened to you again.  thinking of you, and take some time to get strong again


----------



## bunny73

Hello everyone  

DK - sorry to hear ur news, it just aint fair,    

Kd74 - thanx hun, we had a lovely wkend and the weather was fab which made it even better!! did u get up to much??

Flossy - congratulations hun  

Daisy - good news about the appointment, hope ur ok.

Sf - to be honest we havent been trying to conceive naturally becoz with my unicorn uterus and blocked tube, i would have a very high chance of having an ectopic pregnancy, so i just dont think it is worth the risk.  
Hws u anyway? did u have a good wkend?? 

Big hello's and hugs to everyone,

Becky xXx


----------



## Le-anne

Evening girls 

How is everyone getting on? Hope you are all well  

Stavie - I have just noticed you are in Cheshire too are you being seen at the Nuffield?

Well I went for my scan today and again it was good news and bad. The good news being I had responded and there was a follie (16mm) but the bad news was that it is on my right side again   I cant believe, because it was on the right last month we were hoping it would be the left this month (I dont have a fallopian tube on the right). Anyway we have been told to try as normal this month and hope that the left tube picks it up


----------



## vickym1984

Leanne-Really hope your left side steps up its game and you O from there also

8dpo here, and stupidly tested this morning. Was BFN but I knew it would be, as would be too early even if I was pg. I started spotting and temp crashed at 9dpo last cycle, so got to see what the next few days bring


----------



## kdb

'Morning ladies 

If anyone is feeling a little down and looking for some inspiration, take a look at the poem in Dee's (odriscde01) post on this thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203931.0

I started the thread a while ago when I was really struggling, and if you read both Dee's first and last response, I hope they will lift your spirits as they did mine. (Well I  a little too tbh!)


----------



## dianne1985

Awww i hope everything works out for you Le-anne and your left side reponds!

Vickym ill keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## DK

Thank you so much ladies for your kind words and support      it means alot to me!!! It really reallly does!!

Hope everyone is well and getting on ok wit your treatment/non treatment!             

Im ok though just trying to get on with it and move on!          

Please rememebr to vote for jack, it can be done daily  Has to be done daily if he is to stand a chance lol! TY so so much!    


                               From jack x x


----------



## Tama

Morning ladies,

Just a flying visit today...

DK -I'm so very sorry   I hope you are soon feeling a little better. I voted for Jack   xxx

KD - thanks for all the positive posts, I love that poem, but I have to say I don't feel strong at the moment but hoping to pick myself up soon   How are things with you?

Daisy - thanks for the pm, have written back. Hope you are okay babe. Great news re the appointment. Let me know how you get on xxxx

Le-anne - how are you hun? Lets hope the eggie moves and the left side starts to play ball   xx

Vicky - sorry af got you   xx

NG - hi, hope you are okay xxx

Laura - hope limbo land is okay and that you are soon starting tx xxxx

Dianne - hope you are okay xx

Stavie - how are things with you? xxx

Flossy - congrats - sorry can't remember if I said that already!!! Head is with the fairies at the moment   xx

Bunny - hi, how are you? Hope things are okay xx

Dolly - so sorry af got you hun   xx

Trixxi - how are you, have you started clomid again yet or are you still waiting? xx

Hi to everyone. Well as for me af turned up on sunday with full force   I knew she was on her way so have taken it okay this month, well as well as you can take not being pg, again! I have to hope that the IUI appointment will not take 18 weeks and that we can start soon. Also have to keep positive that it could work for us  

Tamsin xx


----------



## vickym1984

Think you misunderstood tama-I was saying LAST cycle I started spotting at 9dpo with a/f coming at 10dpo, I am on 8dpo this cycle and waiting to see if it will turn out the same or different


----------



## Tama

Sorry Vicky saw BFN and spotting, typing with haste this morning. Fingers crossed for a BFP this month. x


----------



## dianne1985

Hi Tama,
I'm ok thank you, finshed taking provera and waiting for a/f now b4 beginning 1st cycle of clomid. I'm off on Holiday in the morning off to Palma Nova   for 5 days so im guessing it will come while im there lol. I finished provera on saturday and they rekon it takes between 2 and 14 days before a/f comes so it mite wait til i get back - who knows! Got my clomid packed just incase lol. Im hoping the break does us the world of good and relaxes us both b4 all the   lol. 

 to everyone xxx


----------



## stavie

Hi ladies, just a quick post

DK - Ive voted for Jack, he seems to have a lot of support - yippee!
Tama - I'm doing OK thanks. Hope you are OK too.
vickym - got fingers crossed for you.
dianne - you lucky spud!!! try and bring us some sunshine back with you!!! I know what you mean about AF coming whilst on hols. Last year I hadn't had a period for 4 months and came on on the first day of my hols. Mother nature likes to play games with us!!!
Leanne - Not treated at the Nuffield. I'm near Sandbach so am treated at Leighton Hosp on NHS. Heard that the nuffield is vv nice though!
Kd & SF - thanks for the positive vibes  
Sorry to all the ladies that Af got this weekend - its horrid but we have to stay positive. 

Well, I called the hosp today and they have said that they want me on a further 3 months of clomid with the trigger shot and then they will look in to doing a HSG. Not sure how i feel about this. DH thinks that they should do the HSG first coz if there is a problem with my tubes, there may be no point in potentially wasting 3 months. I know where he is coming from but I feel relieved to know that i will ovulate this month instead of being in limbo land. This can send you


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Stavie-Hope these 3 months of clomid do the trick for you and you don't need the HSG

Hi Diane-Hope you have a good hol xx

Tama-Sorry to hear a/f got you, home your IUI appointment comes quickly

Well 9dpo here and temp did stay up this morning (crashed at 9dpo last cycle) and no spotting yet. Am going to not temp though now for a few days as really can't deal with the strain of worrying what it will be every morning in these last few days before I find out either way


----------



## kdb

Hi Stavie - apols if I've asked you this before, but are you being scanned?  Any chance you could insist on at least one cycle being scanned?  And are they doing progesterone 7dpo?  It's a pity they won't agree to check that your plumbing is all sorted before continuing with Clomid.  HSGs are expensive - I think lap & dyes are less so - maybe they would be willing to do one of those instead?  Alternatively - if you have private medical insurance it is likely to cover an HSG as it is an investigative procedure.  I'm with BUPA through my work and thankfully it paid for the HSG (about £250).

Vicky - great news about your temp staying up.  I have also decided to take a break from temping as of Monday this week and I am now sleeping past 4am!  Yay!  Must've been stressing me out.  Will do a bit while I'm on hols just because I'm curious to see what my body does with no meds.  I wasn't ov'ing before Clomid but I would love to think the meds have kick-started my ovaries!

Hi Dianne - enjoy your hols!  I am also packing stuff in prep for AF... peppermint tea bags, paracetamol, etc etc.  Hoping that either she won't show up at all or that she'll have been and gone by this Saturday when we leave.

Hi Tamsin - when do your hear about your appt?  Really hope the 18wk wait isn't for IUI (that would be crazy!) and that you can get started on your next cycle.  I'm doing ok... cons appt on Friday where I will ask whether IUI would be right for us, but after chats with DH we are thinking about going straight to IVF - at the very least getting our names down on the waiting list and doing the tests asap.

 to Le-anne, NG, Daisy , DK, Trixxi, SF, Bunny , Dolly and all the other Clomid chicks!



Last day in the office today before hols so lots of [email protected] to sort out... must dash, need some brekkie too!

In the tradition of Tamsin... let's do a BVD to get some BFPs on here!


----------



## clomid user

Hi ladies hope your all ok.. 
well just a quick post from me,im starting a diet and gym   gotta lose some weight  
i read an ad in the news paper wear doctors are giveing away vouchers for the gym and weight watchers or slimming world..
i went for an appointmant yesturday and your bmi has to be 30 or above which i was 29.8 but they still gave me it    in the end....lol....it can be quiet a cost when you add it all up...i no our gyn is £35 a month and slimming world is £9 a week...so add that up monthly 
you get 3 months worth but you can apply for more after that if your still not happy...
i hopethis info helps anyone who wants to lose a few pounds without breaking the bank..lol


----------



## JW3

CU - good luck with the exercise and weight loss, I'm sure you can do it

Hi everyone else

Been for a scan this morning and got 1 slow growing follicle at 13mm.  this is all good as womb linign needs to improve and as long as I don't overstim again I'll be happy.


----------



## kdb

Hi Jenny - 13mm is great!  From memory you're only on CD10-ish?

Good luck with the womb lining     Some of the things I did to increase my oestrogen level in the run-up to OV and thicken the lining was eating phytoestrogens such as kidney beans, soy/tofu (but no more than 3 servings/wk), vitamin A (from betacarotene not animal sources), EPO.  I also took baby asprin (75mg).


----------



## trixxi

Morning girlies  

Well not alot happening with me at the mo, had bloods done yesterday for cd21 and check my thyroid is back up to speed.  If that comes back ok I will start my last 3 cycles of clomid.   MY cycles have been 32days do you think i should have another set of blood done??

we have decided these 3 cycles of clomid will be the last tx we have    and after which if we dont have a bfp will stop our ttc journey, and try to move forward. 

KD.........   i read the poem yesterday and it really struck a chord with me, so much so i printed it off to keep    ~Where you off to on hols??  

Jenny........... good luck with your cycle   

Vicky............ how you doing?? fingers crossed for this month   

Stavie......... i think we must all have been a bit   to start taking clomid in the first place!!! When you read all the possible se, we really must be of our trolleys!!!But yes it really is hard to know if we are doing things the right way round.  I think it varies so much from area to area some places just prescribe clomid as a first step and others insist on going thru checks before you start.  I made the mistake of only having bloods done first cycle and am not convinced i ov the next 2.  Personally i would go and get cd21 bloods done each cycle and again on cd28 if af hasnt arrived, then at least you will know if you are ov'ing. .......

Tama........... sorry to hear the old bag got you    whats new with you?

SF...............     hows things  you made any decisions about work?? hows your tx treating you  oh and whens you movie   premier?? 

Wanting baby.....hi hows you

Daisy................  whats happening with you hun??  i have lost my way a bit with where everyone is and whats been happening??!!

Hi to anyone else i've missed  

Wishing you all a     month and roll on some BFP's !!!

T xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Trixxi, am ok cheers, going to be fun being on kicker watch now until Monday/Tuesday next week lol


----------



## Clare R

Hi all, 

I keep poping on to read your messages but cause I never have enough time to reply and put a message in to everyone then I never end up posting! Feel bad if I put a quick post on but have decided that its better than not posting at all & its good to ask questions and talk over things! 

Well latest from me is that I had a 26mm follie at my scan on Mon 10th (did post after the scan) and got my trigger shot. Then I got flu which was rubbish! Had my 7dpo progesterone level and it came back at 105! Couldn't believe it. Before I started treatment my level was always less than 1! 

Anyway for the 2nd week of my 2 week wait I was exhausted, loads of cramps etc. DH was getting very excited as he said I looked like I did when I was pregnant (in other words I looked like sh1t!) So he persuaded me to test on Sunday and it was a  . Both gutted. All my symptoms I've since found out were due to my high progesterone levels. As I've never had such high levels before I didn't know the symptoms it would cause. 

So test date was yesterday but haven't bothered to test again as I used 1st response on Sun so should be accurate, besides I've got no preg symptoms so I know test would be negative. So now I have to wait another week and see if AF shows up. This would be the 1st time its showed up on its own since I came of the pill a few years ago! If not I can start Provera again next Tues. We've both taken it really hard this time. Part of the problem is that as I have to take Provera then we only do a cycle of Clomid every 7 - 8 weeks! The other part is that my results on Clomid have been really hit and miss. 1st month got a BFP, 2nd month no OV (even with trigger shot), 3rd month no follies, then this month we had a follie & ovulated so I guess we were pinning our hopes on this. I'm at the max Clomid dose now but I seem to only respond once to a dose and then it stops working so we know our next go on Clomid is likely to be a waste and then its onto OI jabs for me. We also wont be pg for our original due date and we were hoping we'd be pg by then to make the day easier and give us something else to focus on. 1 of my friends is due 5 days after I was so that's a bit of a reminder. 

Ok so moan over! Will stop feeling sorry for myself soon! 

KD74 - you're same point as me. Good luck. Hope its  . Well done for waiting till Fri to test. Enjoy your hols!

Daisy - How's house move?

Vicky - know what you mean about knicker check. I have a weak bladder anyway but I'm even worse when I on knicker watch! Fingers crossed for you. 

Trixxi - hope your results are good.

DK - so sorry for your loss. I'm here if you wanna chat. Have you had any investigations done for recurrent m/c? May give you some answers when you feel up to it. 

Jenny - fingers crossed the follie carries on growing nicely. 

Tama - sorry AF got you. 

Hi to everyone else and sorry to all those I missed. Need to go to a meeting now! 
Clare xx


----------



## stavie

Hi all
Kd, yes Ive been scanned twice during each cycle which is great. I used to think that my local hospital was rubbish but i must admit they have a great fertility unit. They don't do bloods though so this month I'm going to make an appt at m GP's to get them done. 
Is it testing day for you on Fri? if so good luck  
Hi to everyone else. thinking   to all this month.
Ive just taken my first clomid of the cycle so am really looking forward to the hot sweats & exhaustion this week - NOT!!!!!!  
Stavie xx


----------



## vickym1984

Morning girls

stavie-hope you don't get to many s/e from the clomid this time

Nothing to report here , zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kdb

Hi Trixxi - I was bawling my eyes out reading that poem   It's definitely one I'll refer back to, maybe later today!  We're going to Agistri, a little Greek island for a week, then Bodrum for a few days then Rhodes for two days then home.  Two weeks all up.  Can't wait!

Hi Clare -  for the bfn.  Really hope AF shows up without you needing Provera.  Sounds like it should do, with such a big follie and a great prog level (identical to mine, how funny!).

Stavie - glad you're getting scanned and will have your bloods done too.  Sometimes GPs do come in handy   Hope the s/e this month aren't too bad for you.

Good morning to everybody else 



... well my BVD didn't work for me this month  and AF arrived this morning.  Dosing up on peppermint tea and paracetamol.  Last couple of days I've felt on and off as though AF was coming but, as I'm sure you can all relate, there is always that little glimmer of hope that holds out until either she arrives or you get a -ve HPT.  Don't know whether to love or hate that glimmer of hope!!!

C'est la vie  

Anyway, cons appt @ 9am tomorrow.  Still deciding what my plan of attack is, but at a minimum want to 1) get all baseline bloods done again as mine are from Nov 08, and 2) get Mr B's opinion on IUI likelihood of success when no issue with DH.  Also considering changing clinics when we get back from hols, as Hammersmith's success rates aren't great.  My PCT *seems* to fund NHS at UCH where their success rates are double that of HH.  Trying to find time to research all this before we go away!

Sometimes I feel like TTC is a full-time job


----------



## Clare R

Morning all, 

Well a minor miracle for me, AF arrived last night. 1st time in years that its arrived without Provera so quite pleased about that. Maybe Mr Willett has finally got my body working properly!! The old witch has come with avengence though. Bring on the pain killers! 

KD - So sorry AF got to you too.   Was really hoping you'd get a BFP this month with such good results. Looks like we're cycle buddies this month. Your hol sounds fab, have a great time. We're thinking about taking Oct or Nov off treatment and having a nice hol somewhere.

Clare x


----------



## Tama

KD - so sorry af got you   she is a   I really hope you get things sorted out with the cons and that you get IUI or IVF, which ever is best for you and dh. Have a wonderful holiday. I love Greece, had a nice holiday in Kos one year. Have fun   xx

Clare - sorry af got you but glad she didn't keep you waiting around for days on end. So will you be starting another round of Clomid this month? Best of luck hun   xx

Vicky - keeping fingers crossed for you x

Stavie - good luck for this cycle x

Trixxi - best of luck with the Clomid. I really hope it beings you your BFP   x

Daisy - I know you are just popping in now and then but I wanted to which you loads of luck for today   xx

Le-anne, Dolly, Wanting Baby, Jenny, Laura, DK, NG and all you other ladies -   hope all is well with you all. xx

Nothing to report from me. Had all bloods done on Monday so hospital should have the results today and I'm hoping they will go off to Bourn Hall tomorrow   it won't be long before I hear back about our appointment. I hate just being in limbo feeling like I'm not doing anything!!

Anyway enjoy your weekends and I look forward to hearing so good news soon  

Tamsin xx


----------



## vickym1984

A/f caught me this morning :-(

CD1 today

Clomid starts (3rd cycle) tomorrow.

Managed to book appt to see my consultant privately on Monday 21st Sep to review and get hubbys SA results


----------



## Clare R

Vicky - sorry AF got you.   Its CD1 for me and KD74 today so we can all be cycle buddies this month.   Glad you finally got your cons app sorted. 

Hi Tamsin - yeah I'm still on Clomid. Its my 2nd month on 150mg so we'll see what happens this time. If I respond still I can stay on it for another 2 months after this. If no response then off to injections for me. How you feeling without Clomid? Are you missing the crazy pills?! Hope your blood results come back good.

DK - I've voted for Jack. 

Got my scan booked for Wed 9th Sept. Bring on the Clomid!! 

Clare xx


----------



## wanting baby

Hey girls

Sorry i have been absent for a while, just trying to get my head round   all of this. I have started my 2nd month of clomid and am on teh last tablet tonight   all systems go from now on.

I couldnt believe how heavy my AF was whilst on Clomid, i had very bad af pains n cramps. To be honest they were the worst i couldnt believe how heavy i was, in a way i am pleased as i have always had very light AF and  on IVF my lining wasnt as think as they would have liked, so fingers crossed for a nice healthy lining for my babies in waiting       

I havent had much time to read back on all of your news so i will not do personals tonight  

Take care all, come on those BFP we really need you  x x

Andrea 
x x x


----------



## refinnej

I'm going to jump in here, since this seems to be a really active thread, and not sure if I should start a new one.

I'm starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow, and am wondering about cycle length _before_ Clomid...did any of you have long cycles (mine were all over the place for basically my whole life, then have settled down to about 5 weeks, for about 8 months now)? I've heard that Clomid can lengthen your cycles, particularly the LP. So, yeah.

Also, did your docs give any recommendations on how often to get busy  during this time. Should we be holding back before ovulation? Can we just go at it like bunnies?

<<trying to be chill and not stress (which can lead to lack of ovulation...which makes you feel more stressed....ah!)


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Clare-when you start your clomid tablets, mines tomorrow night

refinnej-I am starting my 3rd cycle of clomid tomorrow so you can join me, clare and KD as cycle buddies  I'm an exception to the norm. Most girls do find that clomid lengthens their LP, however my LP is normally 12/13 days, but on clomid its been 10 days. 

You can expect to ovulate 5-12 days after your last clomid tablet. I haven't been given any advice re how much to BD. Obviously its hard for the men to continually perform if they feel under pressure. I think this cycle we are going to do every other day from CD10 and then 3 days ina  row from first pos OPK as I tend to ovukate the day after my pos OPK

Are you getting scanned/monitored? Or are you just having bloods taken (called day 21 bloods)

If you aren't getting scanned I would suggest tracking your cycle yourself. You can do this by charting your temperature (you do this by taking it the same time every morning, first thing when you wake up, before you get up) , checking cervical mucus , and cervix position. You can also buy OPKs (ovulation predictor kits) which measure the LH levels in your body.

Let me know if you want to know more and I can PM you


----------



## refinnej

Thanks for the comments.  I am getting a scan (not sure what day...have to call the Fertility Unit tomorrow), but I'm going to track as well.  From what I can gather from previous investigations and my own charting, I've not ovulated ever probably, so I'm glad to be able to get the scan.

They said that part of the reason for the scan is to make sure that you're not ripening too many eggs (which could result in multiples).  I'm not sure though, what that means as for ttc.  We have to skip the whole month? Oi.  I suspect that's not likely to happen though...if we can get one good egg then yay!

Have you had any significant side effects on Clomid so far?  I was on a few different bcp's when trying to straighten things out.  The only one that was effective was Yasmin, and after a couple of years, I started have really bad mood swings (not even really swings, just long crying jags).  It was awful; I told someone else that I wondered at the time if that was what it was like to lose one's mind.  After about a month though, back to old self.  The experience has left me a bit nervous though.  

Thanks for the invitation to be buddies.  I may have more questions too!


----------



## vickym1984

Hey, feel free to ask away, only been on it 2 cycles and already feel like a seasoned pro lol

Its good they are scanning you, my doctor didn't do that which is a bit pants, but at least I know I am ovulating

My side effects have been mild so far , a little nausea about an hr after the tablet (take it late eve) , some headaches and major Ovulation pain


----------



## DK

Thank you everyone so so much for the voting!!                

Rememeber it can be done daily                

Thanks once again x x

           From jack x x 

Hope everyone is ok, and doing well.... I do keep reading 

No news from me, SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH lol im 5days late but trying not to think of it! Its prob because of the mc making me late I cant do it again, think may use protection til lost bit weight! xxx Clare in reply to your question i had tests after my 3rd and4th mcand they said i have a problem substaing my lining and need asprin to help but im allergic to asprin, they said about putting stitch but its nothing to do with my cervix so no point! I going bacl to con in oct so will descuss more then! x x


----------



## colandjulie

Hiya Everyone......

I need a little advise..... I am on my 5th cycle of Clomid and have just had some Follicular scans to see if it was actually working. I had 2 good sized follicles which was a relief and they grew over a couple of days.... I was just wondering if there is anything i can do, apart from bms, to help them on their way... I know it sounds silly and my hubby takes the mick but i elevate my lower half after bsm to help the little guys on their way (dh has slightly lazy guys) but is there anything else i can do

Thanks in advance for any  .

xxx


----------



## living-the-good-life

Hi Colandjulie,

I would say continue as your going, and make sure you drink plenty of water/fluids as it will help with your CM.   every couple of days for a good shot at it  

Fingers crossed for your


----------



## JW3

DK - have been thinking about you a lot, I do hope & pray things work out for you soon.  Maybe it is a good idea to have a break from ttc and concentrate on something else.  It must be driving you mad thinking omg I'm late.

refinnej - my clinic stop the treatment if there are 3 or more follicles growing, its a right pain but triplets would not be good as miscarriage rate is high and then premature birth and future health problems.  However after the first month on clomid they put me down to half a tablet and that was ok.  Last time on puregon for OI I had 7 follicles and the clinic said not even to use condoms just abstain altogether because of the risk of multiple birth.  Also its good to check the womb lining is thick enough as well.

colandjulie - good luck, two follicles sounds great, really hope this is your month


----------



## wanting baby

Hey girls 

i need some advice as not sure i have done the right thing   After being depressed for the past oooh 5 years whilst ttc we went out yesterday and booked 2 weeks in Florida for the 30th June 2010, i used to live out there for a while btu DH ahs always wanted to go. I thnk the whole TTC thing has tied us up for so long that after the 3 failed IVF and our 1st round of failed we just thought SOD it. I am sort of regretting doing it (in a way) as i fel that we haev put our TTC on hold even though we havent officially said so. I am on day 9 of my 2nd clomid cycle, i told DH that we were nto going to stop clomid or TTC and woudl work round the holiday. 

Do you girls think i have doen the right thing or have been silly ??

Thanks 

Andrea


----------



## JW3

Andrea - sounds like a fab plan to go to Florida.  Its so hard all this TTC stuff and you can't put your life on hold forever.  If you do get a BFP before then you can always cancel if you don't fancy going, there's a lot more important things than money.  Also been loads of girls on here who have got BFP then jetted off somewhere and been fine.  It is a good idea to have something else to look forward to.  So yes you are absolutely doing the right thing.


----------



## clomid user

wanting baby...i totally agree with jennyw...go on holiday hun it will give you something to look forward to     ive wanted an other baby for soooooooooooooo long now .....and now im like do i really want another 1....which i no is a bit differant as i do have children......i was sooooooooo depressed before and felt i had nothing in my life to loook forward to but now im focusing on differant things in my life....like i have just got a dog and its sooooooooooo like haveing a baby..... lol...lol...
i think it will do you good to have this holiday and the way i see it at least you can have an holiday on your own(i never had a holiday as i had my dd at 16 and couldnt afford 1)i dont mean that in a bad way   when you have your baby you would of done all these things in your life and will be able to devote yourself to your baby and family....i dont have any regrets about haveing my children at that young age but i do really wish i could of give them all the things i wanted to and you no when you do you will be able to give your child the best in life...  cu xxx

to all you ladies.......dont put your life on hold ttc for a baby....you need to start to enjoy your life and most of you will end up preggers then...because you have been focusing on other things in life...we all seem to forget the other important things in life....i feel like ive wasted time being depressed and i wont let myself get like that again 
and if you dont have a pet then i would say get 1


----------



## Sue74

Thanks for those words of advice clomid user, I think its the kick up the backside I needed , I've been moping about too long obssessing about trying to conceive and not drinking, or doing too much etc etc that might cause harm in the 2WW, its like everything I've done in my life has been on hold in case I fall PG.  I've lived by the calendar, as we all do on this journey, thats it today I'm starting to work on my PMA, sorry for the negative post but I will send you all tons of                      and wish you all well


----------



## vickym1984

CD4 here, a/f easing off now 

Went out Friday night with a friend to the pub/club, which was good fun. Hopefully going out this Friday coming with a different friend too 

Looking forward to my centre parcs hol which is 4 weeks tomorrow


----------



## refinnej

Newbie here, but ditto to all of those saying to take the holiday!  Trying for a baby is a very important thing in our (hubby and I) now, but it's not the only thing.  We love our jobs, take trips, we're each doing a course even!  Life moves ahead.

Clomid day 3 here...some strange headaches (back of the skull, like someone's pushing there...ow), but not too bad.  Here's hoping that some little bubs will grow!


----------



## vickym1984

Hi refinnej, I haven't had any s/e so far this cycle, but mainly my s/e is sore ovaries, and twinges start at about cd7/8, so not quite yet


----------



## dianne1985

Hello everone,
Just got bk from hols to find it pouring down here! Wanna go bk!!! Good news is that a/f kept away for hol but im not sure wen it will come i took my last provera on 22nd  aug - does any1 have any idea of how long it takes for a/f to arrive? I kind of expected it to arrive more or less straight away after last tablet. Just wanna get started with my 1st clomid cycle now! Not had chance to read bk over what i have missed yet but will do later wen ive done all the holiday washing lol.
Hope everyone is ok,
Dianne xxx


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Dianne,
Mine took 10 days to come after stopping provera, but I think I am the exception, I think most come within 4 to 7 days.
PoDdy


----------



## colandjulie

Hi Ladies...

I am really suffering with clomid s/e this cycle - headache, unable to sleep, miserable, pains in my overies (especially the left one but my follies were in the right??) but the worst of all is anger.... Everything  me off and i just want to throw things! I get irritated at the most stupid things and it makes me so    Has anyone else had this? This is day 12 (apparently ovulation day but i think it was yesterday) of my 5th cycle on Clomid.... I feel like i am going  ...

Hope that everyone is ok and lots of      to you all..
Julie
xxx


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206887.0


----------

